# Would like fertile egg



## rallow

Our pet pigeon has laid 23 eggs since reaching one year of age in April of this year. All of course were infertile since she has no mate, and had to be disposed of. Can anyone offer me a fertile egg or two so that she can know what it’s like to be a mother? As a pet she is treated very well, but this one thing is missing from her life. I already have two people who after seeing our pet are willing to provide good homes to the chicks.


----------



## upcd

*Problem*

There is one problem. 2 pigeons are needed raise a family. It is to much stress for 1 pigeon.  You take a chance on lossing both mother and baby to illness.  I hope you reconsider this idea. When your hen lays let her sit on her inferitle eggs as long as she wants. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## Skyeking

rallow said:


> Our pet pigeon has laid 23 eggs since reaching one year of age in April of this year. All of course were infertile since she has no mate, and had to be disposed of. Can anyone offer me a fertile egg or two so that she can know what it’s like to be a mother? As a pet she is treated very well, but this one thing is missing from her life. I already have two people who after seeing our pet are willing to provide good homes to the chicks.



*Thank you for your care and concern over your pets happiness.*

*upcd brought up a very good point.

Your pet may become exhausted trying to feed two babies by herself, or even one, and even abandon them. Are you prepared to syringe feed the youngsters round the clock? It is exhausting and not in the best interest of your pet and babies.

Perhaps you would consider getting her a mate and then the two could raise a baby.*


----------



## rallow

*True but....*

You are right about her raising two chicks, one would be much better. You are wrong however about her being alone. Like all pet birds without mates she has bonded with her best human friend, and I would help her raise her chick, just as I raised her. I am a disabled vet, so I have the time, and can think of nothing better I could do than help the pet who’s brought so many cheerful moments into my life be happier in her situation. I feel sorry for her because she shows such strong reproductive/maternal instincts that are going unfulfilled. As for leaving her sitting on dud eggs, somehow that seems cruel. I think it’s better to take them right away so that she forgets then as soon as possible. Since we live in a one bedroom apartment, getting her mate and keeping two pigeons as pets would be very difficult. This would not be a problem with a hand raised chick since my wife's sister would take it once it's grown, and give it a very good home. 

Though I don't know if it's true, I have heard that a hen pigeon will not lay eggs if she doesn't have a mate to help raise her young. Since Lucy Liu has laid so many, I guess that she thinks she has one.


----------



## Skyeking

rallow said:


> You are right about her raising two chicks, one would be much better. You are wrong however about her being alone. Like all pet birds without mates she has bonded with her best human friend, and I would help her raise her chick, just as I raised her. I am a disabled vet, so I have the time, and can think of nothing better I could do than help the pet who’s brought so many cheerful moments into my life be happier in her situation.*
> 
> I'm very happy to hear about her giving you many hours of pleasure. Mine do the same for me.
> 
> * I feel sorry for her because she shows such strong reproductive/maternal instincts that are going unfulfilled. As for leaving her sitting on dud eggs, somehow that seems cruel. I think it’s better to take them right away so that she forgets then as soon as possible.
> 
> *I leave my hens dummy eggs to keep them from laying one egg after another. The calcium reserves get depleted quickly and at least 20 days on the dummy eggs give them a much needed break. I also use it as birth control, as my pigeons would be misserably overcrowded if I allowed them to hatch every egg they layed.*
> 
> Since we live in a one bedroom apartment, getting her mate and keeping two pigeons as pets would be very difficult. This would not be a problem with a hand raised chick since my wife's sister would take it once it's grown, and give it a very good home.
> 
> *I appreciate the wonderful care you are bestowing on your pet, I'm glad you have thought ahead about all the consequences.*
> 
> Though I don't know if it's true, I have heard that a hen pigeon will not lay eggs if she doesn't have a mate to help raise her young. Since Lucy Liu has laid so many, I guess that she thinks she has one.


*We have many members here who have only a hen pigeon pet and they consider their human caregiver their mate, so they lay eggs endlessly. A famous avian vet said that a pigeon just needs to think about "love" and it sets the factory in motion. I have pretty much found that to be true, as well as some people here, who have hens with oviduct issues, and will die should they lay again. They have to isolate the hens from any male pigeons, as well as avoiding contact with them because of the possiblity they will ultimatelyconsider their human caregivers as their mate.*


----------



## rallow

You know I’ve thought about how a bird must need a lot of calcium for it’s body to manufacture eggs, and why Lucy Liu doesn’t seem to have a problem with pumping out two almost every month. I believe it’s due to another thing that’s unusual about her, which is her preferred diet. When I found her I started out by force feeding her scrambled eggs. Soon I got the idea to add cheese to them in order to increase the protein content, and she thrived on the mix. When she got big and learned to eat for herself, I stopped the scrambled eggs but kept the cheese. What I do is buy a pound of white American cheese, dry it over night on a counter, and then wipe the excess oil from each slice with a paper towel. I keep one of these dried out slices in a container next to her cage to give to her as a snack, and freeze the rest. She absolutely loves it! It is in fact what I used as a reward to paper train her. She will do anything to get it and eats a full slice about every two days. Oddly enough she is so fussy and spoiled that this cheese along with her seed mix are all that she will eat. To show how fussy she truly is, she will not eat other kinds of cheese prepared in the same way, not even yellow American which tastes exactly the same! Though pigeons are suppose to be the ultimate omnivore, such things as bred crumbs, crushed potato chips, and even a pigeon’s all time favorite, peanuts, are to her nothing more than sand! Anyway every egg she’s produced so far has been large with a hard, perfect shell, which I attribute to all the cheese she consumes. Even though as I’ve said I remove much of the oil, I hope her cheese won’t also eventually clog her arteries. 

I have 4 of those dummy eggs, but again I don’t like using them. I will try leaving one or two with her though the next time she lays, if it will slow down her egg laying, even if she hasn’t had any problems with that so far. I also understand that she will lay more eggs if she is treated with affection. But she is just such a sweet little girl that my wife and I cannot help but to heap it on her. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, I kinda' like cheese myself, although my favorite is a Jonge Kaas from Gouda, Holland. According to the "French Paradox", you're supposed to augment the intake of cheese with wine to keep from clogging the arteries. I'm not suggesting you also teach Lucy Liu to be a sommelier, however. I think you MAY have spoiled her enough already.

Personally, I think you and her could easily raise one chick at a time between the two of you with no problem other than the poor chick might have a wee species-identity problem. That chick could have a very tough time integrating into a wild flock and learning the necessary street-smarts to make it "out there." Just accidently getting outside could easily be a death sentence.

Also, understand that the desire to keep on raising chicks will virtually never go away so you might end up feeling it necessary to do it again from time to time.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*Not a homing pigeon, just perch potato.*

You are right, if our pet pigeon ever got outside there is no way that she could take care of herself, she would be dead in a day! I have discussed this with my wife many times. However her attitude about leaving the apartment all but eliminates this possibility. For instance, as much as she loves riding on my shoulder, if she is there and I approach our hall door, she will make what can only be described as a singled grunting sound, and immediately fly back into the livingroom. She does the same if I approach an opened window. She has no interest at all in leaving what to her is her entire 4 room world. I have never even seen her looking out of a window. She may not be a homing pigeon, but she is a real stay at home! Needless to say this presents a problem when we want to take a vacation. The last time I had a friend come in an let her out for a while each day, and feed her and change her drinking water. Just the same though I don’t know if it was my imagination, I could almost see how P O-ed she was when we got home after 5 days. As far as an identity crisis, I do not believe that she has even the slightest. My wife has tried carrying her to a window to look at other pigeons sitting on the outside sill, and she has no interest in them. As far as she’s concerned she is human, and that’s it!


----------



## Skyeking

My grandfather used to feed his pigeons itty bitty pieces of Dutch cheese, (cut very small) the aged Gouda, that isn't so full of fat. They loved it too!

I like the young Gouda cheese too, Pidgey, not the aged. You should visit Holland, if you haven't already, it is a smorgasboard of cheese...some you couldn't even imagine...


----------



## rallow

*Very Interesting Feedback But.....*

Thanks very much to those who commented on my post about wanting to obtain a fertile egg for my pet female pigeon Lucy Liu. However so far I have not heard from anyone willing to donate an egg. If any member has an egg laying, mated pair and can spare one egg, I will be happy to pay all special packing, and express shipping charges, as well as a small fee for the egg itself. Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks

*This time of year*

may not be the best for obtaining an egg. I don't know the ins and outs of shipping a fertile egg but would assume that the less travel time, the better. Where you live, I'm sure, would also make a big difference.

Hopefully, the members who breed their pigeons will be along to advise.


----------



## Skyeking

Though I do have fertile eggs from time to time, it would be your best bet to obtain the egg locally, from your area to insure it's viable.


----------



## Brownieluv

This is a very interesting thread. Is it only by laying eggs that the pigeons definitely "sex" themselves? 

Good luck in your search for a "baby." I helped hand raise baby ferrets so I know in principle it can be done.


----------



## Yong

*a possible idea for you...*

Okay, here are some fresh ideas for you. first, thank you for serving our country=) Now on with the talk of eggs.

A male pigeon cares for the squabs primarily after the first two weeks. therin, and unlike a chicken egg, a pigeon egg needs to stay at a constant temp and rotated often, this is not possible intransport. I could mail you fertile eggs all day long, but they would not make it there alive. 

Now the good news. I raise many of the baby pigeons for the wildlife care center in my area. When they get squabs and sqeekers in, they turn them over to me, and then I slip the egg or eggs out from under one of my birds, and let them do the raising. I understand your desire to want to let your girl be a mom...that is VERY thoughtful of you. Perhaps you would consider helping out your local wildlife care center, and your pigeon at the same time. The other advantage is, you will be helping a baby in need of a family, as opposed to bringing in another baby from an egg.

I am willing to help with any questions you may have. Thanks! Yong

PS. This is my homer, Draco, he is a great dad. he is VERY greedy when it comes to passing out youngsters. He takes them all. He is sitting on two squabs, and one dove. One is not shown in the picture due to dad sitting on him. None are his own. They are all fosters.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Bless his heart !*

What a PIGEON!  That is just the GREATEST picture!

He's a Blue Bar like Mr. Squeaks...mmmm, wonder if Blue Bars are more naturally "daddy" material???


----------



## rallow

*Tuff Looking Pigeon Dude!*

Wow! Draco looks as if he’s capable of kicking your butt if you your not nice to him! God bless him for being such a good dad. Some humans should be so good. 

Lucy Liu laid 2 eggs last week, which I took and replaced with wooden dummies. Though I feel very sorry for her because her efforts are for naught, I am trying to let her sit for a while in order that she lay less frequently. She has been laying 2 eggs about every 3 weeks, and I hope to extend this period to 5 weeks. This should be a lot easier on her, even though she’s showed no ill effects from the current cycle.

Yes, just as it would be better to adopt a hopeless child than to bring another into the world, you are right about adopting a orphaned squab. I would be glad to have one for Lucy Liu if I could find one. If I could walk a little better, I would also be happy to help at a wild life center, but in my current state that is not possible.

I see what you mean about the eggs needing to be kept at a constant temp by the way Lucy Liu keeps turning the dummies. I live in Queens NYC. I have a car and someone to help me, so if anyone near by has an egg they can spare I can pick it up so that is less likely to spoil from a lack of the proper temperature. Again since I hand raised Lucy Liu, I see no reason that I could not do the same for her hatchling. Male or female, a good home will be waiting when it’s ready to leave the nest.


----------



## vche101811

*hope this helps*

Hi,
I dunno if this is true or not and I'm not sure how the pigeons reproductive systems work but, one of my friends were telling me evenif you have just one pigeon (guessing female) if you put a mirror infront of it, itz gonna start laying eggs but the egg is going to be unfertile. So I'll say if there's a mirror or something around the bird, relocate it.
Since you said u live in NY Queens. I know three stroes in queens and 1 store in LI that sells pigeons. If you want you could go in there and go into wher they keep the birds and look on the floor for eggs. Just ask the guys there if you can take them and if they say okay, you good.
If none of this work out let me know and I'll see what I could do for you since I live in NY. If you need more informations let me know and I'l be more than happy to help you out. 
MaTT


----------



## rallow

Matt,
It sounds like you're talking about stores that sell pigeons as livestock intended for food, is this correct? Still if you have the addresses I would like to know them.

I’ve never heard that thing about a mirror, and there is no mirror in Lucy Liu’s cage. What I’ve read is that a hen pigeon lays eggs if it has a mate, and is not under a lot of stress. If like my pet it has no mate, it bonds with it’s human caretaker and lays eggs anyway. (The eggs will always be infertile unless a hen has received sperm from a male.) I know that my pet sees me as her mate because she will almost always let me pet her, where as if my wife or anyone else tries to do the same, she will bite and peck their hand. Almost any bird owner, especially those with cockatoos and parrots will tell you that their birds can distinguish between male and female humans, and have a preference for one or the other.


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Matt,
> It sounds like you're talking about stores that sell pigeons as livestock intended for food, is this correct? Still if you have the addresses I would like to know them.
> 
> I’ve never heard that thing about a mirror, and there is no mirror in Lucy Liu’s cage. What I’ve read is that a hen pigeon lays eggs if it has a mate, and is not under a lot of stress. If like my pet it has no mate, it bonds with it’s human caretaker and lays eggs anyway. (The eggs will always be infertile unless a hen has received sperm from a male.) I know that my pet sees me as her mate because she will almost always let me pet her, where as if my wife or anyone else tries to do the same, she will bite and peck their hand. Almost any bird owner, especially those with cockatoos and parrots will tell you that their birds can distinguish between male and female humans, and have a preference for one or the other.


Yep, can sure RELATE to the "mate" thing as can many others here on the site! Mr. Squeaks does NOT take kindly to anyone but me!  When he FINALLY decided I was his mate, there was no turning back!


----------



## vche101811

No, not at all. They sell birds to birds fanciers, like us. And most of these guys have 100's of pigeons. (which they won't sell to you or me) But there are people that comes in there to get birds for food. I could give you the phone numbers right now since I'm at work and don't have their business cards. Let me know wher exactly you are in queens and I'll tell you which 1 is closer and most likely I could giv you direction.
MaTT


----------



## Yong

I weighed draco this morning, and he is 525grams. He is down about 20g. His mate died about a week ago, but a new racer just came in with a broken wing and torn crop, and while we were waiting to get her to the hospital, I brought draco over to make friends with the new bird. It was love at first site. He has been calling her for days. She should be coming home in the next day or so, then he will fatten back up again=) He is a very big bird, and a SUPER dad. He actually belongs to my daughter. I let him fly once in a while and he is so strong. The ferals always fly with him, but they are quite far behind. 

Oh I forgot to mention...often times wildlife centers have nurseries. They are usually willing train a person to feed baby birds and other animals. The good news is...you get to sit! Just another idea for you, NO PRESSURE! lol. Best Wishes. Yong


----------



## rallow

Matt,
I'm gald. I know that there are Asisn markets in NYC that sell pigeons for food, but don't like thinking about that. Since I got my pet I would no more eat pigeon than I would eat dog or cat meat.


----------



## Pidgey

What's wrong with cat meat? Tastes like chicken!

Baaaaad Pidgey!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pidgey said:


> What's wrong with cat meat? Tastes like chicken!
> 
> Baaaaad Pidgey!



Penny says: *"HEYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

LOL


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> What's wrong with cat meat? Tastes like chicken!
> 
> Baaaaad Pidgey!


Pidgey,
Now, are you talking cat food or actual cat meat  
Yes,
you are baaaaad !!
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

Meoooww?

I'm mean, Moi?

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

I've heard it tastes more like rattle snake! I've had rattle snake, but not cat meat, so I can't really say.


----------



## Pidgey

Well, folks, I ended up sending rallow a fertilized egg from our first rescue, Pidgey (the real one) and her husband of several years. Rallow's bird, LucyLiu, faithfully sat on the egg until it hatched whereupon she was so startled that it didn't look human that she tried to kill it. Rallow saved the baby and has been raising it himself. He's named it "The Dinkster" or "Dinky" and has been doing a wonderful job.

However, it's probably going to be another individual with species-identity problems. Anyhow, Rallow has created a webpage devoted to the little fellow:

http://cbargains.com/dw/d-index.htm

So, while things haven't turned out according to plan, life has found a way regardless. This little chick has been raised solely on Kaytee to this point. In case Rallow needs any help, I want ya'll to know and start rootin' for 'em!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Awwww, Pidgey's a grandpa. Ain't that cute. Wonder if the baby looks anything like him?
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Pidgey, 

Thanks for filling us in on all of this, I was unaware of this thread altogether since it was during my dad's bad days in the hospital.

You really do a lot of things behind the scenes Pidgey The little Dinkster is a cutie and I hope that he will continue to thrive.

Best wishes to you Rallow with Dinkster!


----------



## pigeonmama

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Pidgey,
> 
> Thanks for filling us in on all of this, I was unaware of this thread altogether since it was during my dad's bad days in the hospital.
> 
> You really do a lot of things behind the scenes Pidgey The little Dinkster is a cutie and I hope that he will continue to thrive.
> 
> Best wishes to you Rallow with Dinkster!



Brad,
How is your dad doing? Update, please.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, way to go! And you too Grandpa Pidgey! Loved the pictures, kept scrolling to the end and wanted more to come up. This is so terrific.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

*


pigeonmama said:



Awwww, Pidgey's a grandpa. Ain't that cute. Wonder if the baby looks anything like him?
Daryl

Click to expand...

*Well, Daryl, Pidgey the Poo gave us his description in Nico's (Sweet Spirit) thread.

I would say that, fortunately, Dinkster is better looking... 

CONGRATULATIONS Rallow! Love your website! Mr. Squeaks and I wish a long and happy life to THE DINKSTER. Do keep us updated!

AND, Mr. PtP., all kidding aside, YOU DID GREAT!


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> I would say that, fortunately, Dinkster is better looking...
> 
> AND, Mr. PtP., all kidding aside, YOU DID GREAT!


MIZZZZ Squeaks,

I get it--"DID GREAT" but don't LOOK great, eh?

Why don't we just start a "Pick on Pidgey" thread and invite EVERYONE!!!

Pidgey the P.O.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I just got a chance to check the video and it is pretty cute.

Pidgey, how in the world were you able to pack the egg to keep it warm

Maggie


----------



## John_D

Pidgeyman, that's quite a coup (said, of course, "COOOO") you pulled off there!

Rootin' for the Dinkster 

John


----------



## rallow

Thanks to Pigeon-talk member "Pidgey", and The US Postal Service Overnight Express Mail, I got the fertile egg I was looking for, and gave it to my pet pigeon Lucy Liu to sit on. 16 days later on Lincoln’s birthday it hatched and out popped what must be one of the ugliest, and at the same time most beautiful babies in nature. Unfortunately Lucy Liu who had been so devoted when it came to sitting on the egg, wanted nothing to do with the chick, who’s ended up being hand raised by yours truly. The chick who we have named “The Dinkster” has adjusted extremely well, and is currently thriving at two and a half weeks of age. Since the Dinkster is the first pigeon I raised from jump street, I’ve been completely amazed at the things he can do at such a tender age. Thought I would never recommend taking a chick away from it’s mother unless it is a matter of life and death, as it was in this case, if you ever have the opportunity to hand raise a baby pigeon, I can guarantee that you will find it an very rewarding experience. If you would like to see the Dinkster his webpage can be found at http://cbargains.com/dw/d-index.htm Once again my thanks to Pidgey for his part in helping to bring this great little character into the world, and into our lives.


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> I just got a chance to check the video and it is pretty cute.
> 
> *Pidgey, how in the world were you able to pack the egg to keep it warm*
> Maggie


Lady Tarheel,

Didn't. It was a matter of timing. It was originally intended to send Rallow a freshly laid egg about the same time that LucyLiu laid an egg. I've got plenty of birds laying eggs pretty much all of the time. It is by sheer accident that the real "Pidgey" laid one at the right time. There were probably others but, you understand, I couldn't resist...

Anyhow, since they will stand over the first egg without incubating it even in winter, I reasoned that they're okay to get cold when freshly laid. So, I just boxed it up and sent it (actually sent two--the USPS literally smashed the first box and Rallow was initially heartbroken) and it was very cold when it arrived. For awhile, Rallow actually was scared that it had frozen en route and wouldn't work but he waited the requisite period and... voila'... The Dinkster Debut ensued.

It was sad that LucyLiu (named for a Hollywood actress) ended up being TOO Hollywood to be bothered with the mess and fuss of a baby and so took the role of "Mommie Dearest". However, Rallow has done a fantastic job of raising the little one the hard way from the absolute start which very few of us have ever done successfully. Of course, this story isn't finished yet but it's lookin' good so far!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is a wonderful, inspiring story.

Maggie


----------



## rallow

I am wondering if Pidgey may have accidentally, or as a joke, sent me the egg of a bird other than a pigeon, like some sort of mini condor or something. At 2, ½ weeks the Dinkster is huge, extremely forceful and demanding, and has feathers of at least 4 different colors! (I also have not before seen a pigeon with a hooked beak!)

Seriously though he doesn’t really have a hooked beak, if you can judge by the extraordinary outbursts of temper he puts on, The Dinkster may be pretty well past the dangers of infancy. If I have done a good job of raising him so far, it was due to the help I got from Pidgey, the good nutrition provided by Kaytee Baby Bird Formula, and a small bit of experience I got from raising a wild baby bird or two some years ago when I lived in the country.

Though my wife originally intended to give The Dinkster to her sister as a pet, I think we have become to attached to him now to part with him. I am looking for a really huge birdcage, perhaps one with two sections that can hold both The Dinkster and Lucy Liu, who we love very much in spite of the fact that she turn to be something less than a nurturing mother once The Dinkster’s egg had hatched. If anyone has such a cage for sale, or knows where I can get one for not much money, please let me know.


----------



## Pidgey

Rallow,

It may interest you to know that The Dinkster is related to Unie in two ways because Unie's father is one of the sons of Pidgey AND Unie's mother is the daughter of Pidgey's husband's brother. So, The Dinkster is both Unie's Aunt/Uncle as well as a Great Aunt/Great Uncle.

Now, you also have to know that the real "Pidgey" is a tyrannical, little... well... a rather strong-willed... hen and her husband is a very sweet, full-blooded homer who's a tad on the... henpecked side. So, if The Dinkster turns out to be a bit demanding... then... well... I'd say the "Pidgey" gene is... dominant... in more ways than one. Obviously.

One thing's for sure--if LucyLiu wants to make trouble as soon as The Dinkster comes of age, it's gonna' backfire in the worst way regardless of The Dinkster's gender. This might be a real interesting saga.

Pidgey the Gramps


----------



## rallow

I've thought about the possibility that Lucy Liu and The Dinkster might not get along, and have been slowly, and carefully introducing them to one and another. Now when I put Lucy close, but not to close to The Dinkster, and he comes up to nuzzle her, she acts as if I his breath is exceptional bad, and twists and turns trying to get away from him. I think that she pecked him after he’d hatched because she just did not know what this thing in her nest was. She is a good girl who has showed wonderful character in every instance except when it came to caring for this hatchling, and since we have had her for two years, in spite of how much we love The Dinkster she remains number one with us. There is much to consider when dealing in the psychology of pigeons who relate to humans more than to their own.

As I mentioned before The Dinkster looks like he will be marked like Unie. I have seen pigeons with plumage like this in NYC, though they are much less common than some others.


----------



## Pidgey

Rallow,

You were asking about pictures of The Dinkster's biological parents (doesn't sound so good when you put it that way, huh?)? Here's Mom & Dad:

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Dang, Pidgey! You're a fine looking bird in spite of what everyone says ..  

Terry


----------



## rallow

Sounds just fine. Thanks for the pictures, they are both beautiful birds. I'm sure that The Dinkster will be pleased when I show them to him after I break the new that he's adopted.


----------



## Pidgey

The Dinkster ain't gonna' believe that he's adopted, you know. He's absolutely for certain that YOU are "Daddy" and so showing him those pictures isn't going to do a bit of good. And if we have anything to learn from LucyLiu, he might NEVER accept the idea.

Rallow... can you "coo"?

Gramps


----------



## rallow

I thought that I might point out that I have very few feathers, and not much of a beak. 

When I found Lucy Liu, like all young birds who fall from their nests she was traumatized to the nth. The few times that we’ve showed her other pigeons on the window ledges she’s taken a quick look, then made a bee-line for her cage. My wife thinks that she is afraid of other pigeons because she assonates them with the days she spent alone and frightened on the ground, before we found her. I’ve always thought that this idea gives her to much credit for sensitivity, but after learning and reading about what perceptive and enigmatic creatures pigeons truly are, hay who knows!


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> I thought that I might point out that *I have very few feathers*, and not much of a beak.
> 
> When I found Lucy Liu, like all young birds who fall from their nests she was traumatized to the nth. The few times that we’ve showed her other pigeons on the window ledges she’s taken a quick look, then made a bee-line for her cage. My wife thinks that she is afraid of other pigeons because she assonates them with the days she spent alone and frightened on the ground, before we found her. I’ve always thought that this idea gives her to much credit for sensitivity, but after learning and reading about what perceptive and enigmatic creatures pigeons truly are, hay who knows!


Kinda' low on those myself!

Oh, I think they're a lot more like us than you would ever imagine. It's really going to be interesting when The Dinkster gets a little older. She might be a little detached right now but eventually she's probably going to get more and more interested ESPECIALLY if The Dinkster turns out to be a boy. But, that's way down the road at this point.

By the way, I REALLY love that picture of him peeking over the top of his box! You need to add more pictures for us so that we can see the coloring you described.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

I think I’ve figured out why The Dinkster has so many different color feathers. (Several shades of gray, white, and a little black.) Seems he’s emulating my beard! 

I've added more pictures. http://cbargains.com/dw/d-index.htm


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PICTURES, Rallow! Gee, ain't too proud a dad, are ya!  

Dinkster looks like she (don't know why I think "she") will be a really beautiful pigeon! Can't wait to see what she will look like fully feathered. BTW, she won't mind not having a "fully feathered" foster dad at all! 

You have done a tremendous raising job! What a cutie!

Will also look forward to the relationship between Dinkster and Lucy Liu! Now, THAT should be veeery interesting...


----------



## Pidgey

I'd say that the real "Pidgey" is coming out in the coloring--he's going to be a "red" with a white bib like Pidgey's "bowtie".

Sure looks spoiled though. Bad.

Grampa Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen

Congratulations Rallow. My favorite is the picture of her peeking out from her little towel titled "Warm and Comfy." Adorable. 

Best of luck,
Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, wonderful pictures. Dinkster is going to be a beautiful bird. Thank you.

Maggie


----------



## rallow

Thanks very much you guys for all the nice comments. 

Yes, The Dinkster is spoiled, but then why not! There are so many pigeons in particular, and birds and other animals in general who get ground up in the human machine, that if a few like The Dinkster can live the good life as a well loved, and spoiled pet, then that can only be a good thing. I am disabled, my only child is out on his own, and I have lots of time to care for my two pet pigeons. It does not matter that he will be no more able to fend for himself than a dog, house cat, or other pet bird because he will be cared for and loved by my wife and I all of his life.

Dinkster Pihotos and Videos: http://cbargains.com/DW/D-index.htm


----------



## Pidgey

Folks, there are more photos of The Dinkster now and he's looking pretty close to what he's going to be for life:

http://cbargains.com/DW/D-index.htm

Pidgey the Proud Papa


----------



## Skyeking

So, Pidgey, does he look like mama or papa?


----------



## Pidgey

He's the purest blend of the two that they've ever kicked out. As you might imagine, Pidgey's a bit selfish (with respect to everything, really) about the genetic makeup of the kids so she doesn't give her husband much say in the matter. He's lucky to give 'em one lousy tailfeather most times.

However, he must have done something right this time, because he got a lot more genes in there than normal. Maybe she's finally softening up some. Whatever. In any case, The Dinkster's going to be a prettier-than-average pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti

Dinkster and Lucy Liu are just lovely. Great pics, I so enjoyed them.

Reti


----------



## rallow

With The Dinkster getting so much attention, my first pigeon Lucy Liu is getting jealous. In fact yesterday she came right out and demanded that I post a nice video with only her in it. So here it is!

http://cbargains.com/dw/DV.htm Please click on "I Want to Hold Your Beak!"


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Just saw the video of Lucy Liu*

Rallow,

*Dinkster* has some talons! You better stay on his good side! As you say, he is not one to be fooled. It is great to see he is doing so well. 

I just saw the video of the beautiful *Lucy Liu.* When you hold her beak, it seems she is making feeding motions, pumpng her lower abdominal air sacs to regurgitate food into the mouth of her mate. They kiss, stick their beaks under their wings quite a bit until they are ready to pair, then the female hunches down to be mounted by the male. I have been watching our male *Wieteke* and his mate *Mamieke* pairing often for a few days, a week before she lays eggs. 

So, have you been looking at lofts for the Dinkster in Gettysburg?


----------



## TAWhatley

That was a wonderful video of Lucy Liu! Thank you!

Terry


----------



## rallow

*Yes, you're right.*

I've known for some time that when I pet Lucy she take it as something like what a mate might do. She's bonded with me an probably considers me her mate. Funny, when she was young she use to mount my foot, and because of that I thought that she was a male. Her first egg put an end to that idea. She has become more friendly with my wife lately, but will not let her pet her as I do in the video. I've heard that many birds can tell the difference between male and female humans, an that if there is a person of the bird's opposite gender available, they will choose them to bond with. Has anyone else ever heard or had experience with this?


----------



## Feather

I love this thread! It is one of my favorites.

Yes Bob, I have heard the same thing about birds. 

Do you remember Larry the duck? He was on "America's Funniest Video".

Larry's first mate died, so he picked the lady of the house for his 2nd mate. Every time she would get in the car to go anywhere...he would fly after the car. He would get right along side the driver,s window and fly along with his mate. She would have to stop the car and yell at him to go home. As soon as she would start the car he would fly after her again.

Thank you for the videos, I really enjoy them.
Feather (Biggest movie fan)


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, hello again, Dink, Rallow and Lucy Liu!

Dink has developed into a lovely pigeon!

Do let us know when the sex has been determined.

Updates on the reaction(s) between the two will always be welcomed!

Did you ever find the cage of your dreams, Rallow???


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Rallow - I love this thread too.

I don't think pigeons necessarily bond with a person of the opposite sex. I have a female named Simon who is the love of my life. She was feral and became so tame that there was no way we could have released her. We've had her about 4 years and she still thinks I'm hers even tho she has a pigeon mate (who also thinks I'm his).

We did have a female show pigeon named Gracie who had been at a vet's office in a nearby town for about 12 years. One of their workers became allergic to her and they decided to find her a good home. Thank goodness we wound up with her. During the 4 years she lived in the house with us, until her death, she bonded with my husband and would not tolerate me if he was anywhere around. She strutted and strolled for him, preened him, cuddled with him - and bit me! She was one of our, what I call, beloveds, and there will never be another like her.

I think they see my size, under 5'2" and less than 100 lbs., as less of a threat than my husband at 6'. Aren't we lucky to have these dear little souls.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Rallow - I love this thread too.
> 
> I don't think pigeons necessarily bond with a person of the opposite sex. I have a female named Simon who is the love of my life. She was feral and became so tame that there was no way we could have released her. We've had her about 4 years and she still thinks I'm hers even tho she has a pigeon mate (who also thinks I'm his).
> 
> *Oh my, Maggie, AND, what does your husand think of all this???!!!*
> 
> We did have a female show pigeon named Gracie who had been at a vet's office in a nearby town for about 12 years. One of their workers became allergic to her and they decided to find her a good home. Thank goodness we wound up with her. During the 4 years she lived in the house with us, until her death, she bonded with my husband and would not tolerate me if he was anywhere around. She strutted and strolled for him, preened him, cuddled with him - and bit me! She was one of our, what I call, beloveds, and there will never be another like her.
> 
> I think they see my size, under 5'2" and less than 100 lbs., as less of a threat than my husband at 6'. Aren't we lucky to have these dear little souls.


I bet he just CAN'T resist "patting" you on the head, can he??? ROFL  

And yes, I say you are MOST LUCKY and so are the pigeons!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

mr squeaks said:


> I bet he just CAN'T resist "patting" you on the head, can he??? ROFL
> 
> And yes, I say you are MOST LUCKY and so are the pigeons!!


Shi, hubby doesn't mind. They really are cute.


----------



## Hootie'sMom

*Pet Piggies can be tough!*

Hello! Nice to meet you. My Hootie is a hand raised pet also, and has never been exposed to other birds. One thing I have noticed about pigeons as pets is that they have alot of natural instinct. Im sure you have noticed very ritualistic dancing, sounds, and greetings from your little one. I have many of the same worries about getting Hoot a mate as you do. However, after about 1 yr and numerous attempts to curb his hormonal needs(I tried everything) I finally decided that he is a grown bird as much as he is my baby. He sees me and my husband and knows he dosent have that. When I really thought about it I realized that what I was really afraid of is my little Hoot growing up and forgetting about me. It is hard but I have decided to adopt a wifey for him. All I can do is what is best for him and pray that he doesnt forget. Two pigeons might be twice as much fun! No pressure, just friendly chat. Good luck!


----------



## Hootie'sMom

Boy am I out of date! I only read the first page. You and Lucy Lu make good piggie parents. Maby you should concider rehab work. Oh boy, I hope Hootie reconizes his baby. All I need is 3 crazy identity crisis birds. I might start growing feathers.


----------



## rallow

*Where to start?*

So much great stuff has been posted that I don’t know where to start!

Feather: I don’t remember Larry The Duck, but a do remember a goose that bonded with the guy who found her egg in a deserted nest, and hatched it next his stove. The guy had a boat and the goose would fly along side of it trying to maintain eye contact with her friend with one eye, while watching where she was going with the other. One day while the guy was fishing with his goose swimming near buy, a ranger boat pulled up and the ranger asked him why he was harassing the wild like. The guy patted his leg and said “do you mean this wild life?”. With that the goose jumped from the lake and landed in his lap! 

Mr. Squeaks: The Dinkster has a very large hump on the ridge of his beak that my indicate that he is a male. At 14 weeks however, he is not showing any interest in Lucy or she in him. I found a cage about the same size as Lucy’s though not as sturdy. I had to teach The Dink to stand on it’s perches. Just as with Lucy the Dinkster is now addicted to dried out, white American Cheese. In fact I just got done drying out a pound for them overnight, which should last about a month and a half.

Lady Tarheel: Very interesting. I got the idea that pigeons might prefer humans of the opposite sex because I heard that this is true of several other birds, parrots in particular. Yes, we are lucky to have these gentle birds. If there is any creature that confirms the fact that animals do have some sort of soul, it is them. Do you know the story of “Quan Yin”? Quan Yin was a Chinese princess who had the kindest and most gentle hart imaginable. Legend says that she had pigeons with her through out her life, and that they roosted on her grave for 100 years after her death at the hands of jealous and evil people. 

Hootie’s Mom: It’s nice to meet you too. Yes I have noticed the things you mention that do much to make up a pigeon's character. I don't think that your Hootie will ever forget you, though I've been told that if he takes a mate he will pay less attention to you. As for my Lucy, she is so close to me now, that I find it hard to believe that a even a male pigeon could take her away. We have showed her pigeons through the window, and she has no interest in them. She is sitting on my shoulder as I write this. She watches the things I do so closley that sometimes I could almost swear that she wants to learn to do them herself! How about some larger pictures of Hootie?

Thank you for following our thread, and may God bless you all, and your wonderful pigeon friends.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Rallow, wonderful post and great stories. God bless you too.


----------



## Feather

Bob, 

Thanks for the nice up-date. Great goose story! I guess ducks and geese really get possessive. Unfortunately none of my birds are attached to me as Lucy Liu is to you. The only one that will land on my shoulder is one of my Spring visitors that I thought was a feral. I felt the little feet on my shoulder, expecting to see one of my birds, you can imagine my surprise when I looked over and saw this strange bird that had adopted us only the day before.

The first night that he was with us, I climbed the tree to put him in a cage so that he wouldn't be a midnight snack for one of the many feral cats that we have in my neighborhood. The next night he returned to that cage, and that has been his house ever since.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Feather, that is a great story. That little feral knew he had a good thing going and took full advantage of it.


----------



## Feather

Lady Tarheel said:


> Feather, that is a great story. That little feral knew he had a good thing going and took full advantage of it.


Maggie, 

Now I am starting to think that he wasn't so feral after all. The other day I was changing the water jugs in the loft, and the little thing hitched a ride the whole time I was doing this task. A few days later a little BlueBar hen showed up as well. They seemed to know each other, but they are not mates. No bands though....I usually post their pictures at the local feed, but I have been so busy I haven't done that yet.

Have a glorious day everyone,
Feather


----------



## Pidgey

Maybe the word's out on the street and this is just the beginning, Feather. It's happened to me with sick and injured birds before.

Rallow, I watched the movies and they're great but my favorite is The Dinkster. But what else would you expect from a Grandpigeon?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Pidgey, 

It is too late to worry about that. My husband and I are afraid to answer the door. We were left two flocks by neighbors that moved. I'm not sure if they took them and they came back or if they left them, but they are ours now. No one ever came to look for them. I fly them everyday.

Bob, 

I just finished watching the movies again, when you say "Where is that pigeon girl?" my little dog comes running and jumps in my lap. The first time she did it, I did not connect it with you calling Lucy, but today we had alot of fun with this, and there is no dought that she thinks that you are calling her.

Feather


----------



## Pidgey

Your dog thinks it's a pigeon?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Pidgey said:


> Your dog thinks it's a pigeon?
> 
> Pidgey


No.....SHE thinks she is a girl!

Feather


----------



## rallow

*Toilet Trained??*

The other day while The Dinkster was sitting on my shoulder as I worked with my computer as he often does, he suddenly jumped down and walked into the bathroom. After a few minutes I heard some wing flapping followed by silence. When I went into the bathroom, he was standing in the middle of the floor, and there was bird poop in the toilet! I swear to God that this is true, though I of course know that he must have pooped there by accident. If there had been paper in the bowl too, it would really have been scary!


----------



## Pidgey

With just a little more cheese, you might be able to teach The Dinkster to flush, too!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> The other day while The Dinkster was sitting on my shoulder as I worked with my computer as he often does, he suddenly jumped down and walked into the bathroom. After a few minutes I heard some wing flapping followed by silence. When I went into the bathroom, he was standing in the middle of the floor, and there was bird poop in the toilet! I swear to God that this is true, though I of course know that he must have pooped there by accident. If there had been paper in the bowl too, it would really have been scary!


HOW FUNNY! However, Rallow, not to worry, pigeons dont HAVE to WIPE!


----------



## Feather

With Dinkster that does not surprise me a bit. I don't think it was an accident either. I think I told you that I use to have a racoon that would use the toilet, but he use to flush first and while the water was going around, he would take care of business.

As for the Dinkster, I wouldn't be surprised if tomorrow you hear the water in the rest room, and he is taking a shower. Or better yet you hear your car start up!

Bless his little feathers! 

Amazing birds you have Bob!

Feather


----------



## rallow

*Very bad times for us indeed*

My wife who is only 48 just had a very serious heart problem, caused by a hyper-thyroid that kept her in the hospital for 2 weeks. It has now become very difficult for us to take care of our two pigeons, Lucy Liu and The Dinkster, in our small, one bedroom apartment, and as distasteful as it is to me, I must give one of them up. Since we have had Lucy for over 2 year, and could not think of giving her away, we are looking for a good home for the Dinkster. When I say “a home” I mean a home as a pet, which is how the Dink has lived all of his young life. The Dinkster is one of the most unusual looking pigeons you will ever see. His character is outstanding, and he will provide an owner/friend with endless hours of enjoyment with his antics. If you want him, I will pay to have him shipped to you, along with his cage and its accessories. You should only take The Dinkster if you really intend to love him, and treat him like a member of the family. Yo can see The Dinkster at: http://cbargains.com/DW/D-pics.htm


----------



## Pidgey

I really hate to hear that it's that bad, and I think that it might be too hot right now to ship birds. I don't know about that but it seems like that could be the case because people have mentioned it before.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm very sorry to learn of your wife's serious illness. I'll be hoping and praying for a quick and easy recovery for her. I don't recall where you are located .. can you please let us know?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Hi rallow,

I'm so sorry to hear about the situation and I'm certainly keeping your wife in my thoughts and prayers.

I know this has got to be a hard decision for you. The U.S post office will not ship when the weather is hot, but perhaps something else can be worked out, depending on where you live.

I'm sure one way or another this wonderful youngster will get the home he needs and deserves.


----------



## rallow

*Dinkster*

I watched The Dinkster as he hatched, and e means a lot to me, so I will drive him to his new home if I can. I would never ship him if it might cause him discomfort. He has known only kindness, trust in humans, and that trust must not be betrayed. 

My wife is home, feels better an is taking 10 different kinds of medication. We live in Kew Gardens, Queens NYC.


----------



## Skyeking

rallow said:


> I watched The Dinkster as he hatched, and e means a lot to me, so I will drive him to his new home if I can. I would never ship him if it might cause him discomfort. He has known only kindness, trust in humans, and that trust must not be betrayed. We live in Kew Gardens, Queens NYC.


That is well understood, mmmm, let me see if I can help.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*A new chapter in the life of The Dinkster?*

Rallow, 

Very sorry to hear of your wife's illness. I hope and wish for her all the best. That goes for you and Lucy Liu and Dinkster too, whose story I have followed from the egg-wish times. 

I myself would be delighted to take in all the pigeons I came across if health, wealth, space and circumstances permitted, the more the merrier, but my situation is much like yours, and I must participate in many things vicariously, from the sidelines. 

It will probably be the saddest for Lucy Liu. I'm sure it takes the two of them to keep you awake, from the looks in the photo of them sitting on your side as you attempt to sleep. 

Abraham Lincoln had his Gettysburg Address, and I thought the Dinkster might eventally have his also, since your aspirations for him tended in that direction, or at least a Cooper Union address in Brooklyn, NYC, but perhaps it is not to be. (I am nuts in more ways then one).

Victor seems to be a very active pigeon collector these days. 

I also think it would be nice if the whole happy healthy family of yours could eventually be reunited, and all pigeon excursions only temporary. 

Larry in Cologne


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Forgot to mention*

I retrieved two newly-laid eggs from underneath papa *Wieteke* yesterday afternoon with my right hand as he fought my left hand and tugged with his beak, and replaced them with two ugly plastic eggs. 

And I thought it would be nice if I could send them to you to raise -- silly thoughts (impossible because of U.S. customs, etc.).

I hated removing the eggs, since the pigeons put in so much effort to bring young chicks into this world. I leave for Texas next week and my wife follows a week later, and we will be gone during August. First pair of suurviving chicks now spending their first few nights ouside, and the second pair of surviving chicks (17-days-old) will be leaving the nest soon. 

Larry


----------



## Pidgey

Incidentally, for those who might be slightly interested in getting The Dinkster as a pet, I'd just like to point out that The Dinkster is both Unie's Uncle and Unie's First Cousin, Once Removed (something like that).

Just thought I'd mention that.

Also, it has been brought to my attention that there may be another courier service for pets: www.flypets.com

Anyone know about this?

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Rallow,

This must be a very hard time for you and your wife. I am so sorry for your wife's illness.

You have just put my favorite baby up for adoption. I want so bad to tell you that I would take him and give him a good home. The truth is I have too many pigeons to give "The Dinkster" the kind of attention that he is use to. Recently I inherited 8 orphand pigeons and two ring neck baby doves. My husband said that the problem with this is that I never find homes for them after they are weaned. He called me a pigeon hoarder. I promised him that I would free these as Maggie does, but these ferals are now tamer than my pets. 

I fell in love with Dinkster since I saw his 1 day old picture. If you are in a bind and need some help, I will take him. But he would only get dog pound attention, when we all know that he is a poodle in the bird since. Who ever gets "The Dinkster" is a very lucky person. I wish you the best of luck in finding Dinkster a deserving home, and I will keep you wife in my prayers for a full recovery.

Feather


----------



## rallow

*Feather*

Thank you for your comments. You have a great heart and are doing plenty for the pigeon species. And yes, you're right, The Dinkster is to spoiled to be a part of a flock. He needs someone who has the time to hold him and pet him a few times each day, which he really likes. He is a pet in the purest sense.


----------



## pigeonmama

Rallow,
I'd love to have the Dinkster, but, I'm sure there's someone else in here that would provide the special home this special bird deserves. Here, Dinkster would be out in the pigeon loft with other rescued birds.
Daryl


----------



## Feather

I'm just checking in on situation with The Dinkster. Does he still like to be wrapped? 

Feather


----------



## Feather

I'm still checking in on "The Dinkster". Stealing a look at his pictures while I'm here. I hope your wife is feeling better, and that everything works out for my favorite Pigeon-Talk baby.

Feather


----------



## rallow

*The further adventures of The Dinkster*

Our bedroom is the only room we have with AC, and the door is always closed when it's on. Today when I had my birds out, I went into the bedroom carrying my girl bird Lucy Liu on my shoulder, leaving The Dinkster outside in the living room. A few minutes later while sitting at my computer I heard a faint taping on the door which I ignored. Seconds later the tapping came again, only louder this time. When I opened the door, there was the Dinkster standing on the floor looking up at me. I stepped back a little and he walked in and joined us. How he fiqured out that he should knock to get attention I do not know.

I am wondering if it's that pigeons raised as pets are just smarter than others, or if it's only because their intelligence is more noticeable due to the proximity. 

Bob


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Our bedroom is the only room we have with AC, and the door is always closed when it's on. Today when I had my birds out, I went into the bedroom carrying my girl bird Lucy Liu on my shoulder, leaving The Dinkster outside in the living room. A few minutes later while sitting at my computer *I heard a faint taping on the door which I ignored. Seconds later the tapping came again, only louder this time. When I opened the door, there was the Dinkster standing on the floor looking up at me. I stepped back a little and he walked in and joined us. How he fiqured out that he should knock to get attention I do not know.*
> I am wondering if it's that pigeons raised as pets are just smarter than others, or if it's only because their intelligence is more noticeable due to the proximity.
> 
> Bob



ROFL!! How do you think Mr. Squeaks earned his full apartment privileges? I had left him in the bedroom with the door closed so he could get some exercise. The cats and I were in the living room. I was reading and soon became aware of a becking AND scratching that become progressively noiser as time went on! Squeals wanted out NOW and would not take "NO" for an answer! This is when I had to make the fateful decision to let him out to interact with the cats. 

I opened the door and the rest is history! Squeaks MARCHED out with ATTITUDE + and just DARED any cat to mess with him! He did not like being alone!

While I always have to be vigilent, cats and bird seem to understand each other with only an occasional standoff. I have never regretted opening the door... 

I hope your wife is doing well! A BIG HUG TO ALL!


----------



## rallow

Interesting. How does "Mr. Squeaks" interact with your cats, if at all?


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Interesting. How does "Mr. Squeaks" interact with your cats, if at all?


Oh, Squeaks interacts with them! He considers the apartment HIS personal domain. Any cat who comes within what he considers "his" terrrtory at the moment, gets chased! The cats know to jump on a chair or bed to get away from him. Twiggy is the only one who seems to be willing, at times, to face him down, so I have to watch. She is also the one who will lead him on a merry chase more than the others. 

You may wish to read his story (Part I & II) in the STORY section. All the details are there.  

Living with Fur and Feathers is a never ending adventure!


----------



## Feather

Bob,

The Dinkster needed to get in to use the computer. He has manners...so he knocked first.

How is your wife doing. We are all pulling for her to get better.

Feather


----------



## rallow

*Post your pigeon videos free!*

I found this website where you can post videos for others to play without having to download them, (http://youtube.com). 

Meantime here are links to 3 Dinkster and Lucy Liu videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC6TAIw0-so 
(If you have sound, notice how The Dinkster looks around when I tell him how smart he is for sitting still in my hand.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unI8N156kxc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVpmJSkt6O4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJnmMYFcYxY (NEW)


----------



## TAWhatley

Bob, those videos are terrific! Thanks so much for sharing them.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Rallow, 

Yep, those were really good videos, very funny and cute! I talk to my pigeons too and make all sorts of noises with them I combine baby talk with cooing, lol.

The video called, "you can't pet a pigeon" was so cute. My male hand raised runt does exactly the same thing...well what your pigeon did near the end of the video.  Obviously we have pigeons that believe we are their mates and want to be mated


----------



## Feather

Thank You Rallow!

Don't forget the feature film "Wheres My Pigeon Girl". 

It is the one that makes my dog come running.

Great Entertainment!

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, I loved all of them - couldn't decide which one I liked best. Lucy Liu was so sweet when you were petting her. She is so tame and loves you a lot.

Hope your wife is doing better and that, maybe, things can work out that you'll be able to keep the Dink. I just can't see him with anyone else.


----------



## rallow

Brad,
When I coo at Lucy she coos back, but when I coo at the dink he takes it as a challenge!


----------



## rallow

Lady Tarheel,
Thanks, I hope so too. It would break my heart to part with either of my distinct little pigeonalities.


----------



## rallow

*Dinkster Update (One very spoiled bird!!)*

Well we still have the Dinkster and spoil him more each day. He is a real fighter and loves to attack my hands, but if I sit and hold him on my lap petting and talking to him, after an initial tirade he will sit comely and enjoy it. It’s as if he likes to be petted, but does not like the fact that he likes it. Funny thing is that as violent as he acts toward my hands, if I put him near my face he treats it gently and has never pecked me hard there. Some times he will look me in the eyes turning his head from side to side much like a dog when you make a strange noise. Sometimes he will peck my nose softly as if making some tactile enquiry. If I open my mouth and show him my teeth he will stretch out and try to peck them in the same was.

I worry a lot about The Dinkster because if I were not able to take care of him it would be hard to find someone who would cater to his quirky lifestyle. First I cannot see how he would possibly be happy if put in a coop with a bunch of other pigeons. He is use to being a pet, and though he does see my one other pet pigeon Lucy, they do not interact very much. And who would take the time to put him in his small basket each night after carefully arranging his little blue blanket, and a half dozen tissues just the way he likes it. There is also the matter of his favorite snack, white American cheese which must be dried out to remove most of the oil before he will eat it. Well anyway, though not in the best of health I am still here for the time being and hopefully will be able to take care of him, which I enjoy very much.


----------



## Feather

Rallow,

It is nice to see you on P.T.. I love to read updates on THE DINK. How is your wife doing and are you alright? Your just going to have to show us everything that we need to know to care for THE DINK, and LUCY too. 

You made me worried and sad. 

Feather


----------



## Pidgey

Well, none of us knows what the future is going to bring, "que sera', sera'!" That said, we should do all the spoiling we can when we've got it to do.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*Dinkster Update...Sort of!*

Does anyone remember the Soupy Sales Show from the early 60ties? Well if so you’ll remember that Soupy had two dogs, (of whom the only part you ever saw was one paw). White Fang was the sweetest dog in the world, while his counter part Black Tooth was the baddest dog imaginable. Funny thing is that right now that’s exactly how I feel about my two pigeons Lucy Liu, and the Dinkster! My girl bird Lucy Liu is so sweet and affectionate that sometimes I get tired of having her sit on my lap urging me to pet her by nuzzling my hand in the same way a dog would for the same reason. On the other hand whenever I take The Dinkster from his apartment, (we never call it a cage) I can be sure that my hands are in for redecoration with some colorful, new scars. When Lucy is released so that she can fly around her home a little, she instead almost always opts to land on my shoulder and nuzzle my ear making her easy to catch and put pack in her apartment when the time comes. The Dinkster when released however will fly into a violent rage, as if furious about not having been let out sooner! Often he will buzz my head as a way of exhibiting his anger, and perhaps even trying to prove his dominance over the non flying co-residents of his home. Sometimes he is so hard to catch and return to his apartment that I must wait until night so that I can turn out the lights and sneak up on him in the dark. As far as their pooping, though Lucy almost always makes it her business to do her business from one perch onto some newspaper, the Dinkster scatters his poop all over the place in such a way that it almost seems that he’s doing it deliberately! Another thing the Dink likes to pull on me is to disappear under the furniture until I forget about him. Then he will sneak out and if I am not warring shoes, attack my foot as if it had just made a derogatory remark about his mother! 

Sometimes I find myself wonder what would happen to The Dinkster If I were not hear to take care of him. Who would ever be silly enough to agree to take a pet with his extremely anti-social attitude? An ad seeking someone this unwise might go something like this.

FREE TO EXTREMELY LOVING AND UNDERSTANDING HOME.
Extremely obnoxious, unruly, and ungrateful hand raised and spoiled, pet pigeon “The Dinkster”.

The Dinkster must have excellent care, the best seed, and custom dried out cheese snack twice a day. He must be tucked into his beloved basket each night after it has been lined it with soft tissue and his favorite blue blanket. Adopting parent must also be willing to allow The Dinkster to watch his favorite TV show “The Backyardigans” at least 3 times each week. Adopting parent must be extremely understanding and compassionate, and also a bit of a masochist. He/she must expect nothing in return for caring for The Dinkster. No love, no affection, and no friendship. Instead he/she must expect to be bitten and pecked, and have The Dinkster poop all over his/her home. The Dinkster is not recommended for a household with children, other pets, with anyone not in good physical condition, or with persons with a low tolerance for pain. The Dinkster comes with his cage, some seed, some dried out cheese snack, the aforementioned basket and blanket, his 2x4 Backyardigans poster, an instruction manual, and a first aid kit.

Don’t get me wrong, after hand raising The Dinkster from an egg, I cannot help but to love him, and I would probably miss him terribly if her were gone. I would only consider giving him away if I could find the perfect home for him. In the meantime I will keep The Dinkster until and unless the perfect adopting parent comes along. Some compassionate, and unwitting soul, silly enough to want him, and kindly enough to take a good care of him for the rest of his life. My conscience would allow nothing less.


----------



## Pidgey

Well... gosh... do you suppose that the picture that you put on his box of the attacking eagle with the attitude had anything to do with it? I mean, didn't he turn out exactly like what you wanted complete with the "waiting for the day that he'd make his own destiny" stuff?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

*What a wonderful bird!*

Hi rallow!

Dinkster sounds like an absolutely wonderfully spoiled bird. I had the privilege of spending time with another of such a loveable type missfits, Rosco, so I quite understand and know the "charms" of a male pigeon who is totally in his own league and is ego centered, but SO loveable and adorable.

If you are serious about finding him a new and permanent home, perhaps you might think about advertising in the adoption section.


----------



## rallow

*For Pidgey*

Somehow I think that even if I'd raised him covered in pink doilies, and listening to Liberace music, he still would have turned out the same.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Bob

Glad to get an update on Lucy Liu and Dinkster. Have you been keeping up with Dinkster's antics on Alvin's thread about the SPP's? That may be part of the problem - he may feel superior to everyone  

I'm not sure how you can change him or whether you even want to. He may be very jealous of Lucy Liu and may change later on. I can't imagine anyone but you having him, particularly under his circumstances (unless it was Pidgey) since he is Dinkster's grandpa. 

We have a disabled pigeon, Mr. Humphries, who stays in the house and part-time in the aviary and most of the time he has an attitude much like the Dinkster's. We love him so put up with it.  

Hope your wife is doing better.


----------



## mr squeaks

Maggie, you SAID the magic words, "unless it was Pidgey." WHO ELSE in this WHOLE WIDE WORLD would be BETTER suited to have the DINKSTER??

After all, Pidgey sent you the egg, Rallow (I bet he said some incantations over it too, before sending!  )

His personality would REALLY fit with the Pidge and Pidgey could teach him all sorts of insults and stuff. I mean look at the practice Pidgey has had with me and others (but especially me! He has the NERVE to call ME MIZZ Squawks!) Dinkster already knows about "attack" stuff which is JUST what Pidgey deserves as no one else! 

I just don't understand why there's even ANY discussion!  

P.S. The Dinkster sounds like his perfect match in pigeondom!


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> P.S. The Dinkster sounds like his (Pidgey's) perfect match in pigeondom!


Well, I DO like cheese...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Rallow,

Haven't heard any updates for awhile. I hope you and your wife are doing well! Of course I KNOW Lucy Liu and Dinkster are just FINE!

Are you still considering a home for the Dinkster? I, too, don't call Squeaks' home a c***! AND, he too, acts just like Dinkster and I'm his MATE! Must be something about male birds and their territory! Squeaks will be fine while he's out and about. When it's time to go to bed or I have to go out, and need to put him home, he goes berserk and attacks my hands with a vengence, all the while voicing his displeasure! WHAT happened to my lovable bird mate? Temper, temper!

mmmm, I don't know if Pidgey would be QUITE so accomodating in keeping the Dinkster spoiled with the life he feels he deserves! Oh, I'm sure Pidgey would be willing to share a LITTLE of his cheese, but the bedtime ritual? Nope, forget it. The only GOOD news would be that Dinkster would probably bite him even worse than you! Sadly, there are relatively VERY few owners willing to go to such lengths with their birds as you do.

AND, Pidgey is the Engergizer Bunny of the site! He is soooo busy flitting (he would use the term, "solving") from one emergency to another that Dinkster could be neglected. Mmmmm, maybe Dinkster would bond with Lin - now that's something to think about.

Oh dear, I think I will have to re-think Pidgey as caretaker!


----------



## rallow

*The Dinkster in a new home?*

Mr. Squeaks,
Even though it ouldl break my heart to part with him, I would still like to give the Dinkster away if I knew he was going to someone who would love him, and to a life that would be more fulfilling for him. His new owner would however have to be willing to put him to bed in his beloved basket each night just as I do. Even though I know that he would get use to sleeping elsewhere eventually, I also know that he would suffer terribly during the transition period.

Though the Dinkster is a real terror much of the time, I did not mean to give the impression that he’s that way all the time. The other day I was very surprised to see him land on my leg as I sat in my chair. I reached out for him, and was even more surprised when he let me rub his chest a little. Though this event did not last long, it may have demonstrated some mellowing in The Dinkster’s personality. As I may have mentioned before, I can get him to except my touch if I sit him on my knee, and pet him gently for a while, after enduring his initial onslaught of pecking and biting. Unlike some other birds including my Lucy, I do not think that The Dinkster sees me, his keeper as his mate. It's more likely he sees me (or my hands anyway) as other male pigeons in his territory. I do not know why it is that my wife and I love such an unlovable pet so much. I guess that it must have something to do with he very strong character. After all, what else could it be? Perhaps it also has something to do with his hostility. In rare moments when he does interact with us, it’s like finding truffles under a batch of poison ivy. 

Anyway The Dink, and Lucy are fine. My wife is better too, perhaps back to about 90% of her old self. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Pidgey

"Truffles under a batch of poison ivy"? That's just too funny! Our own Pidgey turned into a little hellion, as well, so that's no wonder.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

*I am SO glad to hear your wife is doing better! Thank you for the update!*

I just hate to say this, BUT, Dinkster sounds JUST LIKE PIDGEY, reincarnated as a pigeon! Heredity will out! I bet the Dinkster is smart as a whip, stubborn, very tempermental, spoiled, accepts your overtures on HIS terms only, AND can be quite the active bird! 

All the characteristics of the "human" Pidgey! *SIGH* Only Pidgey would really truly be able to understand him _completely_!  

However, IF you keep him, you will NEVER be bored and he will continue to surprise and amaze and be quite amiable when you least expect! 

You are correct, Dinkster WOULD need a VERY special home. Outside of Pidgey (because he "knows" him), I can't think of anyone better than you to have and enjoy him!


----------



## rallow

*Robot Dink?*

It seems that each day The Dinkster does something to endear himself to us more deeply. His character is gigantic, his energy boundless, and the things he does sometimes hard to believe. If only he had a better temperament! I often think how it's a good thing he's a pigeon and not a dog, because a dog as aggressive as he is would have been put down long ago.

When I was a child I had a toy that was a wind up bird, and was blue I think. Instead of a pair of feet it had a wheel with 8 feet as spokes sticking out from it so that when the wheel turned it appeared to be walking. I had forgotten this toy for what must be 50 years until the other day when The Dinkster walked across the floor in front of me. He has such an odd gate where his feet move but the rest of him is so very still, that it looks as if he too has a wheel instead of feet.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, I know that walk so well! What tickles me abut pigeons walking is when they spot something of interest and they are totally concentrated on reaching that object they go at it wide open.

I do hope you'll keep the Dink.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Rallow,

You're not the type to take apart and reassemble toys (and maybe get pigeons mixed in in the process), are you?

Just kidding, of course. Must be something to see. Something like a runway model who's exhibiting results of long training of walkiing with a glass or pitcher of water balanced on top of the head: smooth, gliding action. Maybe Dinkster would model pigeon haute couture (masculine, of course).

A pigeon fashion show. That would be something. "Here's the Dinktser in his crocodlle leather boots and a red sombrero. Notice the denim vest."

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> It seems that each day The Dinkster does something to endear himself to us more deeply. His character is gigantic, his energy boundless, and the things he does sometimes hard to believe. If only he had a better temperament! I often think how it's a good thing he's a pigeon and not a dog, because a dog as aggressive as he is would have been put down long ago.
> 
> When I was a child I had a toy that was a wind up bird, and was blue I think. Instead of a pair of feet it had a wheel with 8 feet as spokes sticking out from it so that when the wheel turned it appeared to be walking. I had forgotten this toy for what must be 50 years until the other day when The Dinkster walked across the floor in front of me. He has such an odd gate where his feet move but the rest of him is so very still, that it looks as if he too has a wheel instead of feet.


Sorry, Bob, but your description of Dink is getting better and better AND, with my mental picture of Pidgey, I bet Dink's human counterpart moves the same way! WELL, there WAS talk about putting Pidgey down, but his other redeeming qualities won out!

I SO hope I'm not offending the Dinkster, but I just can't stop howling with laughter! LONG LIVE OUR MINDS AND IMAGINATIONS!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Larry_Cologne said:


> Rallow,
> 
> You're not the type to take apart and reassemble toys (and maybe get pigeons mixed in in the process), are you?
> 
> Just kidding, of course. Must be something to see. Something like a runway model who's exhibiting results of long training of walkiing with a glass or pitcher of water balanced on top of the head: smooth, gliding action. Maybe Dinkster would model pigeon haute couture (masculine, of course).
> 
> *A pigeon fashion show. That would be something. "Here's the Dinktser in his crocodlle leather boots and a red sombrero. Notice the denim vest."*
> 
> Larry



Y'know, Larry, Stephie COULD "dress" the Dinkster that way IF Bob would approve!


----------



## rallow

*Fashion show?*

I bought a bird diaper for Lucy Lu about a year ago and never use it because she sulks when she has it on. The few times I put it on her she did not resist. I tried putting it on The Dinkster last week though, and he fought me harder than he ever has before. The Dink is a fast study, now if he’s out all I have to do is show it to him, and he fly’s to the far end of the apartment like a shot! I wonder if he would behave any differently if I tried to put him into a bird sized suite or maybe even a dress?


----------



## Pidgey

Sounds like you're treading dangerous waters. Better be careful.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*Excessive Completive Pigeon?*

Recently I noticed some interesting and rather odd behavior with my pet pigeon Lucy Liu. One morning when I was late in cleaning her cage, while I was still sitting in my favorite chair close to her drinking my coffee, I saw that she was looking at me rather strangely. Thinking nothing of it I watched her as a few seconds later she jumped down to the floor of her cage and began to rearrange her newspapers. What she did was get under the one dirty piece of newspaper where all her droppings had fallen during the night, then pushed it up and fold it over so that the poop was inside the fold. She then walked on it as if to make sure that the fold would not open again. Thinking that what she had done by covering her droppings was probably just an accident, the next morning I deliberately delayed cleaning her cage again to see what she would do. Sure enough just as soon as she saw me sit down to drink my coffee, she jumped down and did the same thing. Again thinking that this must be some anomalous behavior, the next few days I watched, and every time she did the exact same thing again! Can it be that she finds her own droppings unpleasant and covers them to get rid of them? Yes she has learned to poop pretty much in one place when she’s out, but has she also learned to do her own house keeping? I will try to get this on video and post it on Youtube.com.


----------



## Feather

That figures, a bird that can be potty trained can also be trained to do her own housekeeping. 

I'm thinking that by a certain time she got use to a nice clean cage. If you were just going to sit there and drink coffee she would have to take measures in her own beak.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Rallow, 

That *is* certainly interesting behaviour by Lucy Liu!!! I wonder if this is her way of attempting to build a nest, or rather scrape one out on the bottom of the cage? 

In any event, it does sound very unique and I hope you can get this on video and post it for us all to see!


----------



## mr squeaks

I agree with Feather! 

Who says pigeons aren't smart - ESPECIALLY, the females (hens)!


----------



## Pidgey

I swear, you're going to have that bird driving a car for you someday.

Really, though, all you're doing by telling us these things is impressing us with how dumb we are for not being able to potty-train our birds. Pigeon potty habits are the bane of our lives and this is just rubbing our noses in it... <sniff!> ...and I gotta' tell ya'... <sniff! sniff!> ...it ain't a good thing!

Keep up the good work, Rallow--you are truly charting unknown waters!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ron, that is amazing. I hope you can get a video of Lucy "housecleaning".


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Lucy Liu housecleaning*

Rallow,

Don't feel the peppiest right now, but can't pass this one by without a response.

My rescued as an 18-day-old and hand-raised male *Wieteke* enticed a *feral* female *Mamieke* to do nest-building on a wardrobe inside our small apartment. Needless to say, she kept her distance from us (at least two to three meters. Today she comes within a half meter when I am very still).

She ALWAYS flew out the window and to the buildng roof-top across the street to drop a big load after sitting on the nest 12 hours or more. 

Twice, at the beginning of her nest sitting, I was at my desk, between her and the window (and the window had yet to be opened. I always got up and opened it for them when I knew they wanted to go out). She flew back and forth the length of the apartment a couple of tmes, searching for a way out, before finally and desperately landing on the top of a large oil painting of flowers over our bed. The painting was on canvass, on stretchers, but not inside a frame. She was flapping her wings, barely holding on, the paintng swinging on a nylon line like a pendlum, when she dropped a large pile of feces the size of one or two pigeon eggs on my nice pillow. This happened a couple of times before she and I synchronized the routine of having the window open and a clear passage open to her.

Wieteke would land on the floor to poop, and would not do it in the nest until the babies were several weeks old and on their feet. The babies knew to always poop outside the small barricade of twigs, and a small doughnut or torus composed of sticks and poop built up, with a small central area kept very clean of poop. Eventually as they grew, so did the size of the poops and the accumulation, and then the walked over the feces when they went outside the nest box to flap their wings and beg for food whwnver Wieteke landed. The parents stayed away from the nest more and more as the chicks grew. The chicks became more curious about the outside world, and ventured forth when the curiosity overcame the fear, and because the father was calling for them to follow him. 

In your video where you hold Lucy Liu by the beak, that is mating behaviour when she crouches down for you (or your hand) to get on top. I watched Wieteke and Mamieke mate quite a few times. 

Mamieke and Weeke even removed the egg shells shortly after hatching. At one time Mamieke flew to the window and after displaying the egg shell, dropped it in full sight of the pigeons perched on the roof-top across the street, and on the neighboring window ledges, so as to say: "I have a nest with babies here, so keep clear and don't draw the wrong sort of attention to it." 

I think your* Lucy Liu* may want to lay eggs soon (my guess). 

Larry


----------



## rallow

*Got eggs!*

Larry,
Lucy Liu has already laid over 3 dozen eggs! So many that I now think she's tapped out! (She has not laid in over 4 months.) I think this because at the usual 4 eggs per year hen pigeons lay, she’s already laid 8 years worth. She did all of he laying over a period of about 20 months. Just as human women and other female mammals are born with a certain number of ovum, which limits their fertility to a certain time frame, I would imagine that birds to are limited in this way as well.

I could always tell when she was about to lay because she became extra affectionate. And because she'd bonded with me and thinks that I'm her mate, I helped her build a rudimentary nest each time. Of course the only egg that ever hatched was the one containing The Dinkster, which I got from Pidgey via FedEx Overnight Express. And as you may know Lucy would not care for him, so I had to hand raise him myself.

Rallow


----------



## rallow

*The incredible Little Red*

For the last couple of months, each morning when I get up I've been putting my two spoiled rotten pigeons picked through seed out on our kitchen air-conditioner where at least 15 feral pigeons will come almost immediately and consume it leaving not a singled granule. About 3 weeks ago my wife and I noticed a small, weak looking, reddish brown pigeon standing on the outer fringe of the mob waiting for some crumb of the fast feast to roll his way. If this little bird who my wife quickly names "Little Red", even dared to try and get a share of the seed by walking into the flock, at least 4 other birds would make it their business to peck him mercilessly driving him back. Oddly later in the afternoon of each day this same bird would return by himself where upon my wife or I would feed him so that he might eat without all the others around pushing, pecking and bullying him. Little Red was in sorry condition. He had a very bad limp, he had wounds on his head from the other birds pecking him, and most of his neck feathers had been pulled out. It was my wife's idea that maybe we could catch Little Red and give him a couple of weeks of rehabilitation. At least she said, he would not get pecked by the larger more powerful birds for the time we had him, and that maybe he would grow stronger in that time and be more competitive. Well last Thursday with nothing better to do I took my old fishing net and without very much effort at all I was able to scoop Little Red up in it off the top of the air-conditioner as he was eating the seed I'd put out for him.

This is a totally wild pigeon, yet les than 45 minutes after I caught him he was eating seed in the cage where I'd put him. One hour after that he was sitting on y stomach as I watched TV and petted him. Even when I removed my hands he did not make any attempt to fly away. At first I though that he might just be to terrified to move! But then as I petted and watched him, he slowly closed his eyes and fell asleep, a thing that no extremely frightened animal would ever do. In addition even when I first caught him, though he fought franticly, neither then nor at any point over the last week has he either pecked, or bitten me, things that my own birds do, Lucy occasionally, and The Dinkster, every darn chance he gets! Could it be that Little Red has had some previous contact with people? Contact that had not been a bad experience for him? After all why did he hang around on our air-conditioner looking into out kitchen day after day, as if he wanted something? My wife said that he was there because he was fated to be our friend. Because of the way he's acted I wonder if she could be right.

I have been treating Little reds leg which had a large cut on it with antibiotic cream and it is almost healed. He still limps though now you would not notice it unless you were looking for it. He also had several medium sized wounds on his head and neck which too have responded well to this same medication. Fortunately unlike a good percentage of other NYC pigeons, Little Reds feet are fully intact and healthy. I am planning to release him in about another week or 10 days. Hopefully he will do as his brethren do and return to visit us, eat, and possibly even sleep in his cage occasionally. I do not think he will be like our other two birds who have become dependent on us for their survival. Little Red knows the streets where he was hatched, and can live on them without human care. I will report back when I have released him and tell you what happens.

Here is Little Red on his 2nd day with us. http://cbargains.com/lr.htm The feathers on his head look bad because of the antiseptic ointment.



Rallow


----------



## Pidgey

My, my, my, but aren't we becoming the little rehabbers! It just warms my heart to no end, Rallow! Crap, I'm getting giggly just thinking about it!

Oh, well... try to get a photo from the side and front so that we can get a better look at Little Red Riding Hood there so we can see this face a little better.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Bless his little heart. Do the spoiled pigeons know he is around? He looks so little.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama

Rallow,
Is it possible he's someone's pet that got loose, or released?
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC

What a cutie and looks like he has made himself home with you. I would make sure the head feathers come back in before releasing him because other pigeons will spot anything abnormal and continue to peck at him. He was pretty smart to come back after the others left for special feedings. 

I am also so very pleased that your wife's health has improved where she can enjoy feeding the birds too.


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, I, too, am wondering is Little Red was someone's pet. One rarely hears of a wild pij being so docile unless very sick.

He/She is such a CUTIE! I hope all goes well...*sigh* I guess you HAVE to release him/her, huh??

Glad to hear your wife is feeling better too! I KNOW that your caring for Little Red can be GREAT therapy...

HUGS to you ALL!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Rallow,

Thank you for taking in this little doll, LR. I enjoyed seeing the picture.

I'm glad there is much improvement, and she is getting better. Thank your wife for me also, and am glad she is better too...of course.

I would not part with LR, if she is so tame, perhaps she was someone's pet at one time, and would not do well in the wild. If she did, why would you have found her hungry and beat up. The flock may not accept her either.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Rallow, 

Poor Little Red, but I'm glad that you took matters into your own hands in hopes of giving this pigeon some much needed TLC. 

I agree with Treesa, and that you should keep her for awhile longer yet and see how she does. Maybe and since she's so tame already, she will adapt very nicely to living the easy life Perhaps she won't mind one bit being spoiled and catered to, sounds like she's got it pretty rough out there on the balcony.

You should treat her for worms and external parasites too, just in case and for the sake of your other pigeons.

keep us posted!


----------



## rallow

*Good Bye Little Red….or not?*

(“Little Red”, “Xchou Hone” is a popular nickname in my wife’s native China, and has nothing to do with our own Little Red Riding Hood.) 

Just as I was thinking that Little Red was going to become a part of our family, he suddenly stopped eating and drinking. After watching him refuse food and water for a full day I decided it best to offer him and opened window. Sure enough when he saw his chance for freedom, he took it and left.

The good news is that just this morning there he was again sitting on our air-conditioner waiting for the daily handout with two other birds. As usual they all flew away when I opened the window to put out seed, be returned as soon as I closed it. I watched Little Red, and though his rehabilitation period was cut short, he definitely looks the better for it. He no longer seem to be limping at all, and unlike before when he just stood on the fringe of the mob waiting, today he hung right in there with the other birds as they pushed and shoved each other to get at the seed. 

I hope that I have done Little Red some good, and that he will continue to return, either as a part of the mob, or alone in the afternoon as before. Hopefully my intervention has not harm him. I will think more carefully before trying to help in this way again, unless of course I find a bird who is injured or sick to the point where it will die without my help. 

If you’ll follow this link there are some pictures I too of LR eating seed atop our air-conditioner after his release. Please forgive the poor quality of the photos. I had to take them through the tinted glass so that he would not fly away. http://cbargains.com/lr.htm

Rallow


----------



## Maggie-NC

Ron, sometimes it is best to go ahead and release them. I'm glad he's continuing to come back so you can keep an eye on him.


----------



## rallow

*Stting Duck*

Hopefully Maggie you're right, and this was one of those times when letting a bird go was the right thing. Even though Little Red was weak, he would have gotten a lot weaker after not eating for a couple of days. 

One thing that worries me is how LR sits on our air-conditioner for so long, alone and exposed. This afternoon he must have squatted there for a good 3 hours just looking around as if it were relaxing at his vacation home or something. I cannot help but thinking about the hawk that I know visits this area from time to time, and how easy it would be for it to pick off poor, oblivious, Little Red. I am thinking of constructing a small wooden shelter and attaching it to the top of the AC so that he cannot be seen from the air.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Ron/Rallow, 

I think you were a tad hasty in letting Little Red go so soon. I know you said he/she was refusing food and drink but, I don't think that captivity had anything to do with it really. Many people don't realize that pigeons can go for days without food, unlike other birds.

I do feel that you did what you felt was necessary and in Little Red's best interests but now that he/she is out in the wild again, I don't think there is much you can do to make his/her life more comfortable. If he/she is truly a wild pigeon, there is not much you can do that will accommodate her in the way you might think she needs to be accommodated.

JMHO,


----------



## rallow

*Me too at first*

At first I too thought that I had been hasty in deciding to release Little Red. But now that he continues to showed up for food each day at the same time as before looking pretty healthy, I am reasonably sure that I did the right thing. No matter how much we love these birds we must not be over zealous in our willingness to good deeds for them just to make ourselves feel good. When it is obvious that a bird can make it without our help we must let it, even if it makes us feel a bit less benevolence in the short run.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Hi rallow
I just read this thread through for the first time and best to you and your wife and LucyLiu, the Dinkster and Little Red, too.
I gotta say I laughed right out loud at the picture you painted of your wind up toy and Maggie's response about pidgies going at it wide open  

LucyLiu's house keeping habits are pretty amazing, and Dinkster's the tender terrorist isn't he... what an interesting family you have there  

Best wishes
Carol


----------



## rallow

*Hapless Victim No More!*

Little Red landed on our air-conditioner today and began eating the seed we’d put out for him. Shortly after another, larger pigeon landed next to him and began pushing him away. Instead of backing off as usual, this time LR began pecking and fighting with this bully. The last time I saw them the two rolled off the AC locker in combat. I think he’s feeling better!


----------



## Pidgey

LOL!

Well, sometimes all it takes is for somebody to spoil them bad enough that they get the idea that they deserve a place in this world...

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*Little Red again?*

I am still putting seed out each morning and watching as Little Red and a dozen or so other pigeons jockey for position as they eat it. Each afternoon Little Red continues to returns alone and watch us through the kitchen window until I put a scoop or two out for him. If I put it close to the window, and leave the window opened slightly, LR will be the only one brave enough to eat. Oddly even though I once captured him in that same spot, the others are a afraid, and he is not. He looks much better now, the bald spots on his neck and back are filling in, and his limp is 100% gone. I do not know why I take such satisfaction in the apparent success of this scruffy little pigeon. Maybe he reminds me of someone. Though who that might be I do not know. In any event it appears that yes, as Pidgey says, he now does feel as if he deserves a place in the world. 

I don’t want to bore you folks with too much about Little Red, so I won’t write about him again unless something significant happens.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bore us? You gotta be kidding!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Bore us with Little Red? No way!*

Rallow,

Please keep us updated about *Little Red, THE Dinkster, Lucy Liu*.

I have some "scruffy" pigeons I delight in watching. One I really miss is *Mr. 50*, the juvenile scalped PMV rescue who flew off after 5 weeks with us this past summer, and whom I have never seen again. 

The survivors and successes after recoveries are closer to us because we have focused on their troubles and travails and hopefully triumphs. 

Focusing on them means spending time closely observing them, noting their idiosyncracies, perhaps passing these observations on to us or to others to be enjoyed and learned from. Writing about them can improve your observation skills, sharpen your memory, hone your writing, help clarify your logic and thinking. Help you determine what is and isn't important to you in your own life (even if it takes you away from the hobby or past-time or job related to pigeons, such as health issues or family problems or whatever). 

Reading about Little Red and the others helps us compare our own experiences with what we read, helps us see things we would otherwise have missed, helps us learn some things the easy way rather than perhaps through the painful experiences of bad mistakes detrimental to the pigeons we try to help (such as the story of the kid who wanted to give his pet chickens a special treat of chocolate cereal, only to watch them all die). And now when I see birds in cages, my first reaction is to see myself in a proportionally small cage the rest of my life, smaller than any human prison, and feel the tedium and monotony forced onto an animal whose instinct, if healthy and able, is to fly. 

So, keep those tales and anecdotes coming. Vicariously, we get to know your birds. Someday we may have effective 3D communication devices (phones, internet webcams, or whatever) also for our birds and pets, and the Dinkster will be making (hopefully not disparaging) comments about you and Terry Whatley and Victor and the others to my pigeon *Wieteke* and Victor's *Tooter *(whom Wieteke has a strong resemblance to), among others.

And Ken Livingstone, trying to fill the shoes of a mayor of London but not quite succeeding, will have the authentic reputation he has earrned given to him by the pigeons of a truly avian international pigeon community.

As for actually boring us, we don't have to read the posts. There is no one pointing a gun at us from the screen, and no one (yet) giving us a daily quiz. 

Speculating on this last topic, it might be fun for Pidgey to see someone on line, shoot them a PM private message: "Quick, in 3 minutes tell me what the top three essential amino acids, if any, are used in antidoting Avitrol poisoning (for 20 points); or, alternatively, list Victor Slapes's three latest pigeon rescue acquisiitons along with the user ID's of his family (for 15 points), or list the three most recent members to raise chicks from eggs as surrogate pigeon parents (for 10 points). Failure to answer witin te allotted time will earn you seven wingslaps and the job of two days of (virtual, if nothing else) pooper-scooping at any prospective PT gathering. 

I would like to read each and every post, and go back in the archives, but since I am often tired there are ones I miss or occasionally skip. 

Larry.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Rallow, 

I'm very happy to hear that "Little Red" is doing so much better now out on the balcony It sounds like he or she is got a renewed sense of purpose and that little rest you gave him/her inside must have helped quite a bit! You obviously made the right decision on releasing her when you did, rather than keeping her longer


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Back to LucyLiu and poops and housecleaning*

Rallow,

Nice to see contnuation of an old, mellow, familiar thread with a familiar title. Like a fine wine, it pleases. Like an old friend, it greets you when you log in. Even when the title is obsolete, out-dated. _Would like fertile egg_? Still? Again? Aaaah ... Rallow and the *Dinkster*. Can imagine the Dinkster, gray and sage with generations of offspring (or maybe just Rallow is there, musing) saying, "Grandpa, were you ever an egg?" 

Earlier post topic caught my eye when I was scrolling. 

I noticed from watching *Wieteke *and his feral mate *Mamieke* building six nests and successfully raising four chicks to where they left the nest, that there are probably several reasons why poops are offensive.

*Smell. * Perhaps not. When the chicks were bigger, really putting out larger quantities of poops, and there were a few flies buzzing around, no one seemed to be bothered. The chcks and the male parent walked over and through the poopy sticks. It got to the point hwere I removed all the sticks they had built the net with, and changed newspapers on a daily basis. Wieteke fought my hand daily, indignant that I would even dare do so much as clean up for them. At this point Mamieke was sitting on the next pair of eggs in a new nest, preferred to avoid the old nest with chicks, and Wieteke was pretty much feeding the chicks on his own. She quit feedng one pair of chicks so early in the game, preferring to sit on new eggs, that oe day he got so angry with her that he kept chasing her from the apartment the whole afternoon. She was finally beginning to panic, thinking she would ever be permitted near the new nest, when he quieted down and let her feed the chicks a bit while he watched from a distance, before she went to her egg-sitting. I am sure he was telling her that she should have more inerest and make more effort in feeding the chicks they had. Later the oldest and largest chick showed a lot of rebellion and resentment to the mother, by playing the role of Wieteke's mate for a few days (until the eggs hatched and Wieteke wanted the kds out of the apartment).

So perhaps the smell offended Mamieke, and the others not so much. 

Bad smell usually indicates something dangerous which threatens the health of the offended animal. Wieteke didn't seem to mind the smell. I think he and Mamieke may have eaten the feces of the chicks the first few days, but I could not get close enough to verify with the webcam. I know that later on they did not like oral contact with feces. Perhaps if they did ingest feces of the baby chicks the first few days, it was to buy a few more days time of nest location secrecy, or build-up of germs. (This is pure speculation on my part. I do not know that it actually takes place).

*Accumuation of droppings point out presence of a nest to predators.* Cats eat the feces of their young to protect tem from predators (and the young males from older male tomcats). I think many or most species like to not have it obvios where their young are. Perhaps that is one reason humans build houses. 

*One major reason for birds to avoid poops: poops make feathers stick together and can hinder and/or prevent flight.* A good reason for a bird to want the top roost. I saw Mamieke with asome poop on a tail feather lately from having a lower roost at a local stained glass medieval church window of our romanesque basilica. She had gotten most of it off, though. 

On an irreverent note: Someone once described the ecclesiastical hierarchy of the Catholic church as resembling stacked chicken coops: the ones on top get to poop on those lower down. Well, don' know, don't want to find out. Would rather maintain a naive view on the matter. Like to believe in the goodness of saints. Someone else once mentioned that the martyrs of old were perhaps not all that likeable. They may have been so aggravating that any normal person owuld gladly hold the cloak of someone who wanted to throw stones at the martyr, if not cast stones oneself. Makes you think. Maybe history at a comfortable distance of centuries is easier to digest. Cologne supposedly had 11,000 virgin martyrs. What did they do to provoke mass martyrdom? 

(St. Ursula of Cornwall. 
Wikipedia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Ursula). 

How did I digress to this? Too much supplementary oxygen intake, perhaps. Better go. 

Larry


----------



## Lin Hansen

Larry,

I always enjoy your digressions.......

Anyway, here is another link for Saint Ursula and the 11,000.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Ursula


----------



## rallow

*Pervert Dink*

I don’t know what the matter is with The Dinkster lately. It seems that all he ever wants to is either hump someone’s hand or foot, watch someone use the bathroom, or roll around in the dirty landry basket! Has anyone else had any experience with such a “morally challenged” pet pigeon?


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> I don’t know what the matter is with The Dinkster lately. It seems that all he ever wants to is either hump someone’s hand or foot, watch someone use the bathroom, or roll around in the dirty landry basket! Has anyone else had any experience with such a “morally challenged” pet pigeon?


You know, I really am trying very hard not to laugh... I'm just not succeeding at it...


----------



## Victor

I don't think you have worry about Dinkster. What he is doing is perfectly normal. And why would I say that? I knew you were going to ask me that question. Because I have three other male pigeons that will show their affection to my hand at a whim. He knows you take care of him and he probably accepts you as his equal (mate). Now, I know mine are not "morally challenged" so I speak from experience! He probably see the basket full of fluffy disarranged clothes as a comfortable nest. Pigeons are not well known for the most perfect nest building abilities , so what he sees is very inviting. Now, the bathroom dilemma, well I think he is just trying to figure out what you are doing...don't really have an answer for that, but I will stick to it!


----------



## Feather

He is at the age that you need to have that little talk with him. He just can't run around courting every hand and foot he sees. Have you explained to him (if all those hands and feet lay eggs) the mess that he will be in.

Honestly, It is quite normal for a bird to pick his human for a mate. This is your Valentine Treat!
I think that Mr. Squeaks chases Shi around the house. I know they go out dancing too.

Give the little Romeo a hug for me!

Feather


----------



## Skyeking

rallow said:


> I don’t know what the matter is with The Dinkster lately. It seems that all he ever wants to is either hump someone’s hand or foot, watch someone use the bathroom, or roll around in the dirty landry basket! Has anyone else had any experience with such a “morally challenged” pet pigeon?


 LOL

Well, that is certainly positive news, as he is feeling very good.

He is just being a normal male pigeon with normal desires, living in a human world.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pardon me while I jump in with a comment or two!

Feather IS correct about Mr. Squeaks. When not in a dancing OR daddy mode, he WILL follow me around. IF I am not moving (i.e. at the computer), he sits in the kitchen cooing away for me to come and pay some attention to him. He is so loud that when I'm talking on the phone, people ask me, "what IS that noise?!" (I have a small apartment). 

However, his FAVORITE place to "court" me is, you guessed it...the bathroom. After all he does have a - uh - "captive" audience!   *sigh*...absolutely no privacy from cats OR bird! Fortunately, they believe in "unconditional" love... 

Squeaks said to say *"HI"* to the Dinkster and keep up the good work!!


----------



## rallow

*More Odd Behavior From The Odd Little Dinkster*

Today my wife got out an old pair of warm winter slippers that have a spotted leopard skin pattern and put them on. When The Dinkster saw them he fled to the highest perch in the house and stood there making that woofing noise pigeons make which I think is a warning of danger. It’s the same noise Lucy makes as she fly’s quickly from my shoulder when I open our hall door and begin to walk out of our apartment. Only thing I can think of is that there must be something buried deep in the programming God gave The Dinkster that tells him there is danger when this particular design in near bye. Anyone else ever seen anything like this?


----------



## Reti

That is funny, poor Dinkster. I wonder what went through his mind.
I noticed my adult rescued ferals do get spooked easily. My handraised birds have no fear not even of live cats.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

That's pretty interesting. Our "Jimmy" frequently warns me about things. I sometimes think he may see shadows out the window and gets alarmed but in Dink's case it may be the slippers were just different.


----------



## rallow

*Loyalty & Gratitude in a Pigeons Nature*

My pet bird Lucy Liu is a feral pigeon. I found her in our courtyard at about 6 weeks. I think that she must remembers the bad things that happened to her outside because she has an intense dread of it and will not even go near a window or opened door without panicking. In her case I think that finding herself outside of her familiar apartment home would be the most frightening thing that could possible happen to her. The Dinkster who was hand raised from an egg does show curiosity about the outside, however though our 6th floor kitchen window remained open with no screen all of last summer, he made no attempt to leave. I remember a few years ago that there was a woman living across the courtyard who had some sort of macaw named Roger. And though I never heard him actually talk, for the first two years we lived here Roger could be heard yapping and screaming in front of an opened window 14 or more hours each day during all the warm months. Then one summer morning I heard the owner and some friends talking about how ungrateful Roger was because he had apparently grabbed the first opportunity he got to head for parts unknown when his window was accidentally left open. “I paid $2,000 for that ingrate of a bird!” I overheard Roger’s owner say. Though this woman has either moved away or died now, if she were still around I would make sure to tell her that there are more loyal and grateful birds easily available that cost almost nothing at all.


----------



## Skyeking

I would think she would have blamed herself, not the poor bird. She was just mad at herself for leaving the window open. Roger thought it was indeed an invitation to freedom and he accepted it. Who would blame him? Doesn't sound like she had much real love for the bird.

I think when a bird is not happy it will try to leave. I don't see any candidates in my coop?


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Threatening shapes and forms*

Hello Rallow

My wife once took a Christmas tree ornamental bird (shiny silver glass, red and blue colors on wings and throat, or something of the sort, fiberglass tail) and made chirping noises and using her hand made it hop around on the floor next to our rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male pigeon *Pidgiepoo*. He was more than a half year old at the time, as I recall without going through my 2004 records, and had spent a lot of time outdoors among real pigeons, liked to attack my hand and also a silicone popular-in-the-1980s hand puppet monster with huge yellow eyes, and he was attracted to houseshoes as potential cuddly mates, but,

he FREAKED OUT! 

Became very afraid, extremely so. I told Hilde to get it out of sight as quickly as possible, and it took Pidgiepoo the better part of an hour to calm down. Needless to say, that glass bird stayed in its box as long as we had Pidgiepoo, who was chased away by crows in a local park on January 24, 2005, and never seen again. 

Also, the pigeons I have had do not like to be under black umbrellas when I open them, even if I do it slowly.

Larry


----------



## Feather

rallow said:


> My pet bird Lucy Liu is a feral pigeon. I found her in our courtyard at about 6 weeks. I think that she must remembers the bad things that happened to her outside because she has an intense dread of it and will not even go near a window or opened door without panicking. In her case I think that finding herself outside of her familiar apartment home would be the most frightening thing that could possible happen to her. The Dinkster who was hand raised from an egg does show curiosity about the outside, however though our 6th floor kitchen window remained open with no screen all of last summer, he made no attempt to leave. I remember a few years ago that there was a woman living across the courtyard who had some sort of macaw named Roger. And though I never heard him actually talk, for the first two years we lived here Roger could be heard yapping and screaming in front of an opened window 14 or more hours each day during all the warm months. Then one summer morning I heard the owner and some friends talking about how ungrateful Roger was because he had apparently grabbed the first opportunity he got to head for parts unknown when his window was accidentally left open. “I paid $2,000 for that ingrate of a bird!” I overheard Roger’s owner say. Though this woman has either moved away or died now, if she were still around I would make sure to tell her that there are more loyal and grateful birds easily available that cost almost nothing at all.


Amen to that!

Feather


----------



## Charis

I just read the entire thread. 
Absolutely charming story. 
It could be a movie for sure.


----------



## rallow

*Offending item removed from sight*

Yes we got rid of the slippers so as not to frighten The Dink.

I wonder how Pidgiepoo got his name?? My wife often calls Lucy "The poo poo princess". Not so much beacuse of how much she poops, but because of how fussy she's become about where.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*How Pidgiepoo got his name*

Hello *Rallow* (and *Dinkster* and *Lucy Liu*), and other PT members,

We found Pidgiepoo and his sibling when I was returning home around 5:30 P.M. April 30, 2004, a cool evening, when I stopped by two people standing by a large flowerpot someone had removed from their balcony or terrace and set on the street. It was filled with large twigs for the poop of two baby chicks to fall through. They had some golden hair, no feathers, looked quite bald. The woman observer wanted the large pot but not the chicks; she was waiting for the fire department, whom the man had called on is cell phone a bit earlier, to send someone from the local animal shelter. I went home, a half block away and around the corner, to return with my wife. She would be interested in seeing them, I knew, because in 1995 she had me help her rescue a young non-flying white pigeon (named *Severina*) hiding in the ornamental iron grill protecting a vine crawling up the rain gutter drainpipe between two five-story apartment buildings nearby. 

No one showed. The woman abandoned the pot, because I sad I might take the chicks home and put them on the terrace of our upstairs neighbor, which was directly above our small one-room apartment. We were tending the plants while our neighbor was away. The terrace was on the back side of the row of buildings from where the pot had been set, but perhaps not so far from where the parent pigeons had located their nest. I was hoping the chicks might cheep and the parents find them. When no one from the animal shelter showed, I told the man with the cell phone I would take the chicks home because it was getting late and they would soon die from hypothermia, and would take them to the shelter tomorow if necessary. He suggested feeding them canned cat food. I once had a baby sparrow die after it greedily gorged on sliced green string beans cooked in butter I fed it. I told my wife the chicks would probably die, but I would try.

I did not know what type of bird the chicks were. I suspected crow because of the large beak. Over the next few days neighbors ventured opinions of crow (_(Krahe)_, pigeon _(Taube)_, blackbird _(Amsel)_, magpie _(Elster),_ and even duck _(Ente)_, without webbed feet, I assume. Library bird books didn't show pictures of young chicks. 

The chicks made no noise. No parents showed. 

I decided a slurry of seeds would be a safe diet, with an occasional small amount of sardines canned in oil, in case the chicks were meat eaters.

They needed names so my wife and I could keep our facts straight. One had a black-tipped beak, so we named him *Chocolate*; *Vanilla* had a white or pale yellow tipped beak.

I researched everything I could find on baby birds at the libraries, and on the internet. I went to our local city community center (where my wife also had an atelier) to the senior citizen internet cafe offered for free or two hours every Tuesday, and for three hours every Thursday. There I came across pigeon.com (the later pigeon-life.net) and determined from pictures that our chicks were about ten days old. Later, from better pictures, I think they were more like five or six days old when we found them. 

On the twelfth day, a Wednesday, Chocolate didnt have much appetite. He was smaller than Vanilla: I thought he had hatched a day or two earlier. The next day I went to the internet cafe and did some furious researching. He seemed okay when I left, but I returned three hours later to find my wife crying because Chocolate was dying. He was in agony, thrashing around just like the sparrow ("*Mr. Green Beans*") who had hopped up my arm to my shoulder to look in my eyes, and whom I had fed the green string beans to.

I pulverized an antibiotic tablet of cipro and put a half-pea-sized amount of it in about two mililiters of water down his throat with an eyedropper. I figured I might kill him with an overdose, but he was dying anyway. I was desperate. A few minutes later he regurgitated the liquid with the powdered medicine in it. Pecked me on the hand once. Closed his eyes, again, and died. Vanilla sat nearby and watched, probably not comprehending. We put him to bed for the night. 

After doing more research, I later suspected Chocolate died from sour crop. We were still learning about ACV (apple cider vinegar), probiotics, and letting the crop empty between feedings. Chocolate weighed 45 grams at death; Vanilla weighed about 80 grams on our mechanical spring-loaded kitchen scale which was graduated in 5-gram increments. 

Vanila had a splay leg: his left leg turned outward 45 degrees, or halfway between straight ahead forwards (which we can call 0 degrees) and all the way to the left (which we could call 90 degrees left). By the time I had read about this on PT and diagnosed it, he was almost to old to have it corrected. Nevertheless I tried bandaging him, but it kept slipping, and I saw that I couldn't make it work. Intuitively I knew it would not work. He always walked with a bit of a waddle, a bit lower to the ground. Later when he roo-cooed and rotated and chased the females, one could barely tell the difference between him and a pigeon with normal leg bone alignment. 

Towards summer Hlde started calling him "*Birdy-Poo*," after A.A. Milne's children's book character *Winnie the Pooh*. I kidded her, asking her if she were naming him because of the poops we had to clean up. She simply liked the way the name sounded. And "poo" rhymed with "coo," which made it easy to call him when we went looking for him. He would fly a half block or a block or two away, not return home on his own, wait for us to come fetch him and offer shoulder-taxi service. 

"Birdy-poo" evolved to "*Pidgiepoo*." 

He was chased away by crows in a local park where my wife took him for some fresh air which a well-meaning neighbor said he needed. She was jogging, and she would shrug him from her shoulder so that he would fly to the ground. He would peck a bit, then fly to her shoulder after she had gone fifteen to twenty yards. He was ready for a mate, treated my wife as his mate, and she was hoping he would find a feral mate and settle outside. Perhaps he found a potential mate or another caring person. We have yet to see him since that Friday noon, January 14, 2005. He was eight and a half months old.

When we put up notices with his photo, printed with a computer, we spelled his name "Pijie-puh" so it would be pronounced correctly when conversing in German. "Zoo," which Americans rhyme with "sue," Germans rhyme with "so."

I think pigeons like the 'ooh" sound. It is like the sound pigeon parents make when calling their young to eat. I think it can be practical to implement the sound in a pigeon's name. The sound carries better than some vocalizations. My names or nicknames of most of my siblings end in an "eee" sound, which also carries well.

This is the long version of how Pidgiepoo got his name. 

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Larry - well, we on Pigeon-talk are really glad you went to the senior citizen internet cafe!  

I just wanted to tell you that I doubt the string beans killed the sparrow. In the past, we fed songbirds string beans without any problems. They were a part of their overall diet. Now, if he ate too many, that could have presented a problem but the songbirds we've raised seemed to know when they have enough.


----------



## JGregg

Hi Rallow,

I think I'd get a screen for this Summer. What if something scared the Dinkster or Lucy indoors and they accidentally flew out of the window?


----------



## relofts

*Dinkster and the Leopard Skin Pattern*



rallow said:


> Today my wife got out an old pair of warm winter slippers that have a spotted leopard skin pattern and put them on. When The Dinkster saw them he fled to the highest perch in the house and stood there making that woofing noise pigeons make which I think is a warning of danger. It’s the same noise Lucy makes as she fly’s quickly from my shoulder when I open our hall door and begin to walk out of our apartment. Only thing I can think of is that there must be something buried deep in the programming God gave The Dinkster that tells him there is danger when this particular design in near bye. Anyone else ever seen anything like this?


Rallow,

As you have learned pigeons are very intelligent birds, I believe what you have seen is a natural instinct in pigeons vs predator, the color sounds like the colors of a Cooper Hawk or one similar, who knows when pigeons learn about the predators they fear of if they are naturally born with that knowledge, anyway I must wonder if it isn't that the Dinkster sensed the danger from the color or pattern and knew it was bad.

Thanks for sharing your events with everyone, they are great to read.

Ellen


----------



## rallow

JGregg said:


> Hi Rallow,
> 
> I think I'd get a screen for this Summer. What if something scared the Dinkster or Lucy indoors and they accidentally flew out of the window?


I don't thing that there is anything in the house more frightening to them than the outside world.


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> I don't thing that there is anything in the house more frightening to them than *the outside world*.


I'd have to agree with that--I've BEEN there and it scares the poop out of me!

Pidgey


----------



## relofts

Rallow,

The advise about the screen is Great Advise, Our 911 Pigeon Alert Group deals with lost pigeons all the time, I can not tell you how many people have lost their pet pigeon and have come to us to help find them if we get any reports, I feel so bad for them when they loose them, and they always say that if they had it to do over again they would have, it is not worth the risk of loosing your companion, it only takes once and then it is over, it is much better to be on the safe side at the start then be heart broken when they are gone. I trully hope you will take the advise of putting up a screen to protect them, they could not survive in the outer world, it is the companion bird keepers responsibility to do all they can to protect their birds.

Ellen - Owner/Moderator 911 Pigeon Alert Group


----------



## rallow

*No way that I can see*

Ellen,
Sorry but I just cannot imagine my birds leaving. If you could see the unbridled dread they have of unknown places you would understand. This window was opened wide all last summer and neither ever went near it. Actually I have a screen for it but it can't be put in without removing out air conditioner, something I cannot do because of my disability.

Thanks for your good work on behalf of our favorite bird. 


Rallow, AKA Bob


----------



## rallow

*How Downright Mean Can a Pigeon Be??*

I’ve seen several videos about how pigeons will attack when their space is invaded. One I saw was a clip of a guy who had a bird he called “his watch pigeon” who would not let anyone of anything come near his roost without raising holly hell! This bird would even attack it’s keepers hands furiously when he came near, even if he was trying to feed it and the rest of the his birds. My bird The Dinkster may be carrying this aggressive, territorial behavior a bit far though. Here are two examples of just how much he loves conflict.

(1) Apparently The Dinkster thinks that the entire apartment in which he lives belongs exclusively to him! If I am sitting at my computer minding my own business and my wife lets him out of his cage in the living room he will almost always fly into the bedroom looking for me, land on my shoulder, and give me a smack with his wing for no reason at all! If I chase him away he will return ASAP and do it again a half dozen times or more.

(2) At this very moment The Dinkster is out walking around on the floor as I type this. There is a small door on my computer behind which are two USB and one firewire port. The Dinkster always insists that this little door must be opened! If I close it he will peck it until it opens again, and then of course attack my hand when I reach down to close it.

Often I say half jokingly that The Dinkster must be the meanest pigeon in the world. Is there anyone who can tell me of a bird who might be even meaner than The Dinkster? Oddly as I have said to my wife, it’s his belligerent character that makes The Dinkster so lovable. (Convoluted thinking I know.) In fact to test out this idea I am thinking of getting the egg of a rattlesnake, and hand raising it the way I did The Dinkster, in order to find out if we will love it as much as we do him.


----------



## Pixy

Rattlesnake???What?? I think you've got to be crazy. In time that rattlenake would want to eat the poor pigeon!


----------



## Pidgey

Rallow,

Are you sure that your wife didn't suggest or even bribe The Dinkster to come and whack you for no apparent reason? Could she be giving him treats when you're not looking?

As to his behavior, all you need do is to look at his baby pictures and see the emblem that YOU had on the side of his box. He had no choice but to grow up this way.

http://cbargains.com/dw/d-index.htm

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*You think?*

If I had know that he was going to take that picture seriously I would have made it one of a turtle dove! As for my wife, she wouldn't do that to me!.....Would she??


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pidgey, I'm so glad you posted that link again. It has been a long time since I was at the Dink's site and I enjoyed it all over again.

Rallow, you know the Dinkster and Lucy Liu are some of the "special" pigeons on the forum that I enjoy reading about. Hopefully, he will settle down ........some day! But, I kinda like the ornery ones anyhow.


----------



## Feather

He is just soooo pigeon!

He did what any Super Power Pigeon would do if he caught his human at the computer trying to access his classified documents. 

And please leave that door open!!! It is no wonder that you are reprimanded as much as you mess with his important equipment.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> He is just soooo pigeon!
> 
> He did what any Super Power Pigeon would do if he caught his human at the computer trying to access his classified documents.
> 
> And please leave that door open!!! It is no wonder that you are reprimanded as much as you mess with his important equipment.
> 
> Feather


Feather is QUITE RIGHT! The Dinkster personifies our SPPs! He takes his duties seriously! He keeps our records and NO ONE is allowed to access without the correct password!

HOWEVER, (y'all KNEW this was coming, right?)...that does NOT explain WHY Dinkster is the way he is to begin with!

Well, I can answer that and, to me, the answer is QUITE obvious...I'm just surprised NO ONE sees the answer too! Of course, this thread WAS started a long time ago, which could explain the lack of "YES! OF COURSE!"  

Question: WHERE did the Dinkster COME from??? mmmmm? Why, as an EGG from PIDGEY in OKLAHOMA (of all places). Who KNOWS what Pidgey did to Dinkster's DNA or what he muttered over the egg before sending!

Of course, Dink's behavior was programmed to surface only as he grew older. THAT way, all suspicion would be directed AWAY from Pidgey!

Well, I'm here to say that your wife is NOT to blame, Rallow and neither is Dinkster! It's ALL Pidgey's FAULT! I dare him to step up and take this responsibility like a man (especially one from OK!)   

Thank you. I'm happy to have been able to help clear up this mystery! 

P.S. *Notice *how Pidgey tried to direct attention to your WIFE and that EMBLEM! He's guilty as sin!


----------



## Pidgey

I beg your pardon--I only put good into The Dinkster's DNA. What I didn't count on was the effect of the cheese that Rallow fed him--caused a negative reaction that I didn't anticipate.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> I beg your pardon--I only put good into The Dinkster's DNA. What I didn't count on was the effect of the cheese that Rallow fed him--caused a negative reaction that I didn't anticipate.
> 
> Pidgey


Oh NO you don't! I distinctly remember you mentioning CHEESE yourself (some odd off brand!) and how much you liked it!

Ah Ha!! NOW WE KNOW...not Rallow's cheese, but YOURS...got 'cha! Still all your fault!

For shame - trying to blame everything on Rallow.

Well, site members, now we know...BEWARE THE PIDGEY!

Not only does he have the ability to do some fast tap dancin' to direct the blame AWAY from him, but now his EGGS are ALL suspect!  

Thank goodness that Dinkster's SPP training negated Pidgey's negative influence! Close call there!  

Moral of the story: Accept an egg from Pidgey at your own risk. Y'all have been warned! 

(Darn! And poor Unie living in such an environment! *SIGH* Thank goodness she is such a special SPP and able to overcome such such adversity! A TIP O' THE FEATHER TO YOU, UNIE! First chance you get, give Pidgey a Wing Fu Wing Whack!!)


----------



## joefi2

*Old Timer*

 IDEA WHY DONT YOU GET A MATE FOR YOUR BIRD ,THAT WAY YOU WOULD GET YOUR FERTAL EGGS AND GET YOUR LIT BABIES , GET ONE OF THE SAME BREED ,THAT WOULD TAKE CARE OF EVERY THING ,NOW MAYBE SOME ONE ALREADY SAID THIS IM NOT SURE ,BUT THIS WOULD WORK,THERE ARE ALWAYS BIRD,S FOR SALE 5 DOLLORS AND UP OR THEY MIGHT GIVE YOU ONE..


----------



## rallow

*Bling Bling Dink!*

Joefi2:
I got the fertile egg I wanted. That’s where The Dinkster came from!

Though I’m not one for wearing jewelry, this past Christmas my wife gave me a small gold chain which I wear just because it was her gift. Both my birds hate this chain, and whenever they sit on my shoulder they pull on, and shake it until it becomes really annoying, at which point I usually take it off an put in on my desk. I did this the other day when The Dinkster was pulling on it, then left the room for a few minutes. When I returned this is what I saw! (Please keep in mind that in no way was this picture staged....SO HELP ME GOD!) 


http://www.cbargains.com/DW/Dink_Bling.htm


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> Joefi2:
> I got the fertile egg I wanted. That’s where The Dinkster came from!
> 
> Though I’m not one for wearing jewelry, this past Christmas my wife gave me a small gold chain which I wear just because it was her gift. Both my birds hate this chain, and whenever they sit on my shoulder they pull on, and shake it until it becomes really annoying, at which point I usually take it off an put in on my desk. I did this the other day when The Dinkster was pulling on it, then left the room for a few minutes. When I returned this is what I saw! (Please keep in mind that in no way was this picture staged....SO HELP ME GOD!)


  That is too cute. Just be careful not to leave it where he can take off with it around his neck. I would hate for anything bad to happen.
A "Bling Bling" pigeon......who would have thunk it??  (_is Thunk a word? )_


----------



## Feather

Renee, I always thunk it was.

Well That is our DINK! Such a beauty too!


----------



## Maggie-NC

I tell you - that Dink is one beautiful pigeon and looks so good with his jewelry. 

You go Dinkster.


----------



## mr squeaks

Uh, Rallow, as much as I hate to say this...Dinkster has been TRYING to tell you that he needs BLING too! A little extra always helps attract the ladies (i.e. hens)!  

He FINALLY got his point across as you can see. Unfortunately, the bling IS a little long for his size...maybe adjust to the DINK???   

I must say, he is a MOST handsome pij!! (now, watch Pidgey take credit for this too! )


(mmmm, wonder what Pidgey looks like with some BLING???? Probably wouldn't help, but one never knows!)


----------



## Pidgey

I have laughed my hiney off and out loud over this thread so many times that I've just got to say it's one of my absolute favorites! 

I think The Dinkster is trying his best to look regal in that picture. And ONLY The Dinkster would even try.

Pidgey the Proud


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> I have laughed my hiney off and out loud over this thread so many times that I've just got to say it's one of my absolute favorites!
> 
> *I think The Dinkster is trying his best to look regal in that picture. And ONLY The Dinkster would even try.*
> 
> Pidgey the Proud


HA! The Dink doesn't even HAVE to try, Pidgey...he's a NATURAL!

Yep, truly a pij off the ole block (IN a manner of speaking! )

Ain't easy being "related" to Pidgey! There is ALL sorts of HYPE!


----------



## Feather

In Dinks 2nd day picture, he is laying there with all of his muscles (Looking kinda dead to me). in his week old picture the little guy is still very small, yet out shinning a quarter. Buy the time Bob took the burrito picture, all of us knew we had a champion here. (even Dinkster knew it). He is Regal, and so funny.

God bless our Dinkster, and give him the medals that he knows that he deserves.


----------



## Charis

Gives me an idea for a whole business venture.....Pigeon jewelery.


----------



## BirdDogg10

Do you mean jewelery wtih pigeon charms, beads etc.. on it or jewelry that can be worn by pigeons?


----------



## mr squeaks

BirdDogg10 said:


> Do you mean jewelery wtih pigeon charms, beads etc.. on it or jewelry that can be worn by pigeons?


I will take a wild stab and say pigeon jewelry for PEOPLE...


----------



## rallow

*The Dinkster in action!*

http://cbargains.com/MeanDink.wmv


----------



## TAWhatley

What a hoot! The Dink is really something and he listened to the lines and wing whacked right on cue  

Terry


----------



## Feather

You two should have your own show.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Rallow, the Dink is unbeatable! He is so cute.


----------



## mr squeaks

DINK is one BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!

You go, Dink! If someone talked to me like that, I'd Wing Fu and bite too!    

mmmm, can't help wondering if Pidgey had a wing in this somehow! Wouldn't be at all surprised...


----------



## Feather

T.R.,

If you want anything at all left back there to sit on, don't watch this.


----------



## Pidgey

Oh, goodness, gracious, Rallow...

What on Earth did you expect? You've got two women (your wife & LucyLiu) while he...

THE POOR LITTLE LONELY DINKSTER

...just ain't got no woman to call his own!

It's all your fault, you know.

I guess I need to send some more eggs...

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Be sure just to send female eggs.


----------



## Pidgey

Those are the pink ones, right?

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*And*

Poor little Dinkster?..... Poor little Charlie Manson!


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Poor little Dinkster?..... Poor little Charlie Manson!


See, told you....IT'S ALL PIDGEY'S FAULT!


----------



## rallow

*Cheese Eating Pigeons*

Pidgey once told me that he finds it odd that I give my pigeons dried out white American cheese as a snack. If anyone knows of something they might like better please let me know. Meantime below is a link to a video of The Dinkster enjoying his cheese. (I had already given Lucy hers.)


http://cbargains.com/dec.mpg

The Dinkster has really been getting better lately. Once in a while he will actually let me pet him without trying to shred my hand!


----------



## Pidgey

There is a slight difference of meaning between "odd" and "unique". You make the latter, I'm most certain. I rather doubt that anyone here will dispute that one.

The level of spoiling that I detect in the video goes above and beyond anything that anyone else here has ever achieved, I'm afraid. It's no wonder The Dinkster brutalizes you as he does.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Great video, Rallow! The Dinkster is a very lovely pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

He's definitely a Roost Ruler.


----------



## rallow

*Need Advice About Newey Pigeon*

Last week, almost 3 years to the day after finding Lucy Liu, I found another helpless baby pigeon in our courtyard. This little guy or gal who were calling “Newey” (Came from my wife constantly calling him the new pigeon.) Was in much worse shape than L. L. was when we found her. His feet were incrusted in poop, as were his feathers, and he smelled really bad. He is also missing feathers in several places giving him a generally disheveled appearance. He’s looking and smelling a lot better now since I bathed him once with baby shampoo, then again with my iodine based dandruff shampoo which got rid of his smell. After each bath we dried him with a towel, and then used a hair dryer set on warm to dry him out before returning him to his basket. While much improved Newey remains fearful of us and is difficult to feed.

The thing is that though we just had to save this little waif , there is no way that I’m going to be able to keep him as a third pet pigeon in our one bedroom, 800 square foot apartment. What I would like to know is how can I raise this guy until he is able to fly, and then release him? Three years ago when I tried to release Lucy all she did was look at me as if to say, “Are you crazy! I’m not going out there!” How can I avoid domesticating this pigeon while caring for him until he is ready to take care of himself? And if I can get him to leave, without parents to show him how to find food, and what dangers to avoid, will he on fact be able to survive at all? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Pidgey

You might try working out a system of keeping him where he can see the ones on the air conditioner like Little Red. You could keep him inside the glass (obviously) until he can actually fly and then let him start working his way outside. They do that in the real world. How small is he?

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*Sounds Good*

Pidgey:
He has most of his feathers, about 2/3's of his tail. From my experience with The Dinkster I would guess that he is 4 to 5 weeks old. He will not eat seed as yet. 

I will try your suggestion.


----------



## Pidgey

As difficult as it is, it's best to limit your contact so that he won't imprint so deeply. You want him to imprint to the flock. You also want them to teach him how to eat so you'd want to put seed out for them on the air conditioner and him inside so that "monkey see, monkey do".

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Good for you saving this new baby. The only advice I can offer is to keep away from him as much as possible. It is so hard though because they are so cute and all you (I) ever want to do is cuddle them. If you have ferals in your courtyard, take him out to see them and the area before he is able to fly. You could also put him out there in the shade in a cage some each day. I don't like to put them out in the yard unless they're in a cage after they learn to fly because you never know when something may spook them and off he goes. He needs to be able to eat really well. Also, we never release one if it is still squealing - and, some do even after they have learned to eat on their own.


----------



## rallow

*My Idea*

I have an idea of how to keep Newey from becoming part human. What I’m going to do is get a small cage and a piece of plywood. Then I’ll cut the plywood to the size of the window with a hole in it into which the cage will fit. If I then place this setup in the window over our air-conditioner and cover the back so that he cannot see into the house, Newey can live there and will be able to see other pigeons when they come to eat the seed I put out for them each day. Hopefully he will imitate them and learn to relate to them. I will still have to hold him to feed him until he learns to eat seed, but that cannot be helped.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## rallow

*Newey has adapted too quickly!*

I’ve built a box something like I described above, however when I put Newey in it he does nothing but squeak loudly and flop around to a point where I' afraid he'll injure himself. When I put him into the basket I've been using since I found him though, he calms down right a way and acts right at home.

Here is a link to a video of Newey. http://cbargains.com/np9.mpg I know that it is difficult to find adoptive parents for a baby pigeon, however I would much rather know that Newey in a good home than release him and just hope for the best. So if any members would like to have Newey they should please let me know. To make him easier to care for I’ll include a standard, medium sized bird cage, and a 5 pound bag of bird seed. I will also pay to have Newey shipped to his new home the best way possible. Yes I know, I started out trying to find a home for The Dinkster too, but ended up keeping him. Three birds in a one bedroom apartment is just too much though, so sadly Newey is going to have to go one way or another. If your interested in Newey please email me at: [email protected] Thank You


----------



## Pidgey

You've gone and done it again, haven'tcha'? You just can't help yourself...

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*Well if that ain't the pot calling the kettle......*

Pidgey,
Look whos talking!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, yeah, but I've got a two-story garage to support my habit!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

But for all the things I do, spoilin' 'em like that ain't one of 'em. Naw, you've got me beat sumpin' fierce in that regard.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Maybe turnabout is fair play? 

Pidgey shipped an egg to Rallow...now Rallow can ship a PIGEON to Pidgey...sounds fair to me. 

AND, Pidgey won't even have to hatch an egg! Already done! How much fairer could one be???

Shi
Just tryin' to be helpful


----------



## rallow

*Sounds right to me!*

Mr Squeaks has a point. Besides didn't Pidgey just say: "Well, yeah, but I've got a two-story garage to support my habit!" So what difference would one little bird make in such a big place?


----------



## Pidgey

One BADLY SPOILED bird might make a BIG difference. Think of all the cheese I'd have to start supplying...

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*A Strong Sense of Home*

A couple of weeks ago a Pigeon-Talk member wrote to me almost chastising me about how careful I should be about leaving windows opened because my birds might fly out and disappear. From my experience I truly do not think this is much of a concern. As an example, each morning for the last week I’ve taken our new pigeon “Newey” to our opened kitchen window, placed some seed outside on the air-conditioned and watched as he eats with the usual birds that come every day to enjoy the pecked over seed Lucy and The Dinkster leave in their dishes. (I give them fresh seed each day.) Each morning so far Newey has jumped out and eaten right along with the wild pigeons, then when the seed is gone, turned, flown back into the house and perched in one of his usual spots. So then, if I can’t even entice a bird I’ve had less than 2 weeks to rejoin the flock his parents probably came from, should I really worry about the two birds I’ve had for 3, and 1.5 years respectively, who never even venture near the opened window, flying out and becoming lost? This window has been opened in summer ever since we’ve lived here, so unless a hawk flies in and tries to steal one of my birds, I guess it will remain so. I would really like to know, is there any member who has "ever" lost a pet pigeon by having it leave through an opened window never to be seen again?


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, that has happened. It sort of happened to us with one bird but she eventually found her way to the place that we'd been taking her to for survival training with the local flock. If it hadn't been for that, she'd a'been lost for good. Others have experienced that, though. I'm not worried for Lucy and The Dinkster, though. Lucy's not going to do it on the one hand and The Dinkster... well, it'd be like a far more sinister version of "Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan".

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Newey is an adorable little thing! I think that he has Pidgey's name written all over him. If you listen very closely, I think he said that he eats Winnie Dogs for breakfast.


----------



## Pidgey

You're a lotta' help.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, our sweet Feather is back! Yay!


----------



## rallow

*Dinkster Manson ; Newey Released (for now)*

I like to think of The Dinkster as more of a Charlie Manson than a Jason Voorhees. For one thing he’s very loud, where Jason was totally silent. I’m also sure that if he got out he would dominate other pigeons with his personality, and get them to do all sorts of awful things!

Since I’ve not found a home for Newey, and since he’s flying and pecking very well now, I had no choice but to release him out our rear window over the fire escape this morning. I feel bad, but I thought it best to let him go before he becomes completely domesticated. Right now he’s sitting on a fire-escape above our window enjoying the view. I left the window opened though in case he becomes frightened and wants to return. If necessary I’ll put food and water out for him each day for as long as he comes to eat it. Hopefully he will return as one of a flock.


----------



## Pidgey

He'll want to be returning this evening and every evening thereafter for awhile. If he's a "he", he'll probably have to settle for wherever his eventual mate wants to live. If he's a "she", she'll try to bring her eventual mate back to your place to live and raise hundreds and hundreds of children.

Trust me on this, Kemo Sabe...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> He'll want to be returning this evening and every evening thereafter for awhile. If he's a "he", he'll probably have to settle for wherever his eventual mate wants to live. If he's a "she", she'll try to bring her eventual mate back to your place to live and raise hundreds and hundreds of children.
> 
> Trust me on this, Kemo Sabe...
> 
> Pidgey


You're a BIG help, Pidgey! 

Sure wish Rallow would have sent YOU Newey...then YOU could have us in stitches about his/her antics and how you solve the hundreds and hundreds without any "oops."  

I mean, geez, what are "trusty friends" for???? 

*SIGH*

Shi


----------



## rallow

*About Newey*

I put Newey out on the morning of the 5th. He hung around the fire escape all day, then that evening hopped in through the opened window. He slept in his basket in the living room that night. The next morning I let him out again and though he did not stay near the fire escape this time, three times when I stuck my head out for a good look, I found him sitting somewhere on a fire escape or window ledge in our courtyard. That night he did not return even though I called him at dusk several times and went down to where I originally found him to look for him. The next morning he returned for the food I put out for him, but did not come in though the window was again left opened for him. Last night was his 2nd night out though each morning so far he's come around for the seed and water I put out for him. I am glad I was able help Newey out, and that he’s now back in his original environment. I will keep feeding him as long as he returns to eat.

By the way, I accidentally scared The Dinkster while he was sitting on the window sill yesterday causing him to hop out onto the fire escape. He took one look around, then jumped back in less than two seconds flat! He is a year and 5 months old now and this was the first time he’s been outside.


----------



## Pidgey

Poor Dinkster. And you originally thought that The Dink was going to rule the world. Oh, well, ruling your world is probably a big enough job, huh?

Well, it's always a little bittersweet when they take off into the big wide world.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*In His Genes*

The Dinkster is part home-body pige, ....err...I mean homing pigeon, right Pidgey?

Newey came back again today looking starved! He ate the entire 3 scoops of seed I put out for him in about 10 minutes. I sat in the window and watch him to keep the big bullies from taking his food. He pays no attention to me while the others are of course afraid to approach while I'm there.

This morning, 7/10 I got a squirting water bottle and squirted the big pigeons when they tried to chase Newey and eat his food. It was funny because Newey just sat there as jets of water whizzed by him and nailed he antagonists scaring them off. I don’t like scaring them but if I don’t Newey won’t get anything to eat. After Newey finished I let them have whatever seed remained.


----------



## Pidgey

Good ole' Newey! Shortly, he'll be bumping off the other birds like Little Red started doing.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*He Does!*

Pidgey:
The Dinkster does rule his world! His world being a 750 sq ft apartment.


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Pidgey:
> The Dinkster does rule his world! His world being a 750 sq ft apartment.



Squeaks is laughing down his beak! He says to tell The Dinkster to count his blessings! Dink has ONLY TWO humans (piece of cake) and ONE ornery female of his own species (true, NOT necessarily a piece of cake!  ) to ride herd!

Squeaks says to try ONE human, as MATE, plus THREE 4-legged furry creatures with teeth and claws in a 860 sq. ft. apartment...

Of course Squeaks AND Dink ARE "brothers" under the skin...er...feathers!  

Squeaks sends GREETINGS and knows that The Dinkster will keep up the good work!  

Shi 
(only the typist _and_ ruled by "da beak" and 3 fur creatures!)


----------



## Pidgey

And with one wing amputated behind his back!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> And with one wing amputated behind his back!
> 
> Pidgey


Thanks, Pidgey...forgot about that!  

Yeah, and handicapped to boot!

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## rallow

*Newey Okay*

Newey pigeon, though released some weeks ago, remained our alumni, showing up like clockwork up each morning to eat seed we put out for him. He is not now fully trusting on me, but almost. If I reach out to move his dish, he backs up a bit, but never flies away. He is almost fully grown, and though he is not at the top in the pecking order of the pigeons who live on and around our building, neither is he near the bottom. He will fight any pigeon who tries to take his seed, though with some of the bigger ones, he retreats after just a few seconds of engagement. All in all I guess that things could not have turned out much better for Newey given the circumstances.


----------



## Pidgey

If he's survived this far then he's done well indeed! It's a hard life "out there" even if you're getting "supplemental income" from Big Brother.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> If he's survived this far then he's done well indeed! It's a hard life "out there" even if you're getting "supplemental income" from Big Brother.
> 
> Pidgey


I certainly agree!!

Thanks for the update! I am so glad to hear that Newey is doing well!! Made my day!!

Squeaks sends coo greetings to ALL

I send hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## rallow

*Pigeon's Progress*

Just to let those interested (if any) know, The Dinkster, Lucy Lui, and Newey are all fine. The Dinkster is just as mean, Lucy just as sweet, and Newey just as free and independent as always. Here’s wishing the same for all of your wonderful pets and feathered friends.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the good news update! Sounds like all is right with the world!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Squeaks and I are _always_ interested in your updates, Rallow!!

Dink is quite the pij and so is Lucy Liu! There antics/adventures never cease to amuse and entertain!

Newey sounds GREAT!

Squeaks sends GREETINGS TO ALL. He _was_ in mate mode, but is now back with his egg. The cats are delighted! 

Keep those updates comin'!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Pidgey

I'm glad to hear that all's well somewhere in the world.

Incidentally, The Dinkster's nephew, Morty, is every bit as nice as The Dinkster isn't, but spoiled every bit as bad.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

*?*

Pidgey: Got any pictures of Morty?


----------



## Pidgey

Here, I think:



Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, Pidgey, he sure is a pretty boy.


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Wow, Pidgey, he sure is a pretty boy.


I second that WOW, Maggie!

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL and HANDSOME PIJ, Pidgey...

I DO hope he is continuing to wake you up in the morning, whether you like it or not! A bird after my own heart!!    

Hugs, Coos and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Pidgey

Just for you, Rallow... took a friend up into the loft yesterday to meet the pigeons and eventually Morty flew up to his shoulder and rode around through the rest of the visit. He hunkered down most of that time while the friend skritched him. Yep, an extremely friendly pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## Marion Springer

*Rallow, when my pigeon Coo,*

made a nest and sat in it it was obvious that she wanted to raise chicks. 
That was not possible since she did not have a mate. I traveled 40 miles to obtain two fertile eggs for her.
Coo hatched the eggs and did a fine job as a single mother.
Since that time several years ago many feral pigeons have moved onto my place. I have given 8 eggs to Coo that I have found in the yard. These were eggs laid by the feral pigeons and Coo has hatched out and raised a chick from every egg. 
When the chicks would get to the age to be released, Coo didn't seem to mind letting them go so I would release them. 
Finally , she wanted one of the chicks she hatched to stay with her... That chick turned out to be a male and now he and Coo are setting on their own egg. The male pigeon made the nest and helps with sitting on the egg. 
Marion Springer


----------



## rallow

*Verry Nice!*

Marion Springer:
Very interesting story. My female pigeon loved sitting on the egg Pidgey sent us, however she just didn’t know what to do with The Dinkster after he hatched. 

Pidgey:
Morty sounds like a really nice guy. The Dinkster probably would have done the same thing as far as perching on a visitors shoulder. Only difference is that after a few seconds he would surly have tried to rip his ear off!


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> Pidgey:
> Morty sounds like a really nice guy. The Dinkster probably would have done the same thing as far as perching on a visitors shoulder. Only difference is that after a few seconds he would surly have tried to rip his ear off!


Well... how downright... UN-neighborly!

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

I thought that Pigiontalk.com members might enjoy hearing about some seemingly unusual behavior that my pet pigeon, Lucy Liu has been exhibiting lately.

First, I believe that I’ve previously linked those interested to this Youtube video of Lucy getting a good petting. http://youtube.com/watch?v=XVpmJSkt6O4

I have known for some time that Lucy, not having a mate has bonded with her owner instead, and that she believes that when I pet her as in this video, it is part of a mating ritual. Okay, so that’s fairly common in pet female birds, right? This however I do not think is at all common. The other night I was sitting in my favorite chair, watching TV, with Lucy sitting on my shoulder. Since I’d been watching something that had singing, I began to hum, then sang just a little. At hearing me sing, Lucy stood up on my shoulder, looked around, then hopped to my leg and squatted down into the position a female bird assumes when mating! Mind you I did not touch her, I just sang to her. To make sure this was not some fluky behavior, I tried it again on two subsequent nights, and she did the same thing. Has anyone ever seen or heard of anything like this before?


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hello Rallow,

My Dad told me a year or so ago that he heard somewhere that female pigeons determine the sexiness of a male pigeon by his calls, his roo-coos, more than by his appearance.

*Lucy Liu* must figure that is the best she will ever get out of you, so why wait around any longer?

When I rub the neck and head feathers of my male pigeon *Wieteke*, and those of some pigeons I rescue, they often act extremely put out with me, and peck savagely and twist my skin, and so on. Perhaps I am imposing myself on them, taking liberties as it were. After all, what sane pigeon wants to get intimate with a scruffy sixty-year-old human with a bad cough? 

I really like your YouTube video clips, Rallow. 

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Mmmm... can't really answer your question...at this time, Rallow. However, I do know that Squeaks knows my voice and even better, knows my LAUGH. There are times I will just start laughing my head off. Squeaks always responds with his own brand of "laughter!" Sooooo funny!

You must have accidently hit the romantic love song "notes" that Lucy Liu wants to hear!  So now you are a pigeon crooner...gonna do a video???  

Also enjoyed your other videos!

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, I ALWAYS love your updates and this was no exception.

I have never heard of singing initiating the mating stance but I do sing to any babies we get in - don't know why unless its because they're just little babies. I can't tell that it does anything "for" them though - course, I can't sing worth a lick anyhow.....


----------



## rallow

*No laughing please*

I will try to get video of Lucy's strange mating behavior if members promise not to laugh at my singing. Meantime here is a video of The Dinkster showing once again why I truly believe that just has to be the world’s meanest pigeon.



http://youtube.com/watch?v=QNP3RBMEG20


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> I will try to get video of Lucy's strange mating behavior if members promise not to laugh at my singing.


I, Pidgey, solemnly... <snort!> swear... not to... <snicker!> laugh...<giggle!> at your singing...<heave!> to Lucy, your pigeon,... <sharp, noisy expulsion; several rapid deep breaths> to induce her mating behavior.

<GUFFAW!>

<Complete Collapse>

Pi-hih-hih-hih-hih-hih-hih-dgey


----------



## mr squeaks

AWWWW, Pidgey....SHAME ON YOU!!

At least Rallow is brave enough to take a chance! Who knows, maybe you could LEARN something from his singing video to help with YOUR pijies...although come to think of it...gee, I don't know...

Mmmm, thinking and seeing you in my mind's eye singing is beginning to <snicker> - ah - <snort> make me <SMILE>...oh oh...too late...I'm now 

ROFLMAO....HAHAHAHAHA

OH NO!! <SNIFF SNIFF> AND THERE GOES *SQUEAKS* TOOOoooo


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, I promise I won't laugh either. That is a great video of the Dink plus a couple others I had never seen of him. You know, he is a remarkably handsome young guy.


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> Bob, I promise I won't laugh either.


YOU FIBBER!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Maybe, but Bob won't know.


----------



## rallow

*What?*

Actually I’ve been compared to Pavarotti. (For my weight, not my singing!)


----------



## rallow

*Thanks!*

I want to thank Pidgey and others who helped out her Lucy's recent illness. She back to her old sweet self now and very grateful I’m sure.


----------



## Pidgey

That's it? That's all you've got for your monthly report? C'mon, Rallow, we've learned to expect a lot more from you!

"Come and get your chEE-eeeeeeeeeese!"

"I'm sitting here with the world's most friendly pigeon... OUCH!"

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

The Dinkster made him do it!  

Glad to hear Lucy is raring to go, Rallow!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC

rallow said:


> I want to thank Pidgey and others who helped out her Lucy's recent illness. She back to her old sweet self now and very grateful I’m sure.



What!!!! Lucy Liu sick? Gee whiz Rallow, you know she and the Dink are family. Seriously, I am very, very glad she is better.


----------



## goulian

Hi Guys and Gals,

I just found and read this thread concerning Rallow and The Dinkster. I feel like I am reading the history of a famous pigeon. I have seen so many of Rallows Dinkster videos on YouTube that I feel like I know this bird personally. Great Job, Rallow, with both Lucy and Dinkster and thank you for the wonderful videos. 


Mike


----------



## Feather

goulian said:


> Hi Guys and Gals,
> 
> I just found and read this thread concerning Rallow and The Dinkster. I feel like I am reading the history of a famous pigeon.
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Actually Dinkster is a famous pigeon. With his computer skills, he is a top agent for the Super Powered Pigeons. This is one of my favorite treads as well. So glad to have you join us.


----------



## Pidgey

Feather said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Actually Dinkster is a famous pigeon. With his computer skills, he is a top agent for the Super Powered Pigeons. This is one of my favorite treads as well. So glad to have you join us.


"The" Dinkster, Feather.

Show some respect.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

No disrespect intended, I just didn't know how to spell that other word.


----------



## rallow

*Good people love pigeons!*

Pidgey: Lucy and The Dinkster have benefited greatly from things I’ve learned from you.

Feather: Thank you for your concern: Your empathy and compassion are always heartening. 

Lady Tarheal, and Mr Squeaks: Ditto’s as to Feather:

Goulian: The Dinkster is famous!….or is it infamous? So glad that you like our videos. When I told the Dinkster what you said he puffed up with pride!.....then he pecked me!


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> When I told the Dinkster what you said he puffed up with pride!.....then pecked me!


Now, THAT'S *The Dinkster *(please note the correct title, Feather) that we all know and love!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Now, THAT'S *The Dinkster *(please note the correct title, Feather) that we all know and love!
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah, THE Dinkster always DID have some "Pidgey" in him!  poor bird...not his fault tho...and it's quite a tribute TO THE Dinkster that he can overcome this "handicap!" 

Shi (who knows all about feisty pijies!) 
& Squeaks (who says:  )


----------



## rallow

*The Dinkster From Egg Till Now*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZmMn8Zs0r-k


----------



## Pidgey

Oh, we gotta' get this film to Cannes this year! I need to watch that again with popcorn...

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

rallow said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZmMn8Zs0r-k


Just incredible! That is a terrific video! Kudos to you and the Dinkster!

Terry


----------



## Feather

Rallow,

You have been holding out on us! This is just wonderful. Our Dink being hatched. The Little Super Pigeon! I gotta watch it again too--or three or four.

This was the perfect medicine for a very stressful day.


----------



## rallow

*Dinkster trying to take over?!*

For a while now I’ve suspected that The Dinkster is trying to take over what I’m sure he sees as my position of top bird in our little household. He sits in my chair, at my desk, and never misses a chance to mess with my computer by walking on the keyboard and watching the monitor to see what happens. The other day though he went to far! This is what I found when I walked into our bedroom.

http://cbargains.com/DW/DX.htm


----------



## Pidgey

And the look on his face!

"Whadduh' YOU lookin' at, Buddy!?!"

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

ROFL! Priceless!

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312

LOL!!   

Amazing video too! A real treat!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, The Dinkster knows a pretty face when he sees one! He is the cutest little fellow to me. I do love him.


----------



## rallow

*Good Old Pidge!*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FTT8OR1542s


----------



## Lovebirds

What a sweetheart. She's beautiful and you can tell she adores you.


----------



## Pirus

My dove has laid 4 eggs in the past 2 weeks, she will lay an egg, sit on it for a day then lose interest


----------



## Rooster2312

I enjoyed that Rallow! My hen Jax is exactly the same with me! It was like watching her on screen. She is a very special bird to me too  

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lucy Liu is looking great, as always. Thanks, Bob. I always get happy when I see an update about either Lucy or The Dink.


----------



## rallow

*More Crazy Dink!*

First, I must repeat that I have never staged any of the pictures or videos I take of my two pet pigeons. They do so many unusual things that really don’t have to. All I have to do is wait and one or the other is sure do something weird and/or entertaining sooner or later.

For over a year now one of The Dinkster’s favorite place in his house has been on top of an old pair of my wife’s slippers, behind the waste basket, in our bedroom. Being a very creative bird he always makes sure decorate this area before settling in with things like old lottery tickets, bank deposit slips, scraps of brightly colored paper, and most of all………….. http://cbargains.com/dinkloves.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds

The Dinkster is da man!!!...........that's TOO funny..........ask him if I can borrow a few $$'s till pay day.......


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, too cute. The Dinkster is a smart little pidgey. He sure has pretty markings.


----------



## Reti

Oh how funny. He sure knows what to collect

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

The Dinkster is ONE smart pij!!

He's saving for his RETIREMENT!! 

Shi


----------



## Feather

Bless that bird. I get the biggest kick out of that little stinker. That is just so The Dinkster.


----------



## Pidgey

First he takes your woman away and now you're letting him get your cash as well? C'mon, Rallow, you gotta' start showing a little backbone, here, before you're out on the street with nothing!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Hide your car keys!


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Hide your car keys!


AND, the HOUSE keys!! 

Shi


----------



## rallow

*The hardest thing I have ever had to do!*

As much as I love my pigeons Lucy (Pidge) and The Dinkster I am afraid that we are no longer going to be able to keep them, because of my wife’s heart condition, and my diabetes. These are two really great birds! They are strictly pets and will not do well in a coop. They are 2 individuals, not a mated pair. I have a large cage for each of them, and want to see them go to someone who will keep them as pets. If anyone would like a really loving hen, or a nasty little male, both with loads of personality, please let me know. I will deliver them within almost reasonable distance. [email protected]


----------



## Charis

I sent a message to the perfect person. Let's see what happens.
I'm so sorry you must place the birds. I know how much you love them.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, this breaks my heart for both you and your wife. If ever pigeons were loved, Lucy Liu and the Dink were. I know it will be especially hard for you to give up Lucy. I'm sorry too that you and your wife are ill and will send prayers for you both.

I hope the perfect adoption can take place.


----------



## pigeonmama

I hope whoever get's Rallow's kids is within traveling distance, so Rallow can visit. Rallow, I am so sorry you can't keep these neat little kids, It's obvious you love them very much. What a difficult decision you have made. 
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley

Bob,

I'm so sorry to learn of the health problems that you and your wife have. I'll bet we can find the perfect place for your beloved pigeons with a member here on Pigeon-Talk. My heart goes out to you for the need to give them up, but bless you for knowing that you need to do the best thing for the birds. I will be keeping you and your wife in my thoughts and prayers.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings

Jay3 said:


> Raising a baby pigeon isn't difficult. I just raised 6 ferral babies. Exhausting! It would have been easier with the help of a hen. One would be no problem after 6. But I can assure you, it can be done.


jay3, he has already done it, and if you scroll up, he needs to find a home for his beloved birds...


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> jay3, he has already done it, and if you scroll up, he needs to find a home for his beloved birds...


DUH! Thank you. Guess I need to learn how to follow these things better. I should have.


----------



## Dezirrae

I think I've watched nearly every video you have posted of Lucy and the Dinkster -- not only are the pijis just adorable but your commentary is the best! Made me laugh so many times Dave kept asking me "what are you laughing at now?" LOL  The best was the Dinkster's from egg to now video though - I've never seen a baby bird hatch - just amazing to see "live"... I'm so glad you filmed that event.

And with advanced apologies to Pidge (well sort a / kind a anyway  ) it does seem like the Dinkster is a chip off the ol' grandpa's shoulder. LOL

You certainly have a way with words - making me laugh, smile, and nod my head understandingly through this whole thread (which by the way should be made into one of those books that Karen got for her Anniversary recently - Bob - check out this web site... http://www.blurb.com/learn_more/)

Unfortunately all the picture links (cbargains.com) are no longer available  Looks like the domain was shut down or something? Do you happen to have the pictures posted anywhere else?

I am just so saddened to read about the health issues you and your wife are having. I'll certainly be including you both in my daily prayers. And how heartbraking it must be to find a new home for Lucy and the Dinkster  It sure sounds like these two bring you such joy - I know the decision to find a new home wasn't/isn't easy so I'm sure you've considered all options - if only you could keep them with you.


----------



## rallow

*They changed the IP on me. First time in 3 years.*

I think that the cbargains.com links are working again.


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, am so sorry to hear that you have to give up The Dinkster and Lucy! I have really enjoyed their antics!

Have you found a home for them yet? I know how difficult that is to do!

With Love, Hugs and Healing Thoughts

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae

Thanks Bob  Of course I had to go back and check out all the pictures too (videos still just crack me up ). You really have some wonderful pictures of the Dinkster & Lucy.

P.S. I sent you an email also - just wanted to make sure you got it. If not, I'll resend.


----------



## rallow

*Always Loved and Never, Never Forgotten*

“Pidge” The Pigeon, also know as “Lucy Liu” passed away this morning at 6:55 am, just 2 hours before I was to take her to the vet. She had been acting listless for the past 2 days and I thought that the intestinal infection she had a year or so ago might be flaring up again. She was 4 years and 3 months old. I blam myself since if I had taken her to the vet just one day sooner sooner she might still be here. 

Some people say that animals do not have souls. Anyone who ever looked into Pidge’s eyes however, would know that this could not be true. I pray that God will rest her beautiful soul and that I will see her again some day. Of all the dogs, cats, birds, and a ferret that I’ve had, she was the best pet, and the best friend of them all. I will remember her always and miss her every day of my life.

Pidge The Pigeon, April 25th 2004, August 1, 2008


----------



## Skyeking

I am so truly sorry to hear the news. 

I cannot imagine the sorrow you are feeling over the loss of your beloved pet.

I know we will see our pets again...someday, and you have to know she is not suffering anymore and is in peace now.

Sending my thoughts and condolensces to you and asking God to bless and comfort you in your time of need.


----------



## Dezirrae

Oh Bob - words cannot adequetly express how sorry I am 

My heart just aches for you and your wife - I know Lucy meant the world to you. I know she was - and will continue to be - loved and cherished forever. Sending comforting thoughts to you and your wife - rest peacefully Lucy.


----------



## Lovebirds

OH what horrible news.......I'm so very sorry. Of course we all know how much you loved Lucy. No pigeon in the world was more lucky than she. She's flying free now and you'll see her again some day.


----------



## Pidgey

This hits very hard. I'm so sorry for both your and your wife, Bob. Pidge was as sweet and as smart as a pigeon can be.

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

God could have made a better pigeon, pet and friend.......but he didn't


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bob, my heart sank when I read your post. Pidge, AKA Lucy Liu was one of "our forum pigeons", well known and loved though I never saw her in person but learned to care for her through your wonderful posts and videos about her. 

There is no doubt in my mind that this little girl had a wonderful life with you and your wife and The Dinkster. 

We will all miss her but I know nothing can compare to the pain you're experiencing now. God bless you and your wife for the love and care you gave her during her long time with you.


----------



## little bird

Bob, I'm so sorry for you & your wife's loss. It is less important how long they live than with how well they live and truly Lucy Liu enjoyed the very best possible life while in your care.


----------



## rallow

*Thank You*

You are all such wonderfully kind people. Thank you all so much for your sentiments.


----------



## Charis

Bob, I am so very sorry. My heart aches for you. 
I know you can't see her, but I believe she's with you still.
I'll be remembering you and your wife in my prayers. 
I hope you continue to check in and let us know how you are doing because so many people here care and want to comfort you.


----------



## pigeonmama

How sad. Your pidge is still with you, you just can't see her.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley

Oh, Bob! I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your beloved pigeon .. words are inadequate. You and your wife have my most heartfelt sympathy.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Death of Pidge / Lucy Liu*

Bob,

I was shocked when I read about this. My condolences. I know you will both miss her. (Also, the Dinkster will miss her).

I am so glad you have kept everything in one thread, since I have subscribed to the thread and always receive an email when a new post arrives.

I rescued our Pidgiepoo (along with Chocolate) on April 30, 2004. I at first thought they were about ten days old, so nominally placed their birthday or hatch day on April 20, our wedding anniversary. Later I figured they were much younger, maybe three to five days old. So they would have shared the same beginning date as Pidge/Lucy Liu.

Lucy perceived you as her mate, and I am curious if that had something to do with the Dinkster's behavior with you. I am wondering if he saw you as a successful competitor, and what his behavior will be now, since he is now the sole ruler of your household.

My best regards, and condolences, to your wife. Hoping to see some photos of Newie. Was planning to respond to your e-mail, but wife keeping me very busy.

Larry


----------



## rallow

Again thank you all for your condolences. You are the kindest and most empathetic of people.

Though we live in an apartment and have no backyard, I’ve made arrangements with my wife’s niece to bury Pidge in her yard. I will order a pet grave marker for her online. This will mean that every time we visit her niece, we can visit Pidge.

Though I am not a person religious something happened yesterday that gave me some comfort. My wife and I had to drive to Manhattan in the afternoon, and of course the death of our precious Pidge was all we could talk about on the way. On reaching the Sunnyside area of Queens, a van pulled in front of us with a Muriel of Christ on it's back window. I was paying attention to my driving and didn't look at it very closely at this time. Later, after we'd crossed the Queensborough bridge, it pulled in front of us again and stopped at a traffic light. Looking at the painting more closely this time I saw that Christ was holding a dove/pigeon. I have seen Christ pictured with a dove or doves before. I just thought it odd how this van seem to be presenting itself to us the way it did at this particular time.

My wife said that Pidge was one angel who God did not have to give wings.

As to Larry’s question. For some reason the Dinkster seemed friendlier than usual yesterday. He came and sat close, but not too close to me a couple of times, and just looked at me. Usually he approaches me only when he wants to bite me!


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, was quite shocked to hear about Lucy Liu, Bob! I am so sorry!

I am not surprised at Dinkster's actions, tho. There have been many stories of pets "knowing" when their owners needed "help" in the form of "comfort."

My sincere condolences!

With Love and Hugs at this sad time...

Shi


----------



## rallow

In loving memory of our Pidge (AKA Lucy Liu). 4-25-20004 to 8-1-2008 Great bird, wonderful pet, best friend.


----------



## rallow

*Beeka*

Two weeks ago when my wife and I were going into a coffee shop on Queens Blvd, about 7 blocks from our apartment, we saw a half grown pigeon sitting on a bench near the door that appeared to be in distress. On leaving the place we could not of course help but to stop to take a better look at the bird. We both talked to it a little, and it did not seem frightened of us, perhaps because it was so weak that it no longer cared whether it lived or died. Strangely when I held my hand out to it, it jumped onto it. (I have heard before of pigeons in distress giving themselves up to humans as a last resort, sort of as if they're saying, "Okay, now either help me or kill me.") Anyway we took it home and put it in the cage where our beloved Pidge spent many happy years. On closer inspection I could see that this bird has a deformed beak, an anomaly which I was later told is called "Scissor Beak" (see in photo.) A day later we took the bird who we have named “Beeka” to a free animal clinic in Manhattan (Animal General). At the clinic they told us that except for her beak, Beeka is a very healthy female, just a few months old. However they also said that because of this deformity she would probably starve to death if we release her, simply because she's unable to compete with other pigeons for food, which was probably the problem she was having when we found her. 

So far Beeka has adapted really well to living with us. When she first arrived if I put my hand in her cage, she would cower at its rear. Now when a hand enters her cage, she growls and pecks at it as if defending her home, which I think is a good sign. Also if I, my wife, or The Dinkster, (our pet male pigeon) talks to her, she will always talk back by cooing and nodding her head. Today after being out for about two hours she returned to her cage to eat on her own for the first time. So far having a scissor beak doesn't seem to be a problem for this bird, at least in captivity, who apart from that, is an extremely beautiful specimen of her species with clear dark, intelligent eyes, and bright colorful plumage. I guess that since there is a huge empty space in our hearts after losing our most precious Pidge, as well as a place in our home, that we will keep Beeka and try to do our best for her. Please click on the link below for a picture of Beeka.

By the way, Animal General and The Wild Bird Fund, do wonderful work. My wife and I give them a small donation each month in memory of our Pidge. We do so because unlike a some such places, they treat pigeons in need of help with the same kindness they would any other bird or animal. If anyone would like to help them with a contribution, below is a link to their joint website. 

Beeka Photo: http://cbargains.com/beeka14.jpg

Animal General/The Wild Bird Fund: http://www.wildbirdfund.com


----------



## Pidgey

Missed this post but have been discussing the case with Rallow through emails.

In the process, Rallow told me a story about The Dinkster that's absolutely... y'all just need to bug him to tell you!

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds

Pidgey said:


> Missed this post but have been discussing the case with Rallow through emails.
> 
> In the process, Rallow told me a story about The Dinkster that's absolutely... y'all just need to bug him to tell you!
> 
> Pidgey


I guess everyone must have missed this post. I know I sure did. Someone who knows him will have to bug him for the story you mentioned. 

And...Rallow, Beeka is a pretty little thing. I'm glad you took her home and are caring for her.


----------



## rallow

Okay, here's that funny story about The Dinkster which happened a few days ago. Early this week some money, $27 to be exact (a $20 a $5 and 2, $1) I had put on our dresser suddenly vanished. My wife and I knew that The Dinkster had taken it, but could not find where he'd hidden it. We look in all his hiding places including under the bed, but found nothing. Because we store a lot of junk under the bed, I decided to remove the mattress and box spring from the frame in order to have a better look. What we found was a hole in the dust cover of the box spring The Dinkster must have made giving him access to the inside of the of it, where he's been hoarding everything from old lottery tickets to bank deposit receipts, to a lot more cash than the $27 we were looking for. In total we found $59, mostly in singles. The fact that most of it was in singles was I guess why we never missed it. Seems The Dinkster only got caught because he got greedy and stole a $20! 

Little Beeka is getting better every day.


----------



## Charis

*What a Character!*

So...you have unknowingly been making deposits into the Bank of Dinkster! ...$27.-$59. is pretty good interest, I'd say.
Cute, cute story.


----------



## Pidgey

You didn't... confiscate all that cash, didja'?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

I been a'thinkin'... I can't count the number of articles that I've read lately about the possibility of banks crashing so "it's time to start stuffing money under the mattress!"

Maybe... just maybe... The Dinkster's one whole **** of a lot smarter than we're giving him credit for being... 

Put the money back, Rallow.

Now.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest

it seems the dinkster knows that stuffing the bed is much safer than putting it into the stock market these days , way ahead of his time that bird of yours lol  should call him a the banker bird hehe hes got a rainy day fund for sure lol


----------



## TAWhatley

What a great story! The Dinkster is definitely one of a kind! Beeka is a lovely girl and a very lucky one to have found her way into the home and hearts of Dink's humans (note .. the humans belong to the Dinkster .. not the other way around .. just want to be sure everyone has this straight! )

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv

Rallow,
I am fairly new to the forum and I have just caught up on this thread..... At one point in tears. How Lovely you are....... It is most amazing to hear the emotion in your writtings.. I love that you feel about your pigeons like we do! Ours is a little spoiled too... can't help it they are just so darn sweet.... I am so happy that you have found the little Bekka.... Who knows maybe The Dinkster was staching for his honeymoon ..... ahhh....LOL

And Let me know when you are ready for OPEN enrollment... I'm sending Willow your way for the; STASH The Cash 101 class!  

Your an Inspiration and I just wanted to say so.... It is an honor that someone like you has served our country and for that I thank you too! God Bless you!


----------



## RodSD

That Dinkster is one interesting character. He doesn't work at Wall Street, is he? That bird is definitely saving some cash.


----------



## Jay3

Oh, how cute is that? What a smart bird the Dinkster is. He too must be worried about the economy, and the price of pigeon feed going up. That is just tooooooooo funny! Your little girl is a pretty one too. And she is indeed lucky to have been found by you, which I think is no coincidence. I think the good Lord puts in the paths of those that He knows will care for them, His special little angels who need care. It was no coincidence that Beeka was on that bench at the moment, when you passed by. Bless you for being the kind of people you are.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Great to hear about Dinskter and Beeka, Rallow!

I think it would be nice if you kept us folks at PT informed of any other prescient Dinkster "opinions." Like if he starts hoarding food, or urging you to move to Patagonia (because New York's in danger), or whatever. Or if he chooses a particular section of the financial pages to make his "deposits" on. Ha.

I missed the posts following LucyLiu's passing, even though I was subscribed to the thread so that I would receive an email referring to every new post made. Something to do with the server, probably.

The feral female pigeon *Splitbeak* I helped, was able to eat, but with difficulty. Couldn't keep up with the others when food was not plentiful. I had to sneak a jar of seeds for her to feed from, daily, in 2005, from August until I last saw her on December 16th, 2005. 

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

YIKES, I, too, missed the new post about *Beeka*! BUT, better late than never!

Yes, indeed, I DO believe that Lucy Liu had a wing in "bringing" Beeka to you! She is an adorable Checker! PLEASE keep us updated if she and the Dinkster decide to get together! OH, the stories...

Of course, we all know by now that the Dinkster is quite the character! Now, we also know that he is a VERY smart pij who believes is stashing for a rainy or even sunny, day!! WHAT A RIOT!

PLEASE DO keep us updated...I know we will all be watching!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi with Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Dezirrae

Rallow - Beeka is ADORABLE! I'm soooo happy for her (and for you, your wife, and the Dinkster) that she found her way into your home and hearts. What a lucky little lady. 

The Dinkster is just TOO funny!! He must be saving the engagement ring 

Please continue to keep us posted on Beeka's progress and the buding relationship


----------



## rallow

After another $10 disappeared, we have begun leaving out Monopoly money, with which The Dinkster seems just as happy as he was with the real thing.


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> After another $10 disappeared, we have begun leaving out Monopoly money, with which The Dinkster seems just as happy as he was with the real thing.


Just don't tell him that it's fake money and we promise we won't say one word.


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> After another $10 disappeared, we have begun leaving out Monopoly money, with which The Dinkster seems just as happy as he was with the real thing.


If things keep going like they are, they'll be worth about the same amount.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae

Don't let him read PT either - I'm sure the Dinkster is smart enough to read


----------



## Maggie-NC

You can't rule out that Pidgey didn't "doctor" the Dinkster's egg to make him inclined to do this. LOL, what a pigeon!


----------



## rallow

Though of course The Dinkster is not smart enough to read, (I least I don't think that he can.) He now understands about a half dozen words and phrases. Once, about a year ago I sat with my late friend Pidge, (Lucy Liu) and determined that she understood and in some way reacted to, 21 things that I would say to her. I do not think that I will ever again see a pigeon nearly as naturally intelligent nor as just plain wonderful as she was. I believe that only people who keep pigeons as true pets rather than in coops, ever get to see the high degree of intelligent that these birds possess. It could be I guess that when they relate to and learn from humans, rather than to other pigeons, they just appear to us to be smarter.


----------



## rallow

Beeka continues to amaze me at how well she is adapting to living with us. She seems to be watching both her human friends and The Dinkster for hints on how she should behave. She’s learned from The Dinkster to sleep on our shoes and will go and sit in one of my slippers just a few minutes after I let her out of her cage each evening. She will always reach out to my wife and myself when we are near her cage by cooing and nodding her head. She is very cute when she does this because she is so small and fragile that everything she does comes out soft, as if muted. Her scissor beak is a problem though. For now I must take her to Animal General, the free animal hospital on the west side of Manhattan every two weeks to have it trimmed. This is not that difficult as long as I go and leave at the right time, before NYC traffic gets too heavy.


----------



## Jay3

You mean they actually have a free animal hospital in New York? That's nice. And the fact that they see pigeons is great. Good luck with that little one. Sounds adorable.


----------



## rallow

Jay3,
It’s actually The Wild Bird Fund, which operates within Animal General that provides free care for pigeons. Here is a link to their website. http://www.wildbirdfund.com


----------



## Jay3

rallow said:


> Jay3,
> It’s actually The Wild Bird Fund, which operates within Animal General that provides free care for pigeons. Here is a link to their website. http://www.wildbirdfund.com


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hey Rallow,

Howdy!

When I watch others speaking foreign languages, I may not know the words, but I can follow much of what they are talking about by their body language, emotions, tone of voice, and such. Usually don't need to know or am not interested in what they are actually saying, so don't really listen, and find it easy to concentrate on other things. My pigeons knew when my wife and I disagreed, were hungry, tired, sleepy, ready to go out. 

When my wife is at the sewing machine, I'm not really involved in what she's doing. Once in a while I check _the state of my stomach_ as to whether I am hungry or not, and is she going to cook or not. 

Once read a a book review in _Time_ magazine on a dog expert. He said the main thing that concerns a dog is what other dogs think of him (the point being: sorry, you dog owners. You are _not_ the main thing in your dog's life!). 

If you (his step-dad?) were so important to The Dinkster, why would he be stealing your money? He was planning for a down payment on his own pad, to share with the right, ahem, mate. LOL.

Larry


----------



## rallow

Beeks's Progress

If Beeka is not in her cage, this is where you'll find her.
http://cbargains.com/wbl.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> Beeks's Progress
> 
> If Beeka is not in her cage, this is where you'll find her.
> http://cbargains.com/wbl.jpg


HA! HA! That is adorable!! She looks all snuggly.........


----------



## Skyeking

That must be the PERFECT resting place for her...and she finds comfort and security there, how sweet.

.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Adorable picture. Beeka is so pretty too. Our pet pigeon Vinnie loves shoes too - can't stay away from them. Hope the Dinkster is doing well.


----------



## BirdDogg10

That's funny!

Caption for picture:

"What'd I do?"


----------



## rallow

The Dinkster is well. Though Beeka is very interested in him, mostly because he's the only pigeon around I guess, the only attention he pays to her is to chase her when she ventures into the places he regards as his, and his alone.

I don't know how Beeks stands the smell in my slipper!


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> I don't know how Beeks stands the smell in my slipper!



I wondered about that but didn't how to nicely ask you if you have stinky feet!! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lovebirds said:


> I wondered about that but didn't how to nicely ask you if you have stinky feet!! LOL



LOL, Renee, if Beeka is like Vinnie, the slippers probably smell like perfume to her!


----------



## Dezirrae

That is just toooooo funny Rallow  Better get in the habit of looking before you stick your foot into them now. Heheheeee....

I bet The Dinkster is just playin hard to get


----------



## rallow

Something happened with our Beeka today that was both interesting and heart wrenching. While I was giving The Dinkster his daily treat of dried out white American cheese, I noticed that Beeka was watching. So that she would not feel left out I broke of a few more pieces and placed them near her. She tried to peck them up, however each strike she made at it missed the target piece of cheese a half inch or so to the right. I tried bunching the pieces together to make the target bigger, but she still missed to the right. This I think is not the result of poor eyesight, but rather of her lopsided beak, which I believe gives her an off center prospective on things close to her. Watching little Beeka want this treat so badly, and being unable to get a hold of it was pitiful. Ultimately I put the half dozen or so pieces in her food dish where she was eventually able to grab on to them.


----------



## Jay3

Oh............................that is sad. Well, at least you were able to find a way to get them to her. Do you think that maybe a small dish that she could reach into, sort of like her food dish that she was able to get it out of? That one dish could be used for her treats. She would get used to that. And it would make it easier for her to pick it up. Just an idea.


----------



## TAWhatley

Bless little Beeka! I agree with Jay3 about a special container for treats that Beeka can easily manage. What about filing down the tips of the upper and lower beak a bit so that the offset isn't so significant? 

Terry


----------



## Jay3

TAWhatley said:


> Bless little Beeka! I agree with Jay3 about a special container for treats that Beeka can easily manage. What about filing down the tips of the upper and lower beak a bit so that the offset isn't so significant?
> 
> Terry


Ya know, filing down the tips of the beak that way just might work.


----------



## LUCKYT

Cheese? In my opinion you are asking for problems with feeding them that. JMHO. Dave


----------



## rallow

Thank you guys for your suggestions. Right now I take Beeka to The Wild Bird Fund in Animal General Hospital on Columbus Ave in Manhattan, at least once a month to have her beak filed down. I do not feel that I’m competent enough to do this myself. The first time I took her there they told me to always keep an inch or so of food in her dish so that she could eat more easily. I’ve found that she can get her treats if I put them in her dish, on top of the seed. 

One of the unusual things I’ve found about pigeons is that they all seem to have different preferences in food if given a choice. There are four bonded couples we feed almost every day at our window, and no two of them seem to like the same things. We bought a bag of corn the other day, and though three of the eight are wild about it, the other 5 won’t touch it. More of them, though not all, like the small black sunflower seeds I order online. Newey, the white female I recued in the spring of 07 and then released however, will not touch them, and instead likes picking through the small seeds. My Pidge liked one brand of dove mix, and would eat nothing else unless she was really hungry. I’ve also found it strange that only these eight birds show up for a handout each day. No new ones at all in well over a year. I see only these eight in our courtyard, though I do see others just outside of it. Could it be that these who we’ve dubbed “The Crazy Eight” drive away all prospective competition?


----------



## Skyeking

Pigeons have different likes and dislikes on what goes on there palet just like humans, as well as each having unique personalities.  Sometimes there preferrences also have to do with what they have eaten in their past. If they have never had corn they may not see it as food, and may just need to develop a taste for it, like they do with peanuts. Also, they may crave certain seeds to meet their nutritional needs.

I have two pigeons that I have to clip their top beaks once in awhile. We use baby nail clippers and start on the end and work our way up to where exactly it should be to meet the bottom beak. You kind of get an idea of where the bottom and top beak should meet by looking at it from the side.


----------



## rallow

Beeka’s beak is a special problem because not only does the top hook downward, but the bottom is split as well. I would not want to chance splitting the lower part of her beak further by messing with it. Since except for the small donation I give each time I got to Animal General/The Wild Bird Fund, the treatment is free, (I donated before I had to take Beeka there.) I’ll leave the trimming to someone with experience. 

You’re so right about how the personalities of pigeons vary. I have not yet met to who behave the same.


----------



## Jay3

You're right. They are all totally different, just like us. And they have different tastes, just like us. That's what makes them so much fun. Getting to know each individual, and meeting him/her on their own individual terms. Treesa is right in the fact that they may just never have had a particular food, and so don't recognize it as such. It was like that when I started feeding peanuts to mine. Some would try them right away, while others hung back as if to say, "Now what is she trying to make us eat?" Eventually, probably because they see the others very excited about getting their ration of peanuts, they must have figured they were missing somethin' good, and they will try them. Once they do, they are usually hooked. That's how I get close to my rescues. I watch closely, and try to figure out what it is that they particularly like, then I approach them with an offer of their favorite thing. Eventually they come around. It is sooooo much easier when they realize the wonderfulness of peanuts. LOL. Then I just have to carry a jar with the one ingredient! It's magic!


----------



## rallow

*Dinkster Makes a Nest....Sort of.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oiow_yqhtUI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Skyeking

Dinkster is adorable....and grown into a handsome fellow.

I wonder what he is going to find next to put in his nest?


----------



## Lovebirds

He's such a character..........LOL
Those slippers are as big as HE is...........


----------



## Jay3

rallow said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oiow_yqhtUI&feature=channel_page


That was funny! He's really a beautiful bird. Thanks for sharing the video rallow.


----------



## mr squeaks

Dinkster is quite the character and one handsome pij!! I will assume that he doesn't like a basket to put his nest building materials in? 

Squeaks get shredded paper. I put a handful by his basket and within a few mintues they are all under him with his egg. When I have to bring his nest out to the living room to let Dom/Gimie and Woe have some time out in the bedroom, he gets upset and scatters his papers all over the floor!

And, speaking of building nests...you are correct. Pigeons are not known for their nest building skills. However, did you ever read my thread about the ASU pigeon I named Peter Pied Piper? He was the Frank Lloyd Wright of the pigeon world and built a nest over a foot high! Even Cornell's Lab of Ornithology was amazed! He had only one egg hatch and had to raise the squab on his own after losing his mate. When he brought back a new mate and they tried to force the squab out, he/she wouldn't go! So, they built another slightly smaller nest two windows away! There is a picture posted too. 

Build on, Dinkster! You da bird!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe

The thread showing the nest is called "Nest Extradinaire." Sorry, not sure how to post the link here...


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Dinkster is quite the character and one handsome pij!! I will assume that he doesn't like a basket to put his nest building materials in?
> 
> Squeaks get shredded paper. I put a handful by his basket and within a few mintues they are all under him with his egg. When I have to bring his nest out to the living room to let Dom/Gimie and Woe have some time out in the bedroom, he gets upset and scatters his papers all over the floor!
> 
> And, speaking of building nests...you are correct. Pigeons are not known for their nest building skills. However, did you ever read my thread about the ASU pigeon I named Peter Pied Piper? He was the Frank Lloyd Wright of the pigeon world and built a nest over a foot high! Even Cornell's Lab of Ornithology was amazed! He had only one egg hatch and had to raise the squab on his own after losing his mate. When he brought back a new mate and they tried to force the squab out, he/she wouldn't go! So, they built another slightly smaller nest two windows away! There is a picture posted too.
> 
> Build on, Dinkster! You da bird!!
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe
> 
> The thread showing the nest is called "Nest Extradinaire." Sorry, not sure how to post the link here...



Here's the link. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17427


----------



## Charis

LOL...Dinkster is definitely a creative Pigeon that can think outside of the box!


----------



## mr squeaks

THANK YOU SO MUCH, RENEE!! 

Darn! Don't see the picture! Wonder where it went??

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## rallow

I put The Dinkster’s shoes and papers into a basket, now he gets in and sits on them. He's assumed a posture that's new for him, one like Pidge's when she sat on her eggs. When he’s in the basket Beeka likes to sit and watch him. Today Beeka rejected the advances of “Lefty” one of the "Awful 8" the local pigeons we sometimes feed at our window. (Oddly these same eight, and no others have come for a handout almost every day for the last 2 years.) Lefty saw Beeka in the house, jumped in and danced for her. She responded by flying away. I am beginning to suspect that even though The Dinkster pays her no mind, she thinks that he’s her mate. Probably because she sees so much of him each day.

I love to make videos of my birds. Here is the latest one of The Dinkster and Beeka. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THl1YWqA8ag&feature=channel_page


----------



## rallow

Human abuses pigeon.....or visa-versa maybe?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb1rXRKs7e0&feature=channel_page

Also, Beeka laid 2 eggs this week, so I guess she's comfortable with us. 
They were large eggs, maybe 15 or 20% larger than my Pidge's eggs.
She did not seem to have trouble laying them though.


----------



## mr squeaks

Many thanks for the updates on Beeka and the Dinkster!!

Actually, looks like Dink is just doing a little playing around with your fingers and hand. He luuuves you!!

My WoeBeGone is quite vicious attacking my hands but that's because I'm in his territory (as in, clean his home) and he takes NO prisoners - strictly attack and kill/defeat! His mate, Gimie, is a live and let live pij and much calmer.

ALL the best to Beeka and her eggs. Are you going to candle to see if they are fertile? So far, Gimie's have not been fertile, but that could be due to her bad leg.

They sure have their own personalities, don't they?!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Maggie-NC

That was a really cute video of the Dinkster. He is just acting that way because our Pidgey is his grandpa. 

I'm glad Beeka had no trouble laying her eggs.


----------



## rallow

An odd thing happened this morning with The Dinkster and Beeka which shows the power of imprinting. As I sat at my computer I watched as The Dinkster did a mating dance for Beeka, who responded positively by squatting down receptively. The Dinkster however, who is such a horn-dog, with his constant humping of the feet or hands of myself and my wife, just took a look at her, then turned and walked away! I’ve suspected for a long time that The Dink does not know that he’s a pigeon. I guess this pretty much proves it.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Rallow, 

When I rescued female feral *Osk-gurr*, with the paralyzed right wing, my male rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised *Wieteke*, who had several chicks by his former mate *Mamieke*, was indignant about her being in his nesting territory, and let Osk-gurr know it.

After the non-flying Osk-gurr had healed a bit and Wieteke had gotten used to her, she aggressively pursued him by trying to "kiss" with him, which he found hard to avoid. After they "kissed" several times, she hunched down and they mated. They had one offspring, *Wie-Osk*. Osk-gur and Wie-Osk went to a re-habber later, and Wieteke stayed with his territory until last summer. I think sticking their beaks under their wings and then kissing stimulates some hormones, and this transferral of hormones leads to mating. My speculation. Others here probably know more facts on this. 

She's still in his territory, and may be simply acting submissive, as a prelude to catching him.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Ahhhh, love is in the air!

Bet 'cha Beeka "catches" the Dinkster...sooner or later! Then....watch out...here come da eggs!

Squeaks isn't at all interested in Gimie, which is just as well because she has TWO males after her, but she really prefers her exotic Woe!

Looking forward to updates...I'm hoping Pidgey will make a stop by and give his comments...never know what HE will say! Would _not_ surprise me if he encourages Dinkster to stay a "bachelor!"  Mmmmm, then...on the OTHER hand... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## rallow

Beeka already laid 2 eggs, which I guess are the results of us petting her. Can't help it really because she looks so cute sitting in my slipper under a chair in the bedroom clucking as if asking to be petted. She's afraid of being touched most times, but not when she sitting there in my slipper, which forms a perfect nest for her, and is where she laid her eggs.

The Dinkster doesn't seem to resent Beeka being in the house in general, though he does chase her away when she ventures into his special places.


----------



## rallow

Video that shows Beeka's problem, and explains how we overcame it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QgLJ4aYBao&feature=channel_page


----------



## TAWhatley

rallow said:


> Video that shows Beeka's problem, and explains how we overcome it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QgLJ4aYBao&feature=channel_page


Beeka is lovely! Thank you for loving her as you do and for sharing the video with us!

Terry


----------



## Jay3

rallow said:


> Video that shows Beeka's problem, and explains how we overcome it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QgLJ4aYBao&feature=channel_page


rallow, my husband and I just love your videos. Your pijjies are adorable. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## rallow

I am just so glad that I found a forum of people who like myself, appreciate the fine character and attributes that pigeons have. Thanks to you all.


----------



## Skyeking

rallow said:


> I am just so glad that I found a forum of people who like myself, appreciate the fine character and attributes that pigeons have. Thanks to you all.


Hi rallow,

We are GLAD  you found us! Bless you for sharing your wonderful birds' antics with us!


----------



## rallow

So what now?
So far since we found Beeka in early January she has laid 10 eggs. What I do with them is to keep them for 3 weeks, and then break them just to assure myself that they are truly infertile. Since she’s not all that interested in sitting on them, I’ve been keeping them on a heating pad set on low, with insulation that I adjust in order to keep them at the right temperature, which I measure with an oral thermometer. Though the first 8 eggs were infertile, when I candled the last 2 today, I found that they appear to contain embryos. This presents me with a question, and a problems. 

The question is, who could be the father? The Dinkster is so imprinted on people that he’s shown virtually no interest in Beeka. Still they are alone in the house sometimes, so who knows! There is also one outside who we call “Lefty”. We call him this because we put a small band on his left leg for the purposes on telling him from several other big males of the same size and color. It could be Lefty because a couple of weeks ago I accidently left the rear bedroom window open where we feed some of the locals. A short time later lefty suddenly came walking into the living room as if he owned the place. He could quite easily have stopped along the way for a tryst with Beeka. 

The problem is, what will I do with these chicks if they should hatch? Though I do not want to destroy the eggs, we have 2 birds already in our small home, and I cannot think of anyone to whom I can give them.


By the way, I have purchased the domain name petpigeon.com, and am thinking of setting up a website for people who not only have an interest in pigeons, but who actually keep them as family pets, the same way they would a parrot of cockatoo. (I have my own server.) Here is the link. http://petpigeon.com Though I am very good at the technical side of the internet, when it comes to anything having to do with art, or artistic design, I am lost! So if there is anyone out there with an interest in such a project, who can design webpages, I would really like to hear from you. You can reach me at the eamil link on the website. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> So what now?
> So far since we found Beeka in early January she has laid 10 eggs. What I do with them is to keep them for 3 weeks, and then break them just to assure myself that they are truly infertile. Since she’s not all that interested in sitting on them, I’ve been keeping them on a heating pad set on low, with insulation that I adjust in order to keep them at the right temperature, which I measure with an oral thermometer. Though the first 8 eggs were infertile, when I candled the last 2 today, I found that they appear to contain embryos. This presents me with a question, and a problems.
> 
> The question is, who could be the father? The Dinkster is so imprinted on people that he’s shown virtually no interest in Beeka. Still they are alone in the house sometimes, so who knows! There is also one outside who we call “Lefty”. We call him this because we put a small band on his left leg for the purposes on telling him from several other big males of the same size and color. It could be Lefty because a couple of weeks ago I accidently left the rear bedroom window open where we feed some of the locals. A short time later lefty suddenly came walking into the living room as if he owned the place. He could quite easily have stopped along the way for a tryst with Beeka.
> 
> The problem is, what will I do with these chicks if they should hatch? Though I do not want to destroy the eggs, we have 2 birds already in our small home, and I cannot think of anyone to whom I can give them.
> 
> 
> By the way, I have purchased the domain name petpigeon.com, and am thinking of setting up a website for people who not only have an interest in pigeons, but who actually keep them as family pets, the same way they would a parrot of cockatoo. (I have my own server.) Here is the link. http://petpigeon.com Though I am very good at the technical side of the internet, when it comes to anything having to do with art, or artistic design, I am lost! So if there is anyone out there with an interest in such a project, who can design webpages, I would really like to hear from you. You can reach me at the eamil link on the website. Thanks.



Well, I guess my question is, why do you keep the eggs in the first place? 
Do you replace them with plastic eggs so that Beeka sits on them full term? Throwing away a pigeon egg is no different than throwing away a chicken egg or any other kind of egg for that matter. It's just an egg at the beginning. When I separated my breeders this year, I threw away 26 eggs. Most likely, at least 24 of them COULD have become baby pigeons, but what the heck would I do with 24 more? I just don't see the point in saving the eggs for three weeks and THEN checking to see if they are fertile. When you take them away, throw them away and be done with it.


----------



## rallow

*Interesting*

Forgive me for my silliness, but I have these issues and ideas about life its value, where it really begins and such, so I cannot take this as casually as you do. It would also seem to me that an egg with the spark of life inside it, is different from one that is infertile. Since my post I’ve found a home for one of the chicks, should there be any, as a pet for my 11 year old nephew.


----------



## Skyeking

rallow said:


> Forgive me for my silliness, but I have these issues and ideas about life its value, where it really begins and such, so I cannot take this as casually as you do. It would also seem to me that an egg with the spark of life inside it, is different from one that is infertile. Since my post I’ve found a home for one of the chicks, should there be any, as a pet for my 11 year old nephew.


You are NOT silly at all, life is to be respected. With fertile pigeon or fertile chicken eggs, there is actually no cell division without incubation-no life at all, which is different from human life. 

I'm happy your nephew will be another pigeon fan, and am happy he is taking one of the future "kids."


----------



## Jay3

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I guess my question is, why do you keep the eggs in the first place?
> Do you replace them with plastic eggs so that Beeka sits on them full term? Throwing away a pigeon egg is no different than throwing away a chicken egg or any other kind of egg for that matter. It's just an egg at the beginning. When I separated my breeders this year, I threw away 26 eggs. Most likely, at least 24 of them COULD have become baby pigeons, but what the heck would I do with 24 more? I just don't see the point in saving the eggs for three weeks and THEN checking to see if they are fertile. When you take them away, throw them away and be done with it.


That was my question. If you don't have the room, then why not just get rid of them right away, before they start to develop? Why wait to find out if they are indeed fertile?


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> Forgive me for my silliness, but I have these issues and ideas about life its value, where it really begins and such, so I cannot take this as casually as you do. It would also seem to me that an egg with the spark of life inside it, is different from one that is infertile. Since my post I’ve found a home for one of the chicks, should there be any, as a pet for my 11 year old nephew.


I don't think your silly at all and didn't mean to imply that.
We pigeon fanciers routinely take eggs from our pigeons and let them sit at room temperature for up to a week and THEN give them back to a pigeon. During that week, there is absolutely no life in that egg. If there was, it wouldn't live for a week without incubation. About two days into sitting on the egg, it THEN begins developement..........so all I was saying is that to take an egg that has just been laid and throwing it out is not killing any living thing. If that was the case, we may be eating baby chickens every time we crack a chicken egg and cook it for breakfast.


----------



## spirit wings

look at it as a type of birth control. like we spay and nueter our pets, that is what the dummy eggs are for....it is just being responsible, I eat my chickens eggs, and I do have a rooster, so if they get heat for a few days well then there may be a start to an embryo, so i get the eggs the day they are layed, and in to the fridge they go... so if I thought that there were "something" in there I would not be eating them!


----------



## lizz

rallow, i LOVED the videos of the evil dinkster! what a gorgeous boy he is! no doubt he KNOWS that! and i love how much you obviously adore him! soooooo sweet! 

i was loathe to replace eggs at first, too. i was beyond relieved when the first four clutches went unhatched, and the only reason i left them, and didn't pull them was because i was SURE that trooper with his mangled legs wasn't able to 'do the deed'. i thought it was the perfect set up! until they faked me out, and the fifth clutch suddenly turned into tiny fuzzy yellow peanuts!!! actually, the second one to hatch, kiwi, was born right into my hand.

as much as i HATE to pull eggs, i do now, religiously. there are SO many pigeon kids already here, desperately in need of homes, i just can't create more of them. if it makes you feel any better, the first egg is laid, and momma isn't really interested in incubating it right away, then within the next two days the second one is laid, and then she gets serious about the sitting. now, i've read, and been told, that there is no real 'life' so to speak, in the egg, until the real incubation begins, SO - the first one gets laid, pull it, replace it with a fake right away. the second comes down, do the same. 

it still bothers me to do it, and i think it sort of bothers all of us who have to pull eggs, but it bothers me MORE knowing that i'd be adding to the pigeon overpopulation situation. 

i try to just do it, do it quickly, and not overthink it. i totally understand your feelings on this, but you'll be overrun with pigeons in a very short amount of time if the eggs DO end up fertilized and not pulled. 

i feel for you, i really do. wish i had a better solution for you!


----------



## rallow

The development of the eggs has stopped, so there won’t be any chicks. Too bad really because I found homes for them both with a nephew and a niece who will now be disappointed. I guess I’ll destroy Beeka’s eggs from now on and save any trouble. She’s sitting in my shoe and clucking at this moment, which means that she’ll probably lay in 10 days or so. Strange thing, my Pidge, who was a lot bigger than Beeka had an awful time with her egg laying. Where tiny little Beeka cranks out eggs that are huge in proportion to her small body without a singled problem so far. I’ve told my wife that if we had a few more like her, and a backyard we could go into the pigeon egg business. (Asian markets sell pigeon eggs, and I’ve found several recipes for dishes using them online.) A few years ago I saved up a dozen eggs that Pidge laid and we gave them to my wife’s sister who fed them to her son. She said that she did this because he was allergic to chicken eggs, and had never tasted an egg before. Sounds odd to me, however there after a lot things that my traditional Chinese wife’s family does and believes that sound odd to me.

I saw a great pigeon video on Youtube the other day. If any of you do not believe that pigeons make good family pets, take a look at this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elPtOboW9PM
Do you think that this bird knows that he’s playing?
Looks to me like he/she is enjoying the game.
If you do a Youtube search on “Squeaky the pigeon” more Squeaky videos will turn up.


----------



## lizz

funny - my 'non-bird-eating' thing rolled over to eggs, too - i couldn't do it. 

so when the first few eggs were laid, i thought, i won't eat them, but hey! the dogs!!! perfect!

and then i picked up one, all ready to crack it into their food, and my stomach did a cartwheel....blech...gag...! 

so there went THAT brilliant idea. my dogs would have been thrilled, no doubt. oh well...

gonna go watch pij videos now!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings

lizz said:


> funny - my 'non-bird-eating' thing rolled over to eggs, too - i couldn't do it.
> 
> so when the first few eggs were laid, i thought, i won't eat them, but hey! the dogs!!! perfect!
> 
> and then i picked up one, all ready to crack it into their food, and my stomach did a cartwheel....blech...gag...!
> 
> so there went THAT brilliant idea. my dogs would have been thrilled, no doubt. oh well...
> 
> gonna go watch pij videos now!!!!!


thats funny....I don't think I would eat a pigeon egg either..too small, but the crows love them.


----------



## rallow

http://www.nicemeal.com/egg/egg02.html

http://www.chinavoc.com/cuisine/family/fish/f_pigeon.asp


----------



## mr squeaks

Rallow! You ARE a rascal!!

Since the eggs that Gimie and Woe have been sitting on are never fertile, I do _not _ find the idea of eating them a problem. Those look like very interesting recipes.

Then again, all in one's perspective. 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to Beeka and Dink

Shi


----------



## rallow

*In size only?*

In viewing pigeon eggs as food, the only difference I can see from chicken eggs is the size. I can't see why each would not provide the nutrition per ounce, and taste just as good. Anyone ever had quail eggs? Aren't they suppose to be a delicacy?


----------



## Jay3

I know it's probably silly, but I just couldn't imagine eating my pets eggs. You'd just have to be sure it wasn't when they had been medicated.


----------



## spirit wings

rallow said:


> In viewing pigeon eggs as food, the only difference I can see from chicken eggs is the size. I can't see why each would not provide the nutrition per ounce, and taste just as good. Anyone ever had quail eggs? Aren't they suppose to be a delicacy?


some just do not like the flavor, what a bird eats can determine the flavor of the egg.and really there is not much in there, why use them when we have big chicken eggs, but waste not want not!


----------



## lizz

nope, couldn't do it...heck, i can't even eat chicken eggs anymore.....it's a total 'in my head thing', i know, but it just grosses me out, let ALONE the eggs having come from one of my birdlings....


----------



## rallow

I have not eaten Pidge's or Beeka's eggs myself, however when Pidge laid a dozen over a period of two and a half months or so, my wife's sister took them and gave them to her grandson who cannot eat chicken eggs, which I guess means that there is some of sort chemical difference between the two. For me there is a big difference between infertile and fertile eggs. I have a problem with destroying eggs with the spark of life in them, but not with those without.












My wife took this picture of me napping and Pidge sitting on me as she often did, about a year ago.
There are no words to say how much I miss her.


----------



## Lovebirds

rallow said:


> I have not eaten Pidge's or Beeka's eggs myself, however when Pidge laid a dozen over a period of two and a half months or so, my wife's sister took them and gave them to her grandson who cannot eat chicken eggs, which I guess means that there is some sort chemical difference between the two. For me there is a big difference between infertile and fertile eggs. I have a problem with destroying eggs with the spark of life in them, but not with those without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife took this picture of me napping and Pidge sitting on me as she often did, about a year ago.
> There are no words to say how much I miss her.


LOL........were you snoring?? Pidge has this look like "WHAT IS that NOISE??"........LOL
I know you must miss her. She was such a pretty little thing.


----------



## Jay3

That's a cute picture. I'm sure you miss her a lot. She's adorable.


----------



## rallow

I am so very sorry to hear about the death of our friend Lady Tar heel (Betty Bartholomew). Though I did not know her personally, the many insightful and compassionate thoughts and comments she’s posted on Pigeon talk made me feel as if I did. Wild birds have lost a great friend with her passing. May God rest her soul.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi rallow,

I believe there will be a seperate thread posted with more information soon.

I totally agree with what you said about Maggie.

It was quite a shock for all our members. She was such a pleasure to have on our forum and always had a nice comment for everyone. She will be greatly missed by all.


----------



## Glyn

*Glad I Found This lol*

Well i got 4 young racers and my hen has fosted 3 and the other is my mate  as i am hand feeding it Heres A Couple Of pics i Dont have a pic of the 4th one as my phone went dead lol http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv255/Wolly10/Photo-0021.jpghttp://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv255/Wolly10/Photo-0022.jpghttp://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv255/Wolly10/Photo-0023.jpg


----------



## rallow

Squeaks!

Two weeks ago while I was watching the half dozen or so adolescent Pigeons that have appeared in the courtyard of our apartment building this year, I noticed one that was in a truly pitiful state! The poor thing’s right foot was so badly damaged that it’s leg had swollen to twice it’s normal size, two of its toes had turned completely black and it had a huge scab on its right foot. Since this bird was obviously in awful pain, I set about to catch and was able to do so by bating it with sunflower seeds, a treat no non-carnivorous bird can resist.

Since this birds injuries were beyond what I felt that I could handle, all I could do for it that day which was a Sunday, was to apply some Neosporin to its wounds. The next day I took this unlucky guy to The Wild Bird Fund in NY Animal General Hospital, a free clinic on Columbus Ave in Manhattan, which is around 10 miles from where I live in Queens. Though 10 miles in NYC traffic is usually a horror, I’ve found that if I travel just after rush hour, (around 10:00) it’s not really that bad. Since I had called ahead, Rita, a veterinary assistant was ready and waiting for “Squeaks” which was really the only name I could have given him since he had not stopped squeaking since caught him. 

The first thing Rita did after examining Squeaks was to amputate his two dead, black toes. She then gave him an antibiotic and gave me a supple of that same medication to give Squeaks for the next two weeks, along with an oral anti-inflammatory, a topical cream for his scab, another for when the scab fell off, and a foot soak. (15 minutes each day)

Anyway, I’ve been following Rita’s recommended treatment for 10 days now, and Squeaks has made fantastic progress! Though his scab did not fall off until yesterday, and though there was some bleeding, it stopped quickly with a bit of direct pressure. The swelling in the leg has also gone down almost to where it’s reached normal size. I will release Squeaks in a week or so after making sure that his wound is healed enough so as not to start bleeding again. Hopefully I will see him in our courtyard for many years to come. 

I will make a video of Squeaks, and provide a link shortly. if anyone is interested.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Way to go, Rallow!

Yes, I'm interested in a video of *Squeaks*!

About myself, and a rescued squeaker named "*Jona*."

I returned last Tuesday from a three week stay in the hospital. I had chest pain; went to the emergency room upon my CF doctor's advice. Excess carbon dioxide in blood, because of infection and low lung functions, was causing atrial fibrillation (the most common cardiac arrhythmia). 

My wife, along with a neighbor who drove us the half mile, took me to the hospital at ten in the evening on tuesday, June 30th.. Hilde had come back from Antwerp by bus for a few days, where she has been providing full-time care for her dependent mother since her father's hospitalization and death in May. (We will both be living in Antwerp in the near future).

Hilde had to return to Antwerp by bus on July 4th. A pigeon-friendly neighbor found *Jona* on the pedestrian path beneath the train bridge on Luxemburger Strasse in Cologne (a place that has supplies me with several other sick baby pigeons since 2005) on Friday Jne 26th. Jona (same name as the rescuer's baby son, which means "pigeon" in Hebrew) was doing well. I thought I would be home on July 5th, but wasn't sure, so after phone calls here there and everywhere, Hilde took Jona to a very caring woman at the animal shelter_* Tierheim Dellbruck*_, a few kilometers by foot in the middle of Königsforst, a aprt of greater Cologne. I wlll be following up on Jona. He can fly free from there if he so chooses.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, I, too, will be interested in seeing a video of Squeaks! 

ROFL...as you can see, Rallow, I have a rather "personal" interest in Squeaks, since, I, too, have a pigeon named Squeaks (actually, my Squeaks says that he is *MR. Squeaks*, thank you very much! 

And, Larry, I sure WISH YOU ALL THE BEST AND JONA TOO!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## rallow

Larry:
I trurly hope that you and your loved ones fair better health wise from now on, and also that Jona continues to show progress.

Mr. Squeaks:
I thought of you when I named Squeaks, and almost did not call him that lest you think me a copy cat. He just kept squeaking and gave me no other choice. 

I heard a bit of cooing and growling from Squeaks this morning so I guess that he’s on the verge of Pigeon puberty. I wonder if I’ll miss his squeaking.

I made a video of Squeaks today, but will not post it because I look so darn old in it! I'll make another without me in it an post it shortly.


----------



## rallow

Squeaks Leaves Us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rcRNHK4iHg&feature=channel_page


----------



## mr squeaks

FAREWELL, SQUEAKS!! FLY WELL, LIVE LONG and PROSPER!!

WELL DONE, Rallow!!

I hope Squeaks _does_ come back to visit. He will be easily identified due to his foot!

As far as his name is concerned, Mr. Squeaks and I were quite honored, actually! We _completely_ understand why you named him the way you did!

I knew virtually nothing on the care and feeding of pigeons when I first found my Squeaks. When I took him to be examined by Dennis, a wonderful man who raced pigeons, he said I had a "squeaker." I had NO idea what a "squeaker" was! When Dennis explained, the name, "MR. Squeaks" _immediately_ popped into my mind! And, so he became. 

We hope to hear possible updates on _your_ Squeaks if and when he "returns" for a visit!!

Love and Hugs
Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## rallow

Thanks Mr Squeaks. 
We just came in and saw our Squeaks in the courtyard with four other pigeons, so for now he hasn't left the area.
I'm pretty sure that when he gets hungry he'll think of the great grub he got here and show up at the window.


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Thanks Mr Squeaks.
> We just came in and saw our Squeaks in the courtyard with four other pigeons, so for now he hasn't left the area.
> I'm pretty sure that when he gets hungry he'll think of the great grub he got here and show up at the window.


Oh, we so hope so!! Always nice to know where to get a free GREAT handout!

Please keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## stonyrock

dose anyone know of any good breeders in MI ? if so plz send me a message or link ty =]


----------



## rallow

Squeaks showed up at our window Monday with a few other birds. I was able to lure him in with sunflower seeds (which he just loves!) and have a look at him. Though the wound on his right foot has completely healed now, he still favors it when he walks, perhaps more from habit than from pain. I released him after feeding him all the sunflower seeds he could eat.

It seems that the word has gotten out among our local pigeons that if you are sick or injured you should show up at our window for help. Last week I saw another pigeon in our local flock who a appeared to be real mess! There is a hole in the right side of this poor birds face in the area where its beak meets its head, and the mussels that operate the beak are missing on that side. Again, I was able to catch it and took it to The Wild Bird Fund in Manhattan for evaluation. Karen Heidgerd, who usually takes care of the birds I bring to them said that it appeared that this damage had been there since this bird was a chick, and that it had survived to an age of about 4 months in spite of it. She then did the usual tests on the birds droppings, and gave me an antibiotic to give her. Though as you’ll see when I post a video of her, this poor little girl looks just awful!, in observing her she seems to be able to function fairly well. Like our Beeka however it is much easier for her to eat from a bowl of seed than it is for her to peck up food from the ground. Because of this, and because we cannot keep a third bird in our small apartment, Karen is trying to see if she can find a place for “Smiling Beauty” in a bird sanctuary. 

Up till this morning I’d thought that Smiling Beauty was unable to make the usual pigeon sounds because of the hole in her face. Suddenly around 8:00 am she started cooing with a soft, low voice.


----------



## penname

How adorable! That is SO cute! Human males could learn a thing or two from Draco I think 

How's Mr Squeaks and his egg? I love reading about him 

wow, just noticed that pic of Draco was posted years ago, I felt I was in some sort of parallel universe!


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Penname...

If you are referring to my Mr. Squeaks and the eggs I give him from Gimie and Woe, he is doing just fine.

Back in daddy mode, sitting on the two newest non-fertile eggs and attacking my bare feet if they come too close to his nest! I put his basket nest under the table below his home and Dom's home. Periodically, I do "pick-up" poops in Dom's home. I forget Squeaks is below until I get a sharp beak strike on my foot! Standing on one foot doesn't help as he just goes after the other foot! I either hop from one foot to another or move away. THEN, after a few choice pij expletives,  he goes back to his eggs! Gee! Would never know he loves me in mate mode!  

Love and Hugs
Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## penname

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Penname...
> 
> If you are referring to my Mr. Squeaks and the eggs I give him from Gimie and Woe, he is doing just fine.
> 
> Back in daddy mode, sitting on the two newest non-fertile eggs and attacking my bare feet if they come too close to his nest! I put his basket nest under the table below his home and Dom's home. Periodically, I do "pick-up" poops in Dom's home. I forget Squeaks is below until I get a sharp beak strike on my foot! Standing on one foot doesn't help as he just goes after the other foot! I either hop from one foot to another or move away. THEN, after a few choice pij expletives,  he goes back to his eggs! Gee! Would never know he loves me in mate mode!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi and Mr. Squeaks


 That is so cute!!! He really is a character isn't he! I find it amazing that pijjies and doves are sometimes such diligent egg sitters, nature never ceases to amaze.

Noddy, Linda and I send our hugs.


----------



## rallow

*The Berkshire Bird Paradise*

Next Tuesday at the suggestion of The Wild Bird Fund, my wife and I will take Smiley and a one winged pigeon named Rocky to The Berkshire Bird Paradise sanctuary Grafton NY. Does anyone know anything about this place?
http://www.birdparadise.org/

Yesterday morning still another down on his luck pigeon showed up at our window. This one is just a chick maybe 3 weeks old, and since it can barley fly indoors I can’t see how it got to our 6th floor fireescape. Though this little guy has been starving and looks just awful with so many missing feathers, and a beak so big in proportion to the rest of its body that it looks as if it’s smoking the biggest Cuban cigar ever, it has no real physical damage that I can see. I think that if I just feed it, and give it a place where no other birds will peck it, it will be ready to release in a couple of weeks. here is his/her photo: http://cbargains.com/bly.jpg


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh my, Rallow...he looks soooo pitiful!!

Hope he's not harboring Canker or other nasties!! Any chance of having a fecal checked? How are his poops??

Hopefully, with good nuturition and a place to recover, he will recover!

Love and Hugs to him 

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhhh! What a pitiful looking little pijjie, Rallow! Bless you for taking it in. I kinda think you might be in for a bit more than just a couple of weeks with this one.

As to Berkshire Bird Paradise .. I've only heard good things about it as far as care of the birds. Have also heard that it can get a bit pricey to place a bird there but don't have any hard facts in that regard.

If you find out all the pertinent info, perhaps you could let us know.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Rallow,

One pitiful-looking pigeon indeed! And yes, how did he get to your place? Pigeons must pass the word around: "Rallow's the fellow (to go to in times of need)."

It will be so satisfying to see this squeaker recuperate and flourish.

Best of luck!

Larry


----------



## rallow

I had been raining when this pigeon who we have named "Billee" had that photo taken. He looks a lot better since he’s dried out. Strangely though he was eating when he first arrived, he stopped, so I'm now giving him Kaytee. I will see if I can get one of the good people at The Wild Bird Fund to check his poop ASAP.

Yes TAWhatley, Berkshire does charge to take in residents, but since TWBF is one of their contributors, they will take birds from them without an individual charge. My wife and I will go there on Tuesday, however I have decided not to send Smiley there, but rather to release her in our courtyard where she came from. I have been watching her carefully and it looks like she is having very little trouble picking up seed from the ground in spite of having no mussels for beak control on the right side of her face. Since she came to our window before looking for food, I am sure that she’ll do so again if she gets really hungry. Also because even since she got here she’s spent much of her time pacing up and down on the window sill looking out through the screen longingly.


----------



## rallow

Here is Billee after I cleaned him/her up.
http://cbargains.com/ble2.jpg

Seems there is no end to pigeons in need of help around our place. Yesterday I saw still another chick in our courtyard, this one to young to fly. (It appears to be around 3 weeks old at the most.) It was going from one adult pigeon to another begging to be fed. I was able to catch this one too, and will keep it unuil it can to take care of itself.

I think that I may have a problem with these 2 chicks when it comes time to release them. Though they seem almost to have bonded, and do a lot of snuggling and mutual grooming, the older "Billee" is fearful of people, and when let her out of her cage she immediately flies to the window and tries to get out. The younger "Cee Cee" however does not fear us and when let out seeks us out looking for food. Since I know that the Billee will go when I let her, I’m hoping that the Cee Cee will follow and learn to survive by following the Billee. I will wait until they both can fly well, and then release them together. Has anyone ever rescued 2 chicks in a similar situation?

I went to The Berkshire Bird Paradise Tuesday, and dropped off Rocco the one winged pigeon who had been a ward of The Wild Bird Fund In Manhattan. The place’s facilities seemed pretty good, and all of the birds that I could see were fat and healthy looking. There were lots of pigeons there and I think that Rocco will be happy.

I emailed The Berkshire Bird Paradise the other day with concern about Rocco. I got a nice message back from the manager reassuring me that Rocco is welcome and that there are pigeons there in worse condition who are living a happy life.

Here are videos of Billee and Cee Cee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0wAgGI8OLQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## rallow

*Weird Old Dinkster!*

Though my pet pigeon The Dinkster is always doing unusual things, yesterday he did something that was beyond strange. 

As I may have mentioned before, The Dinkster loves to gather pieces of paper and pile them up in one spot. The other day while he was flying with a paper in beak, he stopped where my wife was standing and looked at her. On a whim she reached up and touched his paper, at which point he released it. My wife then spoke to him softly telling him what a good boy he was, after which he flew away. Less than a minute later The Dinkster returned to the same spot and offered my wife another piece of paper! She took it, and once again the process repeated itself. All in all he handed her four pieces of paper. I think that he stopped only because he could not find any more pieces of suitable size laying around the house.

It’s behavior like this that continuously reinforce my belief that pigeons make some of the best pets a person could possible ask for. Whatever remains of my life I am sure that I will share it with at least one pet pigeon.


----------



## lizz

what an amazing little guy he is!!! just this past weekend, one of the youngsters, kiwi, has decided that merely stomping into my room early on weekend mornings isn't enough to wake me up, NOW he marches into my room, flaps up onto the bed, walks up the length of my comforter-enclosed sleeping self, and pecks/nibbles my ear, until i'm like, 'okay, okay, i'll get up!!! gees!!!' 

as soon as i'm upright, he goes back downstairs. it's almost like either the dogs sent him, or more likely, he was sick of listening to them whine about how they have to pee, and took it upon himself to get me moving. 

amazing little people, these birds!!!


----------



## rallow

*Not the most expensive, just the best!*

Lizz,
I was reading a story the other day written by a guy 75 who had all types of birds as pets over most of his life including parrots, cockatoos, and pigeons. 
He said that all things considered, his pigeons were the best pets.


----------



## rallow

*New Pet Pigeon, Little Lord Squeakington?*

One of the two chicks we rescued recently has turned out to be such an unbelievable character, that even my wife who often complains about the messes our bird The Dinkster and Beeka make, is considering keeping him.

Though my current two pets are totally indoor birds, if we are going to keep Squeakington, he is going to have to spend some of his time outdoors. With this in mind, as soon as I saw that he was able to fly well enough, I started putting him out onto our 6th floor fireescape around 9:00 each morning. For over a week now, though he lingers there for a half hour or so, he will eventually disappear and remain gone for the day. To get him back, all I have to do is open the window around 5:30, yell his name a couple of times, and then sit back and wait for him to fly in. Yesterday when I looked out, saw him clean across the courtyard on another fireescape, and yelled his name, he looked at straight at me, then flew directly from there through the window, landing on my shoulder. This mind you from a bird I estimate to be only about 7 weeks old. 

I think what makes Squeakington so appealing is how desperately he seems to want to communicate with us. Not just for food, but even when food is not present. He is so to speak, bicultural. Though he was with other pigeons long enough to know that he is one of them, I got him young enough so that unlike the other, slightly older chick I found at about the same time, he has no fear of us, and is just as happy, if not more so, to hang out with us, as with his own kind.


----------



## mr squeaks

So what happened with Billie and the little crested one? Or did I miss something?

Wishing Squeakington all the best but worry about him bringing any "nasties" with him to pass on to Dinkster and Beeka if he's flying in and out. 

Dinkster thought your wife was his mate and was bringing her nesting material...bless his heart! Did your wife start a nest for the two of them?!   Looks like you have competition for your wife's attention, Rallow! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi


----------



## rallow

*Names have been chanced*

My wife changed Cee Cee's name to Squeakington, and Billiee's name to Swedlana. Both now live outside in the day, and sleep in a basket inside at night. Most of the time when I open the window in the morning they will fly out immediately, however this morning with the rain when I opened the window both choose to perch in Pidge’s cage rather than get wet. It is surprising how much easier it is to care for them with this indoor-outdoor schedule.

I have read that pet birds can tell the gender of their human friends. I guess that's why The Dinkster bites my feet, and likes to cuddle with my wife's.


----------



## rallow

Bad things happening lately.

Our Beeka got out 2 weeks ago, and I have not seen her since. I’ve searched everywhere for her, even walking around the neighborhood with a pair of binoculars several times. I've also offered a $100 reward on Craig’s list. I was not worried at first because every other bird who’s gone out into our courtyard has remained in the area. At the time Beeka was sitting on 2 eggs, and I just cannot understand why she left, or why she has not yet returned! Because of her inability to peck up food like other pigeons, I’m afraid that she has starved to death by now.

I found an adolescent pigeon in our courtyard this passed Tuesday morning. When I took it to The Wild Bird Fund hospital, they said that it was so sick that it should stay. It died Wednesday night. It is the first one I have helped that did not survive for at least a while.


----------



## SPedigrees

_---As for leaving her sitting on dud eggs, somehow that seems cruel. I think it’s better to take them right away so that she forgets then as soon as possible. ---_

Your bird will exhaust her supplies of calcium if she is allowed to lay continuously. It is far wiser to allow her to sit on dummy eggs for the duration of each egg laying cycle. She will abandon the dummy eggs after a few weeks, when she is convinced they are not viable. The nesting cycle of setting on her eggs does provide a natural part of the life of a hen. Removing her eggs instantly is far more likely to cause her frustration.

If you wish to provide her with the experience of raising a baby, you can obtain fertile egg(s) at http://www.eggbid.com/ I am not convinced that a single bird cannot raise a chick or two alone. For one thing she does not have to spend 6 hours foraging for food while her mate sits on the eggs. An abundant food source is as close as her food dish.

The single parent of the nest of baby barn swallows on our porch managed to successfully rear the brood after his/her mate was killed by a cat, and that was much more difficult. He/she had to fly all day to catch bugs (a phenomenal number each day) to feed his/her youngsters until they were able to fly, and he/she managed to complete this task all on his own. It was quite a feat, much more difficult than what a pet pigeon with ample access to food would face.


----------



## spirit wings

SPedigrees said:


> _---As for leaving her sitting on dud eggs, somehow that seems cruel. I think it’s better to take them right away so that she forgets then as soon as possible. ---_
> 
> Your bird will exhaust her supplies of calcium if she is allowed to lay continuously. It is far wiser to allow her to sit on dummy eggs for the duration of each egg laying cycle. She will abandon the dummy eggs after a few weeks, when she is convinced they are not viable. The nesting cycle of setting on her eggs does provide a natural part of the life of a hen. Removing her eggs instantly is far more likely to cause her frustration.
> 
> If you wish to provide her with the experience of raising a baby, you can obtain fertile egg(s) at http://www.eggbid.com/ I am not convinced that a single bird cannot raise a chick or two alone. For one thing she does not have to spend 6 hours foraging for food while her mate sits on the eggs. An abundant food source is as close as her food dish.
> 
> The single parent of the nest of baby barn swallows on our porch managed to successfully rear the brood after his/her mate was killed by a cat, and that was much more difficult. He/she had to fly all day to catch bugs (a phenomenal number each day) to feed his/her youngsters until they were able to fly, and he/she managed to complete this task all on his own. It was quite a feat, much more difficult than what a pet pigeon with ample access to food would face.


he already got an egg and it hatched "the Dinkster" in 06, the dates are at the top of the posts.


----------



## rallow

With just a little help from your friends.

http://cbargains.com/lona.htm


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW, RALLOW! GREAT JOB!!

SENDING ALL OUR BEST WITH LOVE AND HUGS

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## rallow

Thank you Mr. Squeaks. All our best to you and yours too.


----------



## rallow

Interesting behavior is what makes pigeons good pets!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4uu9mTskpA


----------



## Pidgey

I have truly seen everything now...

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> I have truly seen everything now...
> 
> Pidgey


Oh, no, you haven't, Johnny Reb. You wait til you see what (who) I'm sending to good ole Uncle Pidgey !!!
Daryl


----------



## rallow

Pidgey, if heredity and environment are equally responsible for someone’s character, then the fact that The Dinkster is such a weirdo is as much your fault as it is ours!

I guess The Dinkster behaves the way he does mostly because he’s a real family pet. He shares our lives with us in the same way a dog or cat would, and thought he’s a real little meanie at times, he loves to interact with people, and never misses a chance to garner our attention. As an example, though he barks in fear when an adult visits our home, The Dinkster seems to love children. You can almost see his face light up when my wife’s nieces and/or nephews walk in. He follows them around nodding and cooing, and landing on their heads or shoulders whenever he gets the chance. If they’re playing in the bedroom he will position himself under the bed with his head sticking out just begging for one of them to play with him. The other day he scared our 4 year old niece Kelly when he wing slapped her from this posture as she went to touch him. “I didn’t know he could do that!” she told me. later when the gang left the room, The Dinkster followed them choosing to walk as they did rather than fly. If someone had told me just six years ago, before I met my Pidge, that pigeons could do the things that I’ve seen my Pidge and The Dinkster do, I would never have believed them!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

How adorable!  I think he could be the mascot for all pet pigeons, LOL.


----------



## rallow

MaryOfExeter:
Thank you for the nice comment. 
It is such a shame that pigeons are so underrated as pets. 
They are so much smarter than anything anywhere close to their size! 
I think that overall only dogs make better pets.


----------



## maryjane

Good to hear from you Rallow, and to get some stories on the Dinkster! He really is the funniest little guy. I'm so glad to hear things are going well. How cute that he follows the kids around.


----------



## rallow

*Plagiarizer!*

Maryjane:
I liked your little paragraph so much that I put it on the home page of the website I’m working on. http://petpigeon.com/ I will remove it if you say so.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Pidgey, if heredity and environment are equally responsible for someone’s character, then the fact that The Dinkster is such a weirdo is as much your fault as it is ours!*


ROFL!! NOW, THAT I *will* second, Rallow!! Actually, I give Pidgey the MOST credit!!  ROFL

Squeaks, in mate mode, will let me "pet" him bare or sock-footed! 

_However_, when in his nest in daddy mode, if my barefeet come too close, he attacks! Because my feet tend to be in "his" territory while I'm cleaning in Dom's home, I keep forgetting until I get a sharp beak strike. If I move my feet away, he comes after them....ooooowwww!! I have to put on slippers for protection! And, it's just my bare feet...socks on are OK! *sigh*

Yep, the Dinkster is quite the character and his adventures never cease to bring a grin!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## rallow

*A couple of other weird Dinkster things*

Thank You mr squeaks.
Here are a couple of other examples of The Dinkster's weirdness.

Every time I put my bare feet on the floor The Dinkster will come running from wherever he is to peck and bite them, even when I'm just changing my sox.

Almost every night when my wife sits on our bed and watches TV, The Dinkster watches with her. If I come into the room and touch my wife he will attack me with unbridled fury!

Whenever we are getting ready to go out, The Dinkster will watch us jumping around and yelling as if he’s unhappy about us leaving. Sometimes as we’re leaving he’ll jump on my wife or my head or shoulder bobbing and cooing as if demanding that we stay. He will not however remain there when we walk out the door into the hall. Instead he’ll quickly dismount and fly back into the apartment. I know that my Pidge was very afraid to go to any unfamiliar place, and I guess that The Dinkster is too.

I had to take The Dinkster to The Wild Bird Fund a few months ago to check out a lump in his neck. When in the examination room he acted like a total woose! He stood shacking on the exam table, pushing up against me for reassurance. Though he could have, he did not even attempt to fly. Instead of trying to escape when I held him as he usually does, he insisted that I that I keep my hands wrapped around him. I have had dogs and a ferret that acted like this in the vets office, but to see it in a pigeon really speaks to their intelligences, and sensitive nature. By the way, the lump turned out to be a Trich, which went away with treatment, and thankfully has not reappeared. 

In regard to The Wild Bird Fund, I really believe that our beloved Pidge would still be alive if I had know about them sooner. In looking back on her health problems I have come to believe that Pidge had a chronic yeast infection, for which the vet I took her to did not test her. The Wild Bird Fund has tested all 7 pigeons I’ve brought them for yeast without charge, and found it in 5 of them, all of which I successfully treated. Though it’s not much I send them a small contribution every month. They are really a worthwhile organization, worthy of any contribution anyone would care to make. http://www.wildbirdfund.com/ Contributions are fully tax deductable.


----------



## rallow

*Why does the caged bird sing?*

Could it be that the caged bird’s joy at just being alive is greater than the sorrow his confinement brings him?

My question when it comes to pigeons is why my birds Lona and LL Squeakington like their cage better than they like their freedom. Each morning I let them outside with the idea of keeping them out till dusk, and each day they return after only a few hours, begging to get in, then going directly to their cage. Sure their hungry, and that’s where the food is, however even when I leave the door opened they remain there after filling their bellies and crops, opting to sit quietly on their perches rather than flying around the house or begging to be let out again. 

These are the first two birds I’ve had that I did not keep inside exclusively, and frankly, the way they prefer being inside surprised me. Humm…..maybe this is why they call then Homing Pigeons, huh? I think that these two might better be described as homebody pigeons or even perch potatoes!


----------



## Pidgey

rallow said:


> Pidgey, if heredity and environment are equally responsible for someone’s character, then the fact that The Dinkster is such a weirdo is as much your fault as it is ours!


Can't be from me--must have been the shipping... 

You might check to see what warranties and statutes of limitations the USPS has for evidence of shipping damage.

Pidgey the Innocent


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> Can't be from me--must have been the shipping...
> 
> You might check to see what warranties and statutes of limitations the USPS has for evidence of shipping damage.


Sorry, but I have to agree with Rallow. Troubles came from point of origin(pidgey done it)
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

pigeonmama said:


> Sorry, but I have to agree with Rallow. Troubles came from point of origin(pidgey done it)
> Daryl


Must be a Yankee thing...

Pidgey of The Proud South


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, oh, you go right ahead ,Johnny Reb, and pull my tail feathers. I can see it's time for another fight, and again, the North will win.
If you don't behave, I'll send Squishy Bad Boy Bird to you
Daryl


----------



## rallow

Their Routine:

Each morning now when we put Lona and Squeakington out of our rear window, they remain on the sill trying to get back in for a few minutes before finally leaving. Each day when I return to the window at around 4:00pm, there they both are waiting to come in for the night. It's really funny to watch them jump to the floor, walk to the livingroom, and climb into their cage.

Last night Squeakington was thrashing around trying to scratch and itch so violently that I decided to give him a bath in the usual mixture of iodine shampoo, and baby shampoo. He took his bath really well, and like other pigeons I’ve bathed, seemed to enjoy being wrapped in a towel and held afterwards. After drying him and returning him to a clean cage, he pruned himself for a while, and the scratching stopped.


----------



## rallow

Perch Potato Report:
This morning I took Lona in one hand, and Squeakington in the other, and tried to put them out our rear window as usual. I set both on the window ledge, but before I could close the screen, Lona turned around and jumped back into our apartment. As I was distracted trying to catch her, Squeakington also turned around and jumped back in. I have been trying to catch them to put them out for the last hour!

While these two are a bit of a pain sometimes, I must admit that I feel some pride in how they have come to trust us, and prefer our company to that of other pigeons.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Rallow, this thread is better than the American soap operas with Flemish/Dutch subtitles my wife and my mother-in-law watch on TV in Antwerp.

Keep the up-dates coming!

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Uh, Rallow...sounds like Lona and Squeakington KNOW where they will safe! Why should they take chances out in the big cruel world where there is disease, pigeon-hating people and who knows what else to make their life miserable! 

They get free room and board and all they have to do is be themselves. They sound like GREAT pijies to have around! Will give the Dinkster something to think about other than your feet!  

Yep, Pidgey can protest and deflect all he wants, but we _know_ where the Dinkster gets his personality!! You tell 'em, Daryl! BTW, Pidgey hasn't been "Innocent" since the day he was born! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## pigeonmama

Yep, Pidgey can protest and deflect all he wants, but we _know_ where the Dinkster gets his personality!! You tell 'em, Daryl! BTW, Pidgey hasn't been "Innocent" since the day he was born! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone [/QUOTE]

Shi,
I know, I know. Pidgey the Corruptible doesn't dare come in here and try to defend himself, you see. Maybe he's a big chicken instead of a brave pigeon.
Daryl


----------



## rallow

From what I know of Pidgey he's a great guy! I owe him a lot for all the fun we've had with The Dinkster. 

I saw today what can only be described ****-erotic behavior between Lona and Squeakington. They would groom each other, then take turns squatting in the female submissive position. Neither would mount the other though because both I believe are female. They have been together most of their lives, are very young, and I guess they’re not yet clear on how this is suppose to go, let alone who they're suppose to do it with.


----------



## doveone52

There's something that happens around the pond when no male frogs are available called parthenogenesis. In the absence of male frogs, the female frogs begin reproducing exact replicas of themselves! an all female society! I've always found this interesting.


----------



## rallow

When I tried to put Lona and Squeakington out this morning, both turned round and flew back into the apartment. After covering the bed to protect it from their poop, my wife and I spent much of the day watching them play. The Dinkster has taught Lona to hide under the bed. He doesn’t really like her there though and chases her out from time to time. When he does this Lona will run just fast and far enough to keep him from pecking her, then she’ll turn round and chase him. Squeakington on the other hand loves to play alone. By now he must have explored every nook and cranny of the room at least a dozen times.

I have come to understand that pigeons kept as true pets develop entirely different personalities from those kept for racing and of course purely feral pigeons, due to their close contact with humans. I am trying very hard to keep Lona and Squeakington in contact with their feral roots by releasing them as much as possible, however it seems that with each passing day they show less and less desire to go outside and interact with other birds. My wife says that soon, perhaps this spring, Lona will find a mate, and one night fail to return usual. Though I think this is more likely to happen with Lona than with Squeakington who I got much younger, both seem to love the indoors so much right now that I won't believe it until it happens. 

The Dinkster of course is a house pet and always will be. He would be lost if put outside, and would probably not last a week. In light of this, and the poor health of both my wife and myself, we have written him into our wills, leaving him along with $5,000 to my wife’s nephew who has promised to take care of him the same way we do.


----------



## pigeonmama

The Dinkster of course is a house pet and always will be. He would be lost if put outside, and would probably not last a week. In light of this, and the poor health of both my wife and myself, we have written him into our wills, leaving him along with $5,000 to my wife’s nephew who has promised to take care of him the same way we do.[/QUOTE]

Rallow,
You have wisely developed a plan, a step that every loving and intelligent pet owner should take, for Dinkster's future safety and happiness
I have 2 people who will scrap it out over Baby Beeper, the little Meyer's parrot who friends from this site got for me. I have a cousin who is very parrot savvy, who he gets along with, but his next favorite person is my son. BB just loves to regurgitate all over his hand, and my son loves his just as much. 
Daryl


----------



## sesamestick

Rallow, An emergency "DO LIST" taped to the inside of your front door is very important where animals are concerned. You must list names, addresses & phone numbers of who you want to deal with your pets in event of your passing or hospitalization. Usually police will honor that list, but if there is none.... the pets could go to the nearest animal shelter. 
The designation in your Will is very good idea ....BUT..... that will may not be probated for weeks or even months and your animals will be in ''limbo''. Your Will can provide for the pet's future care, but for the ''emergency moment'' the Emergency list on the door is your safest assurance that the pets will go where YOU want them to go.


----------



## rallow

I have indeed written a “do list”, and also made a video that gives instructions in detail regarding my birds, and a few other important things. I’ve placed it all in a large, brown envelope and told those concerned where to find it. My nephew loves animals and does not need the money as motivation to care for our pigeons. Knowing that he’ll get it in time will be enough. 

There are some, small signs that Lona is beginning to break down The Dinkster’s resistance to her affections. He has at least now begun to tolerate her being close to him. I peeked at them today and found them sitting quietly on the floor behind a chair, less than a foot apart. Lona is constantly trying to give The Dinkster those nuzzling kisses that mated pairs often exchange, for which The Dinkster has developed the perfect parry by quickly turning 180 degrees, and walking away. It’s sort of sad to see how much she loves him, and how he ignores her. In spite of his callousness, and the fact that she is only 5 months old at most, I am sure that she thinks of him as her mate. 

How about some pictures of Baby Beeper?


----------



## Pidgey

He's just playing "hard to get".

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> He's just playing "hard to get".
> 
> Pidgey



Really, Pidgey? Ya think??? 

MAYBE, he's just shy...don't think Dinkster has had a LOT of hen experience, has he???

Of course, you could be right...OR, he just has _not yet _found the "right" one???

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## rallow

Christmas eve my wife noticed Lona trying to bath in the small water dish we've set out for our birds. She decided to Put out a larger vessel for here and here is what happened.
After her bath she put a an old towel on the floor and told Lona to go to it. To our surprise she got the idea right away and lay down on it for about a half hour.


----------



## Msfreebird

LOL, She wanted to be clean for when Santa arrived


----------



## rallow

*Cheese Glorious Cheese!*

Santa brought all of my birds and generous portion of dried out White American Cheese! (Oddly, my birds will not eat the yellow.) Though certain persons on Pigeon talk who shall go nameless, (Pidgey) have laughed at the notion of giving your pigeon cheese, If anyone knows of a food they like better, I would surly like to know what it is. I have tested it with several birds against such pigeon delectable’s as peanuts, safflower seeds, and even shelled sunflower seeds, and all have chosen the cheese! I do not remember how I found out that pigeons like this snack so much, however I am sure that it was my Pidge who let me know. If you ever want to train a pigeon to do anything, I would suggest that you use it as the reward. Just dry out a few slices for a full day on a paper towel, then wipe off the oil, and break it up into bite size pieces. Once your pigeon tastes it, he or she will do anything to get more.


----------



## Evelyn730

What a beautiful and clever little pijie Lona is !!! Now that she's all freshened up and smelling sweet, perhaps the Dinkster will realize what a gem he has


----------



## mr squeaks

Verrry interesting, Rallow...

Mmmm, I should try the cheese vs HEMP seeds...  

All I have to do is remember to buy *White* American Cheese. I usually buy part skim Mozzarella...for me...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> Verrry interesting, Rallow...
> 
> Mmmm, I should try the cheese vs *HEMP* seeds...


She uses the SPECIAL hemp seeds, Rallow--might be tough to get 'em to give 'em up for the cheese...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Gee, Pidgey, how did YOU know I received a lovely gift of ORGANIC hemp seeds?? (Discretion prevents me from naming the giver!) 

Yep, I'm sure the cheese will come in second best...at least with Squeaks...then, again, he likes to try different things as long as he thinks they are edible!   

Love and Hugs
Shi 

You WERE talking about Squeaks, right, Pidgey???


----------



## Pidgey

I think you know doggone good and well what I was talking about...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> I think you know doggone good and well what I was talking about...
> 
> Pidgey


Verrry good deflection, Pidgey...then again, you are the expert! 

SOME may think you were talking about me, but those who know me, realize that you are just up to your old tricks trying to bring my sterling reputation into _possible_ doubt! 

Rallow, please cover Dinkster's eyes so he can't see what Pidgey is doing! I know the Dinkster would be very shocked at seeing his "hero" has feet of clay. (or should that be "typing fingers....")!

Mmmmm, I wonder if Pidgey had one too many beers?? Hard to tell sometimes! 

Squeaks is outraged that his mate may have been besmirched since he admits that he loooooves his hemps! 

Shi 
with nothing to hide...


----------



## pigeonmama

Shi,
Are we to read between the lines and figure the hemp seeds came from Pidgey? If so, just what did he do with the rest of the plants he collected the seeds from, huh?
And, no I don't think it was a case of Pidgey drinking a few too many beers, he looked to fit and trim in his X-mas picture.
Daryl
And Shi, we all know what an instigator that Pidgey is. We know you are guilt-free.


----------



## mr squeaks

pigeonmama said:


> Shi,
> Are we to read between the lines and figure the hemp seeds came from Pidgey? If so, just what did he do with the rest of the plants he collected the seeds from, huh?
> And, no I don't think it was a case of Pidgey drinking a few too many beers, he looked to fit and trim in his X-mas picture.
> Daryl
> And Shi, we all know what an instigator that Pidgey is. We know you are guilt-free.



THANK YOU for the vote of confidence, Daryl!! I know I can count on my *friends!* 

Actually, while I can't disclose just where Squeaks' _special_ treat came from, I will say they were a gift and came from a galaxy far, far away. 

No, not from Pidgey, even tho he may be from another world! Personally, I doubt if he knows what those delicious (according to Squeaks!) hemp seeds even look like! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## rallow

Mr Squeaks:

Hemp Seed? Say isn’t that Cannabis Sativa, the same plant that marijuana comes from? 
Well then you’re probably right. I’m pretty sure that not even cheese could compete with that! 
But then after eating it wouldn’t they get the munchies?


----------



## Pidgey

pigeonmama said:


> And Shi, we all know what an instigator that Pidgey is. *We know you are guilt-free*.


"Guilt-Free" = "No Conscience"

As in: None.

Zip...

Zilch...

Na-Da!



mr squeaks said:


> Actually, while I can't disclose just where Squeaks' _special_ treat came from, I will say they were a gift *and came from a galaxy far, far away.*


Hey, Space Cadet, watch for the new movie: "Hemp *****s"

Pidgey

P.S. This post rated PG-13 for adult content.


----------



## mr squeaks

Mmmmm, Pidgey, I notice that you posted EARLY this morning. Get up on the wrong side of the bed, did we???

ON the other hand, perhaps you indulged a little too much of your neighbor's Okie liquid Moonshine last night?? 

I _do_ remember that you (the "pot") have called me (the "kettle") *black* in the past...

You should be ashamed "attacking" little ole loveable me!  Oh, the shame of it all...

HKLL

Shi
The Forgiving...in spite of your comments


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> Mr Squeaks:
> 
> Hemp Seed? Say isn’t that Cannabis Sativa, the same plant that marijuana comes from?
> Well then you’re probably right. I’m pretty sure that not even cheese could compete with that!
> But then after eating it wouldn’t they get the munchies?


Well, actually, Rallow, one can't "grow" _these_ particular hemp seeds (discretion forbids me from saying more!) 

Actually, it's hard to say if Squeaks gets the "munchies" after enjoying his special seeds. Y'see, he has the MUNCHIES _all_ the time! He needs to keep up his strength patrolling the apartment and keeping us all in line!

However, I MUST say that cheese IS a great munchie, along with crackers and other....things! 

Love and Hugs to you, your lovely wife and the - ah - "rowdy" gang

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## rallow

*They love their baskets!*

Thank you mr squeaks. Same to you and yours.

When The Dinkster first hatched I put him in a white plastic basket lined with soft rags and/or paper. He became so accustomed his basket that even as an adult he will not sleep anywhere else. Each night I put him in at about 10:00pm, and he is not heard from again until I take him out the next morning at around 7:30. I tried once leaving him in his cage overnight, but as soon as I turned out the light he began trashing about in the dark making such a racked as he smashed against the sides of the cage, that I was sure he was going to injure himself. I had always thought that The Dinkster as an individual loved his basket so much solely because that’s where he was raised. However lately after putting L.L. Squeakington in a basket to sleep, mostly so the he and Lona will not fight in the early morning before I get up as I have heard them doing, I have discovered that he too is in love with his basket. So much so that when I come to get him to put him into it he will do that shuttering thing that pigeons do in anticipation. Then all I have to do is carry him to the table where his basket sits, and open my hands. Though he could fly away into the house very easily, he will instead jump straight down into his basket and squat down every time! Just now I tried sitting down in my chair without covering him as usual, just to see what he would do. I could not help but to laugh out loud as he popped he head up several time to look for me. He did not however try to leave his basket. Instead when I went to him I found him huddled comfortable in one corner still squatting. I then covered him knowing that he too will sleep peacefully through the night.

I was telling my wife the other day that I have spent many nights of my life, mostly when I was in the Army on field maneuvers, sleeping in places a lot less comfortable than The Dinkster, and Squeakington ‘s baskets. Places like the minuscule hammocks on The USS Rose, the 50 year old troop ship that took me to Germany in 1965, and on the ground in the hills of the Grafenveer reserve where once I was trampled by a heard of wild pigs while fast asleep in the pitch blackness of the forest night. (All this was still far better than serving in Vietnam, which I was fortunate enough not to have to do during my 3 years of service.)

Anyway, I’ve tried to make both of the aforementioned baskets as comfortable as possible. Each has a two layer, bubble wrap mattress which I cover with 3 layers of Kleenex making them appear pretty comfy. As far as their pooping, another thing that’s surprised me is how both birds manage to deposit it at one end of their baskets, so as not soil themselves by laying in it.

Does anyone else have a pet pigeon who sleeps in a basket or box, and loves it? Is what I describe above common pigeon behavior, or are my birds just a bit freaky?


----------



## Pidgey

They're not "freaky"... they're spoiled beyond belief!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, gee, Pidgey, OF COURSE they are! 

I bet you're just jealous 'cause you don't have have a comfy "basket" like they do and have to make do with an old bed! 

'Course, on the other hand, you *do* have Lin to spoil you! Just ask her for a basket!  ROFLMAO

Squeakers has his own basket and occupies it almost 24/7 when he's in "daddy" mode sitting on his egg. This is the only time he gets to stay outside his "home" all the time. He lines his basket and egg with shredded strips of paper and some feathers and I just move him from bedroom to living room. He only leaves to eat, drink, poop and make brief walkabouts to make sure things are OK and that's about it. 

"Mate" mode is a different story! 

Smart pijies you have there, Rallow! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches
Shi and the gang


----------



## rallow

I do try to give my birds what they like because they are full, fledged pets, friends, and companions just like a dog or cat. If this spoils them, then so be it.
(I am thinking o getting a large basket for my wife and myself. Maybe I could put our Tempur-Pedic mattress in it, along with a few shredded newspapers and feathers.)

Our Lona just hates the outside! I put her out today and had to let her in an hour later because she never left the fireescape.


----------



## mr squeaks

rallow said:


> I do try to give my birds what they like because they are full, fledged pets, friends, and companions just like a dog or cat. If this spoils them, then so be it.
> (I am thinking o getting a large basket for my wife and myself. Maybe I could put our Tempur-Pedic mattress in it, along with a few shredded newspapers and feathers.)
> 
> *WHO says one can't sleep in a "basket?" Only bound by your imagination! Sounds good to me! Square, Round, Oblong...take your pick!*
> 
> Our Lona just hates the outside! I put her out today and had to let her in an hour later because she never left the fireescape.


*Now, there is one smart pij! She knows where's it's safe with room and board...all FREE!

Rallow, obviously you have a "way" with pigeons. That's a gift! Keep up the good work!

Oh yes, one more thing: don't kid yourself...Pidgey spoils some of his pigeons rotten too...otherwise, HOW would HE know your pigeons were spoiled? ROFL 

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang*


----------



## Pidgey

Did I forget to use the word "rotten"?

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

Yes, mr squeaks,
With all that I do for my pigeons, I have yet to dress them up in holiday costumes as some folks do. 
At least not yet! 
Lately though I’ve been thinking. 
With Easter just a few months away, I wonder if I might be able to locate a tiny bunny outfit somewhere online.


----------



## mr squeaks

Personally, Pidgey, I prefer "beyond belief" to "rotten."  You were right the first time!

And, Rallow, don't know about the tendency for *some* (discretion prevents me from naming names, except one name _does_ start with "P.") to dress their pijies up as something "else." However, will be honest enough to say that I find myself ROFL! 

Pigeons who permit this are must be very calm and collected....and resigned...

Personally, I think they are adorable in FEATHERS!

Love and Hugs
Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## rallow

I believe that we have lost our great Little Lord Squeakington, who I rescued from our courtyard as a very young chick in early October. Squeakington was accustomed to going out each morning, and then returning in the evening. He has not been seen since a week ago today when I saw him on the window ledge that afternoon after letting him out that morning. I am sorry now that I did not let him in then even though it was a couple of hours earlier than his usual return time. What really makes me think that he may be dead is that I found what looked like the remains of a pigeon kill in our courtyard 2 days after he disappeared. It was just a few clumps of feathers, but they were feathers that looked as if they had been torn out by the roots. My wife says that Squeakington must have flown off and joined another flock, however I cannot see him doing that and leaving his home, food, and security behind. He was an odd looking little pigeon with a great deal of character. He had that strange crest on his head which made him stand out like no other feral pigeon I’ve seen. He had grown big and strong with us, and very fast, so it’s hard to understand how he got caught by something. There are older, slower birds around our building who we have known for 6 or more years. I would hate to think that his contact with us made him less cautious than he should have been. Oh well, who knows. Maybe my wife is right, and someday soon his odd little silhouette will again appear at our window. God willing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I, too, hope *Little Lord Squeakington* shows up again, Rallow. 

Not much else to say.

Larry


----------



## Mindy

So sorry about Little Lord Squeakington. I do hope he comes back if he hasn't been caught by something. Loved reading your thread about you and your family of pigeons. min


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh NO!! I am so sorry to hear that Lord Squeakington may not be with us anymore!! That is so sad, Rallow. 

IF he is only with us now in spirit, I know that Maggie and Linda (Feather) will be taking good care of him...

Along with my fellow family site members, I will keep fingers crossed and hope for the best!

Sending *HEALING* LOVE and HUGS at this sad time...

Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Pidgey

Sometimes they get married, you know. When that happens, they often won't show up anymore.

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne

> Sometimes they get married, you know. When that happens, they often won't show up anymore.
> 
> Pidgey



Pidgey ...

I don't know what your marital status is (more likely, don't remember, since I read all your posts about *Unie* at the time, and most of your subsequent posts),

but ...

should it ever change,

don't leave PT!

LOL, Larry

(Just had to say this. First thing that came into my mind when I read your post).


----------



## rallow

Thank You Pidgey. I really hope that you're right about my Squeakington. Rita at The Wild Bird Fund told me the same thing. I never did figure out Squeakington's gender for sure, so it is possible that she found a mate and went off with him. Either way thinking of this possibility does make my wife and I feel better about our little friend.


----------



## rallow

*No more smiles from Smiling Beauty*

!I don't know what's going on here. As of a week ago Monday our friend Smiling Beauty stopped visiting for food and she had done each day in early afternoon for several months. This makes 3 of our alumni who have vanished in the last 4 months.

Here is a video of Smiling Beauty: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ByZTZc7peA


----------



## JoyfulSongTree

Hope she comes back !!!

Best wishes,
Carol


----------



## TAWhatley

I hope Smiling Beauty is OK and will be back for a visit. I know how sad and worrisome it is when you don't see somebirdy that you are used to seeing all the time. It happens to me all the time with the duck pond flock, and that includes ducks as well as pigeons that cause me concern when I don't see them.

Terry


----------



## rallow

*Mau Mau Rules!*

This is our new pigeon Mau Mau who we got from The Wild Bird Fund in Manhattan. 
Mau Mau is such a sweet guy that my wife and I have fallen in love with hm, and will keep him. 
Welcome to the family Mau Mau! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lS-ZnxPA9w


----------



## TAWhatley

Home, Sweet, Home to you, Mau Mau! You're one lucky bird and so are your humans!

Enjoyed the video very much!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama

Mau Mau is just the sweetest
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks

MAU MAU is a HANDSOME PIJ, Rallow!!

What a wonderful tribute video to him!

How does he get along with the Dinkster and others?

I SO hope that Mau Mau will remain as friendly as he is in your video! But, why do I say this, you ask?

A VERY good reason...y'see, that is *exactly* how Mr. Squeaks acts with me when he is in _*mate*_ mode. He is just a love pij...

_However, _alas,  this does not last because he goes into _*daddy*_ mode. He will spend hours in his nest on his egg. I pile his shredded paper strips nesting material next to his basket. In less that 5 minutes, they are ALL tucked under him! 

He only leaves to poop and eat and this phase can last over a week! 

AND, the real kicker...he now protects HIS nest against any and all "intruders," including ME!  He is no longer my loveable mate! 

Any one who _dares_ to come within, what he considers, _his_ nest territory, gets attacked! AND, as some of you know, he is the leader of the *S*uper *P*ower *P*igeons and an expert in Wing Fu and Beak Strikes!

Just a word of warning...*hopefully,* Mau Mau will not turn into "devil pij!"

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks

(oh oh...I see Squeaks talking to himself...I think he's sending messages to Mau Mau via the "Seed Holes!" ) Watch your hand!


----------



## Pidgey

How come I don't get treated like that in my own home when I laze around on the bed and coo? It's the wing-ticking, isn't it? I haven't tried the wing-ticking...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> How come I don't get treated like that in my own home when I laze around on the bed and coo? It's the wing-ticking, isn't it? I haven't tried the wing-ticking...
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah, but, Pidgey....that wing-ticking has to do with _mate mode_ - at least in this situation! As mentioned, Squeaks does _exactly_ the same thing. 

AND, perhaps you don't get treated like that because you soon go into "devil daddy mode!!"  You WILL bite the hand that scritches! 

*sigh* too bad...otherwise, you _do_ have your - ah - good points! 

HKLL in spite of yourself

Shi 
(Wing-ticking/cooing/squatting mate recipient)

P.S. Then, again, could be your utter lack of wings and no feathers!!


----------



## rallow

As hard as it is for me to believe, The Dinkster is in love! He was chosen by Swedlona, the female I rescued last summer (Seen Here: http://cbargains.com/lona.htm) as her mate. The Dink likes being with her so much, that he’ll sit all day with her in their cage without complaining if I let him. It was Swedlona who initiated the romance, and it took her a long time to win The Dinkster over. At first when she approached him, he would peck her and drive her away. After a while he began simply walking away. As a bit more time passed he began to allow her to kiss/groom him. And finally as her advances persisted he began returning her affection! All of this taking perhaps 7 weeks.

I am also pleased to say that though he now has Lona, he has not stopped his interaction with us. He still seeks me out in order to bite and peck me. He still loves my wife’s shoes, and will still let me pet him when he’s in just the right mood. I guess his life is pretty full now. What more could a pigeon ask for than what The Dinkster has? Yes, it is true that he doesn't get to fly outside. Though Lona goes outside all the time, The Dink will not follow her.


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW, Lona sure became a beauty, Rallow!! No wonder she finally won over the Dinkster!! Some females just have to try harder!

I'm glad Dink doesn't go out. He would never make in the outside world. Watch Lona, tho, because we wouldn't want her to bring back any "nasties!"

*CONGRATULATIONS* to the happy couple!!

Get those fake eggs ready!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## rallow

*Still another leaves us*

Since the primary goal of any person trying rehab a feral animal is to get it healthy enough to release, I guess that our most recent charge, Mau Mau’s experience with us has gone as it should. 

Though having very little experience with complete freedom, Mau Mau has taken several excursions outside in the last couple of weeks, and returned very quickly from each. Last Thursday however, he went out and did not return until the next morning. Then on Sunday when I opened the window to let his girlfriend Two Toe out, he followed her so quickly that I could not have stopped him even if I’d wanted to. This time Mau Mau did not return, which to be honest surprised me. We have been watching for him for 3 days now and even though Two Toe is still showing up for a handout as per usual, Mau Mau has not been with her. There were several times when I thought I saw him on a rooftop across the street, but I could not be sure even using binoculars. I am wondering too if he may have returned to Manhattan since that is where he spent a great deal of time when he was young. 


During the time we had Mau Mau, the transformations of personality he went through were amazing. When we got him he was so timid, and shy that when I set him down in one place, he would remain there until I picked him up and put him down someplace else. After a while he became very affectionate toward me and for about a week did nothing but follow me around, even sitting on my pillow while I took my nap. He changed again when he met Two Toe a female, losing all interest in his human friends, in favor of watching other pigeons through the window and exhibiting the behavior a feral pigeon who was being held against his will. Anyway though we miss him, having him was an excellent learning experience for us. We truly hope that Mau Mau has found happiness in the life he has chosen for himself. We will of course continue to watch for him and post if we see him again. 

So far counting Mau Mau, there have been 4 pigeons who lived with us for a while, and who then left. (Mau mau is the first that I know for sure is a male.) With heavy hearts we wish them God Speed. We will remember each for his or her individual character and personality.


----------



## rallow

We got 2 chicks yesterday from Rita at the NYC Wild Bird Fund, who was keeping 11 in her apartment, and needed some relief. My wife has already named these little sweethearts, (see photo) who we’ve immediately become fond of even though we are going to try our best to release them when they are full grown and capable of taking care of themselves. According to Rita these chicks became orphans when the janitor of a NYC apartment building took them from their window sill nest, put them in a box, and set the box on the sidewalk in front of the building. How people can be so cruel to such benign and sweet little creatures is beyond my ability to understand.

For some reason my adult female pigeon Lona who I have never seen exhibit even the slightest bit of aggression toward other birds, and who went way out of her way to mother the younger chick I found at the same time I found her, seems to hate these to chicks, and has tried to peck them twice now. Lona is currently sitting on an egg which I guess has something to do with this behavior. Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Nice picture you have next to the black and white chicks. On the white-feathered chick you quickly notice the dark of the eyes. On the dark feathered chick, the lighter areas (including the background) define a lot of what you first notice

Interesting behavior from *Lona*. How close is her nest to where the two chicks are? (Not that I can answer your question).

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Those two are adorable!! 

Sounds like Lona is just being a "protective" momma hen! WoeBeGone gets VERY protective when she has eggs! My hands have paid the price!

Wishing Ying and Yang all the best for a long, safe and happy life!!

Please keep us updated on their development...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## rallow

Larry,
The chicks were at the foot of our bed, while Lona has her nest under the bed, about 7 feet away. Not close enough for her to think that they threatened her nest. When she saw them she circled them for about 10 minutes watching them as if trying to figure out what they are. Then, this morning when I took the chicks out of their basket and placed them on the floor for a few minutes so that I could clean their basket, I looked down and saw Lona just standing there looking at them again. This time she did not attack them, she just looked. I believe that our Lona has had a lot of trauma in her life, so I do not blame her for whatever memories or instinct drove her to attack them.

Our Dinkster on the other hand could care less about these babies. He does not even look at them let alone show them any aggression. I set him near them watching him closely to see what his attitude would be, and all he did was walk away. Seems that the only thing The Dink really enjoys biting and pecking is me!

Here is a video I made of Ying and Yang: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWGUul2Zgzc


----------



## mistergugu

I can't believe it. I saw your Youtube Dinkster the meanest pigeon some time ago on youtube. Today I started reading through this thread by chance about LucyLiu and Dinkster only to realize on the third page of the thread that it is you! I just wanted to say your videos impressed me and thank you for sharing.


----------



## rallow

mistergugu,
Thank you. Yes, The Dinkster is still going strong at age 4, however as you may know Lucy Liu, AKA "Pidge" has been gone for over a year and a half now. All that I do for pigeons I do because of how great my Pidge was. Because of her I've saved a dozen or so pigeon who I would not have thought to be worth the effort had she not showed me the beauty, intelligence and character of her species. There will never be another like my Pidge.


----------



## rallow

A few days ago I went to take a photo of The Dinkster just sitting around, when he took off, and I got this! :


----------



## Charis

That picture is spectacual. I really love it.


----------



## Pidgey

It IS a great picture but now that I look at The Dink front on, I'm saddened to diagnose that he's...

He's...

<sniff!>

He's...

...PIGEON-TOED!!!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> It IS a great picture but now that I look at The Dink front on, I'm saddened to diagnose that he's...
> 
> He's...
> 
> <sniff!>
> 
> He's...
> 
> ...PIGEON-TOED!!!
> 
> Pidgey




Leave it to "our" Pidgey to come up with that one!!  

ROFLMAO

GREAT PIC, Rallow!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL from

Shi and the gang: MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## rallow

Thank You Charis. 
Any good photos I might take are purely accidental. 

Pidgey: 
It only looks like The Dinkster is pigeon toed because he's both bow legged, and knock-kneed at the same time.

Thanks Mr. Squeaks.


----------



## rallow

I released Ying and Yang yesterday out of our bedroom window as I have done with several other pigeons we've fostered. They did not come back in through the window which I’d left opened for them, however they appeared twice on our fire escape looking as if they might. My best hope of course is to see them happy and healthy in our neighborhood for years to come.
May God Speed my good little Ying and Yang!


----------



## Pidgey

If they make a nest and start raising babies, you might end up with grandpigeons out the ying-yang...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> If they make a nest and start raising babies, you might end up with grandpigeons out the ying-yang...
> 
> Pidgey


I see you are still in "rare" form, Mr. Pidge!!  

WE wish Ying and Yang a Looooong, Healthy and Safe Productive life, Rallow! Many thanks for the update!

Love and Hugs

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## rallow

At just before dark, on the day after the day I released them, Ying & Yang reappeared at our window asking in. I let them in and an now putting them out each morning.

Does anyone know if pigeons can hear the high pitch of a dog whistle? What I want to do is get them to stay out all day, then come back in to sleep by blowing the whistle. To condition them I’m blowing it every time I give them a treat.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hello Rallow,

I bought a metal dog whistle (with adjustable pitch) at a pet shop in Cologne in 2004, with te idea of training *Pidgiepoo* to come home from the neighboring city blocks, since we had spent quite a number of hours looking for him, and he being not so far away when we did find him.

I could hear something from the whistle, but didn't know much about how to go about training a pigeon to come. 

I would blow the whistle, with no apparent effect. Nearby pigeons groomed their plumage, and were interested mainly in the other pigeons. 

I suspected there were already so many other city noises they had learned to disregard. How many distant motorcycles and screeching car brakes, distorted by distance and echoing off buildings would roughly imitate a dog whistle? How many detectors which send out high frequency sounds? 

Withhold food? There's plenty of distractions on the street. If you had the windows always closed, and whistled for the few minutes you opened one of them, you would block off access to safety for some of them. I had to keep the window open quite often in the midst of sub-zero weather for lengthy periods of time, while the "kid" decided when he was ready to come in from "play."

I usually had the best result by sticking my head out of the window for up to half an our at a time looking for him, trying to get his attention, watch him preen another ten or fifteen minutes, calling to him while keeping an eye out for neighbors on the lookout for "crazies" such as myself. Oftentimes searching for him for up to two hours, and finally persuading him to come to my shoulder.

Takes patience and dedication.

Suspect it eventually lowers one's IQ. LOL.

Am interested to hear what others have to say about this.

Larry


----------



## rallow

Swedlana’s new chicks. 
The Dinkster may or may not be the father.


----------



## rallow

Larry,
I blow my dog whistle every time I give Ying and Yang a treat. Today at around dusk when I did not see them at the window as usual, I blew it and they appeared seconds later looking for their treat. I also blew it when one of our local pigeons who we call Big Gray was sitting on the window sill, and he dropped his head and began looking upward. Yes, it is noisy here in Queens, however our enclosed courtyard is relitively quiet.

Sadly both of my Lona’s chicks (pictured above) have died. One lived just a day and a half, the other just slightly over two days. I do not know why they died. They were eating and pooping, and moving around quite a lot. I cared for them the same way I did three other young chicks I raised with great success. Though others have left and disappeared, these 2 are the first chicks I fostered who have died. My wife who has a Buddhist background says that their souls decided that they did not want to be pigeons, so they moved on to something else. Since Lona does not want to care for her chicks, I must not again let her keep her eggs as I did this time.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sending our heartfelt condolences on the deaths of the little ones, Rallow.

I agree with your wife. Their spirits are flying free to go where they will.

Sending our BEST for the rest of your pijies with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!

Glad to hear the good results with your whistle too.

Shi and the gang


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Sorry to hear about the deaths of the little ones, Rallow.

My rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised male pigeon *Wieteke* and his feral mate *Mamieke* lost their first set of babies a couple of days after birth, also. Both of them appeared outwardly normal, in death, like your chicks in your photo. (Their first solitary egg proved to be infertile). Of the next pair, *Number Three* and *Droplet*, I had to surreptitiously supplementary hand-feed the much smaller Droplet for a few days so he could keep developing. The next pair, *Number 5* and *Number 6* required no unusual help from me.


Nice to hear about your results so far with the dog whistle.

Larry


----------



## rallow

A funny thing happened this morning. There is a pigeon we call "Two Toed Squeaks" who I helped about six months ago, (The Wild Bird Fund tech snipped of two of her toes because they were black and dead.) and who still shows up for a handout every day. After feeding her and letting her out this morning, I saw a small, pitch black pigeon with big orange eyes sitting on the window ledge looking in. I was going to chase him (or her) away when I noticed that there was a bunch of thin string tangled around his feet to the point where his legs we virtually shackled together, and he could only hop. Just to see what would happen I opened the window and stepped back. To my surprise the bird hopped in and sat down on the table next to my Pidge's cage. As I went to grab him he made what seemed a less than sincere attempt to flee, then sat back, almost relaxed into my hands. I called my wife who came out with her jeweler's eye piece and a small pair of scissors, and then began to work on him as I held him. I wish you could have see how clam this bird was as we worked at getting the string off his feet. Not once did he struggle or resist in any way. I have seen this before actually. It seems that sometimes when certain animals reach a extreme point of desperation, they will turn themselves over to humans, almost as if to say "I can take no more! Either help me or kill me!" After removing the string, sections of which had begun embedding itself into the flesh of the birds foot, we put him in Pidge's cage for a half hour allowing him to fill up on good seed and peanuts, then let him go out of the same window thru which he came. It is true that animals almost always know when someone is trying to help them. If I've ever doubted this, I know longer do.


----------



## Pidgey

Even Pierpont knew that we were helping her. She COMPLAINED about it, but she knew she was being helped.

You're a good family, Rallow, you and your wife. If the world were full of people like you, we'd come far closer to Utopia than we've ever been.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Good job, rallow! Yes, they do know when we're trying to help. I never cease to be amazed at the tiny baby birds with no feathers, eyes closed, who will catch on to me feeding them in a single try .. how something so small could trust something so big (me) that they can't even see is beyond me .. but they do.

Terry


----------



## rallow

Thank you Pidgey and Terry.
We have been having some trouble with our neighbors complaining about pigeon activity around our windows. Though I can no longer feed, I will help distressed birds for as long as possible. I have applied to take the NY State animal rehabber’s exam to sort of legitimize my efforts.


----------



## mr squeaks

Darn neighbors!

We are sending our KUDOS for helping "string pij," Rallow! WELL DONE! 

*All the best with the rehabbers exam!!* You will be terrific!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## mubcupk

rallow said:


> t seems that sometimes when certain animals reach a extreme point of desperation, they will turn themselves over to humans, almost as if to say "I can take no more! Either help me or kill me!" After removing the string, sections of which had begun embedding itself into the flesh of the birds foot, we put him in Pidge's cage for a half hour allowing him to fill up on good seed and peanuts, then let him go out of the same window thru which he came. It is true that animals almost always know when someone is trying to help them. If I've ever doubted this, I know longer do.


You are awesome for doing this, and it is amazing that a wild bird would know to turn to you for help. Of all the places he could have ended up, it was YOUR house he came. I guess that reminds me of the two starving ringnecks who came to our house and sat on our doorstep waiting to be rescued (one last year and one this year). Of all the places they could have ended up, or died out in the Tucson heat, they wound up at our house where we still care for them (and their eggs!).


----------



## rallow

Mubcupk:
Very interesting about thos doves. 
I guess your local birds have you marked as a soft touch, just as mine do.


----------



## rallow

I've been trying to release our female pigeon Swedlona (seen here: http://cbargains.com/lona.htm ) with no success. I released her in a park in Flushing, a few miles from us, and she was back the same day. I then released her 10 miles onto on Long Island and she was back the next morning. Yesterday we took her with to Uniondale when we went shopping, which is around 25 miles from our/her home. Again she was waiting for me to let her in on our window sill this morning. Lona appears to be a true homer. I will not release her again with the idea of returning her to a feral life. She is really something to watch when released. What she does is sit for around 15 seconds apparently getting her bearings, then take off flying in the exact direction of her home. We all have of course heard of the almost magical sense of direction, and amazing homing instinct that pigeons have. This is however the first time I've seen it firsthand. Lona is not a pet as my Dinkster and Pidge are/were. She is in fact very much afraid of us and will not let a human touch her at all. When I do find it necessary to handle her she always make that barking distress noise pigeons make, as if I were out to kill her, in spite of how many times I've held her before. She does however like the perks of living here, and just will not leave! I would like to give her to someone who appreciates a good homer. So far though I haven’t found anyone I can trust to take good care of her.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Gotta watch them neighbors, lest their emotional reactions curtail your activities to less than what you consider reasonable and practical and necessary.

Mass (communal) hysteria stemming from anonymous sources, set in a supposedly logically-argued framework based upon supposedly realistic premises of argument, is hard to counter. 

What's your moniker or name for the string-entangled pigeon you and your wife recently helped? Great job. 

I used to carry with me or keep available a few photos of the rescues i was dealing with, to show anyone who objected to my rescue work, or to anyone who was interested. I figured a few "before" and "after" could be quite useful, possibly to make a point of "do you want a sick, unhealthy bird or bird population, or would you rather have healthy birds around?" Wasn't able to make much use of them, since I was rather clandestine about my rescue activities.

When I rescued *Splitbeak*, I had dropped some seed, and the very weak Splitbeak was in the huddle of pigeons feeding when I caught her. A guy from a temporary beer and food stall at the _Weihnachtsmarkt_ ("Christmas market," held during Advent, the four weeks before Christmas, in Cologne) saw me feeding and had no patience to listen to any explanation I offered. The pigeons were permanent visitors to or residents at the _Platz_ or church plaza or square, and he was only there a few weeks a year (the second year for that particular market), but the pigeons obviously had no rights. The beer-drinkers were all-important. Anthropocentric thinking, not extending beyond the beer-dulled skull on a workday afternoon.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks

Rallow, I am not surprised that Swedlona keeps returning! I took one look at her picture and exclaimed, "She looks _just like_ *my* homing pigeon, MR. Squeaks! 

When I showed Squeaks, he casually mentioned that he had _sent her to you_ as his female "clone." Since he is permanently retired due to his wing injury, he "flies" through Lona, his hen equivalent...

Of course, this came as no surprise to me as I firmly beleive that *Nothing is impossible...just (currently) unknown...*

And, of course, as Director of the *S*uper *P*ower *P*igeons (*SPP*s), MR. Squeaks never fails to surprise me with his many talents!

Wishing you, your wife and your wonderful pigeons _All The Best_ with Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## rallow

Larry:
Since I’ve given so many pigeons names, I thought I do something different this time and call the guy with the string on his feet “Black Pigeon With Orange Eyes”. Incidentally Black pigeon With Orange Eyes is now showing up every morning looking for a handout.

The thing about our complaining neighbor is that though he or she leaves notes on our door, and has said things to our superintendent, not once has he/she knocked on our door and talked to me face to face. I suspect a middle-aged woman two floors below us. This particular woman lives alone and goes around with a sour look on her face as if she would consider finding something to complain about to be a blessing! I suspect that it’s her because once when I was sitting outside on the steps to our lobby, she started complaining to me about the one or two pigeon droppings that were there in a tone that seemed to indicate that I was somehow responsible. Since there were only two or three small spots on the steps at the time, it was obvious that she just wanted to say something to me in a indirect manor.

Mr. Squeaks:
You're right; pigeons do seem to have super powers, or at least super abilities. I was reading the other day about how the navy once used them to spot people lost at sea. Seems that they can see people floating among the white caps better even than humans with binoculars.

There is no doubt that My Dinkster just loves Lona! I let her out this morning as I do each day, and at about 5:00 when I saw her at the window asking in, I called to her. At hearing her name The Dinkster came flying in as if he was just dyeing to see her again! Funny how he loves her so much since though he is very romantic with her, he has never that I know of actually mated with her.

I have heard many times once a pigeon bonds with a mate, he or she will desert his human friends entirely. This has not been true of our Dinkster. Though as I said he really loves Lona, he still interacts with my wife and I as much as he did before he met her. In other words, he still never misses a chance to bite or peck one of us!


----------



## mr squeaks

*I have heard many times once a pigeon bonds with a mate, he or she will desert his human friends entirely. This has not been true of our Dinkster. Though as I said he really loves Lona, he still interacts with my wife and I as much as he did before he met her. In other words, he still never misses a chance to bite or peck one of us!*

ROFL Rallow!! Heck, MR. Squeaks is MY mate and delights in Wing Fuing and Beak Striking *me!* I ask him why he's being so mean and he says, "'Cause I can!" and then smirks!! Ungrateful bird!

I sure hope Ms. Sour Lady Puss doesn't cause you a lot of grief! It's too bad she won't open her mind!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi, MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## rallow

Over the last week no less than three pigeons have showed up at our window with foot problems. Two had fine string tangled and embedded in their feet, the other a local we've known for a long time who we call "Angel Girl", had human hair embedded so tightly around one of her toes that it had cut her to the bone! As I may have said before, over the years our local birds have learned where to go when they're in trouble. I do not know how they know that we will help them, but they do. Such instincts are I guess, God given. I did not know what to do for Angel Girl because a scab had formed over the hair that was causing the problem, and pulling it out was going to be very painful for her. I called Rita at The Wild Bird Fund, who told me to soak the foot in Epson Salts for 15 minutes or so and this would dissolve the scab. Rita was right on because after the soaking, my wife was able to remove all of the hair using a tweezer and her jeweler's eye piece, returning circulation to Angel Girl's foot. I then put some antibiotic cream on the wound and watched her for a while. There was some improvement almost immediately as I could see her beginning to walk on the foot, limping much less than she had been before. I then released her. 

Update:
Two days later Angel Girl showed up with part of her toe dangling from her foot! Apparently the hair and scab had somehow been acting as a conduit for blood, keeping the toe alive. We took her in again and I prepared to take her to T.W. B.F. so that Rita or Karen could see her. However just as Rita had said that it might, the toe fell off before the time came. The separation was so clean that I decided to keep her one more day soaking the foot a couple of times, then release her if she did not show any signs of distress. I let her go that evening after seeing that she was walking really well without even a slight limp. I promised myself that I would make sure to keep an eye on her which was an easy thing to do since she frequents our fire escape almost every day at around the same time.

The next day not only did Angel Girl show up as usual, but she brought along her mate who we call “Nice Guy” and two adolescent chicks who were trying to feed from their parents crops. They remained by our window for several hours, and were extremely interesting for both myself and my wife to watch.


Though Angel Girl is a pretty old bird, we really hope that after all of this she'll have a better quality life from here forward.


----------



## mr squeaks

Wow, Rallow!! 

What a terrific ending to what could have been a more nasty experience for Angel Girl!!

AND, talk about trust! Bringing her mate and kids to say "Howdy!"

WELL DONE, pigeon whisperers!

Love and Hugs

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## TAWhatley

Super job Rallow and Mrs. Rallow! Very well done! I'm so glad the pigeons have you to help them when they are in need!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hello Rallow,

I like to use a scalpel blade which has a sharp edge on the inside of the curved blade, and is sharp for an eighth of an inch or so, or a couple of millimeters, on the outer edge near the point. I insert the blade parallel to the length of the thread and use a pulling or drawing stroke to sever the thread or hair. 

Sharp point of blade gets under thread easily, and the pigeon should hardly feel it. Sharp edge cuts thread with very little effort, and removes thread tension.

What I like most about this blade is that the sharp point can snag the thread and act like a claw, drawing the thread out through the "tunnel" formed by the scab or skin overgrowing the thread.

I'm not too sure if my description is clear (I'm getting myself a bit confused). So, for a graphic metaphor: Imagine the thread is a train going through a mountain tunnel. You snag the end of the caboose and pull the train out of the tunnel, without disturbing the mountain. Little or minimal bleeding.

Fine-pointed scissors are more appropriate in some instances, since you can pinch through and sever the thread without any tugging.


----------



## mr squeaks

Don't forget the fine tweezers!!

I am familiar with those scalpels, Larry...well done post!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## rallow

We have a new chick that's 3 days old now. It's been hot and it seems to be doing well at around 92 degrees F. 
Can someone please tell me what temp is optimum for its survival? If so, please email me at: [email protected] 
Thanks.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Ideal ambient temperature for chicks*

Info not from personal experience, but gleaned from internet:

Information is given for incubating eggs and raising "commonly hatched poultry and game bird species," (including chicken chicks). Pigeon chicks start off somewhat smaller in body mass than newly-hatched chickens, so can lose internal body heat more rapidly. I would assume there is less margin for error in temperature fluctuations. 

*University of Minnesota, Extension*

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/livestocksystems/di0631.html



> The sides of the box provide adequate protection from drafts. The 1st week, keep the temperature at the level of the chicks at 90-95° F. Reduce the temperature about 5 degrees per week until room temperature is reached. It is best to use a thermometer to measure the temperature, but the actions of the chicks can also be a guide. When the chicks are cold, they bunch up and give a distressed "cheep." *When they are too warm, they stand apart with their beaks open, and their throats may have a pulsating or panting motion. *In most rooms, a light bulb placed over the box will provide enough heat. A gooseneck study lamp with a 60- or 75-watt bulb works well. The neck of the lamp can be adjusted to provide more or less heat. If necessary, cut a slit in the side of the box so the base of the lamp can remain outside the box, with the gooseneck of the lamp fitting in the slit and the lampshade placed inside the box.


Others may have better, or contradictory but correct, info on optimum pigeon chick ambient temperatures.

Larry


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*More info on pigeon chick ambient temperatures*

From the Australian Pigeon Company

ARTIFICIAL INCUBATION AND HAND-RAISING

By Dr Colin Walker BSc, BVSc, MRCVS, MACVSc (Avian health) 

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/Handrasing.html



> Heat can be provided by a converted incubator, a pet heating pad or a container (even a cardboard box is fine) with an incandescent bulb. If using a bulb, the heat can be altered by changing the height of the bulb above the chick, the wattage (strength) of the globe or using a thermostat. *A temperature between 32˚C and 37˚C should be maintained. Newly hatched chicks do better at the higher end of the scale. *Humidity is best supplied by providing a source of water near the heat source such as a small jar of water. Chicks that are too cold will become poorly responsive and feel cold to the touch, and when very cold start to display a reflex involving repeated opening of the beak. Hot youngsters also become poorly responsive and become a bright pink colour. Youngsters older than 7 days will also pant.


*32* degrees Celsius is *89,6* degrees Fahrenheit (temperature)
*37* degrees Celsius is *98,6* degrees Fahrenheit (also equivalent to normal human body temperature)

Larry


----------



## rallow

Thank you for the information Larry.

The chick who we’ve named Suelee is 19 days old now and doing well except for one thing. As you can see in her photo Suelee’s legs are very long, even freakishly so. The way she sits with them splayed out to the sides, it’s hard to imagine that she will ever be able to stand up. I’ve had about a half dozen chick at this age and I have not see one with legs that look like this. In fact in thinking back to the day she hatched, and how her mother did not want to care for her, but rather only wanted to peck her, I’m wondering if perhaps she sensed that she had a deformity. Can anyone enlighten me about this? Do some chicks look like this just short of 3 weeks old, or is there something wrong with our Suelee? You can email me at: [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## mr squeaks

YIKES, Rallow!

Those are really splayed legs!! 

I know there have been posts with information on helping to correct this. BUT, the sooner the better!!

Do a search for "splay legs"...hopefully, one of our knowlegeable members will be along too!

All the best with Suelee!! What a cutie!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Rallow, it could be *Suelee* will need corrective surgery. Maybe the sooner the better. I'm sure PT members would help some to defray costs. 

If I recall correctly, the splayed legs needed to be corrected before the chick was ten days old. Hopefully my memory is failing me on this matter. I think one of our members in India or Pakistan fixed a splayed leg on an older chick, but off the top of my head I don't remember who it was. 

Larry


----------



## Pidgey

I'd stand that bird up in a very small container (one with a very narrow bottom almost like a cup) for an extended period so that the legs were corrected. Many strategies have been used on here before, including taping and making "snowshoes". I've even used a rubber band (wide) on a couple. But let's see what standing him or her up in a very limited space will do in the interim.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeoncrap

I don't think a single mother pigeon would get too tired raising one young by herself. In the wild, yes they would as it takes many hours to find a crop full of food. In a cage, it can be done in 30 secs, hence it is quite easy. Also, if you breed squab pigeons, the male self raises the young after 2-3 weeks. I think the biggest question is, why would you want the female to experience being a mother in the first place, maybe you are taking pigeon keeping too far. Many dogs/cats are desexed, it is the norm.


----------



## rallow

Pigeoncrap:
Though perhaps it was not your intention, your screen name suggests that you don't really care all that much for pigeons.

My first and best pigeon Pidge, who is now gone, laid dozens of infertile eggs.
I got her a fertile egg to end her maternal frustration. 
I have never sought to be a pigeon keeper. I just try to help those I find in need.
The Dinkster who is the one exception, is now 4 and a half years old, and has a great life.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Rallow...

Just checking to see how Suelee is and if she will be having surgery?

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## rallow

Here are photos of my great little splay legged chick Sue Lee. I had Sue Lee euthanized today though I so very much did not want to. I gave in as the vet listed all the things that were wrong with her and said how much she must be suffering. Actually I did not see Sue Lee suffering, she did in fact seem very alert and attentive to all that was going on around her. Her apatite was also good, extremely so, a thing which does not indicate a creature that is in pain. True she could neither walk nor fly, and she did have several sores that she’d gotten from sliding around on the floor. In retrospect I have no idea if I made the right desision.

Perhaps I was being selfish by insisting on keeping Sue lee alive for so long. She lived to be 9 and a half weeks old, and was in bad shape for most of that time, at least outwardly. It was not until I took her to the vet last Wednesday to have her wounds tended though that she really started to look awful. It seemed that the treatment they did for her made her worse! When I brought her there she had a 2 inch scrape like, shallow wound on her chest that she got from sliding along the floor, which had a scab but didn't look too bad. When they took off the bandages this morning that they'd put on her last week, the wound had grown to 3 & 1/2 inches or so, and was far more raw and inflamed. If the wound had just looked the same as it did last week, I do not think I would have felt the need to have her put down. All this after the vet, a woman only in her low 30ties had assured me that regardless of her twisted legs they would at least heal her wounds. 

It could be that I'm just a bit upset because I spent almost $700 to help little Sue Lee, and all I have to show for it is her ashes. The money means nothing really. I would have spent 10 times as much if Sue Lee could have been saved. I keep thinking about the way she always looked at me, and how every time she wanted food or water she would grab my shirt with her beak and give it a little tug. I quickly came to know what this meant. She did it one last time when I was sitting in the vets office this morning, and I gave her a drink from a water bottle I'd brought with me. I am really going to miss my little Sue Lee. She was born on 7-11, but had nothing but bad luck. May God rest her beautiful little soul.

I feel strongly that most of Sue Lee's problems were my fault. Though I've learned a lot about pigeons, I'd never heard of splayed legs, and did not notice Sue Lee’s condition until it was too late. If I had known about it I could have had it corrected while she was a very young chick, and her legs were soft and pliable. All of her other problems stemmed from this condition which though hereditary, may have been correctable had I caught it soon enough. The only good thing about this is that I will know to watch the legs of any chicks I foster from now on. Also I will no longer foster chicks voluntarily. I will only do so when I find orphans in need of human intervention. Losing them just hurts too much!


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh, Rallow, I am so very very sorry!

Unfortunately, from what you described, I think you made the best decision, even one so very painful!!

Without the use of her legs or wings, her quality of life would not have been good and more sores would have surely been in her future.

Although you only had her for such a short time, I know she will live, firmly loved, in your heart and memory. 

R.I.P. little Sue Lee...such a lovely little soul...

I am sending all the *comforting thoughts with love and hugs* that I can, Rallow. 

Again, my most heartfelt condolences...

Shi


----------



## rallow

*Thank you*

Thank you Mr. Squeaks for the comforting words.
Yes, I know that Sue lee did not have a viable life. But then is any life better than death? I regret my decision now and wish that I had not let them talk me into it. I feel that I should had taken Sue Lee home and tried one last time. 

It really hurt when I got up this morning and she wasn’t there. For several weeks now Sue Lee has sat with me each morning as I watched the news and drank my coffee. Two weeks ago as we sat there, she pecked my coffee cup and looked up at me as if asking for some of what I was having. Since it was no longer hot I gave her a sip. Sue Lee then became a coffee drinker, begging me for sips each morning. I kept it to 2 or 3 sips at most, but she would have drank more if I’d let her. 

I know that I’m being selfish, and that she’s probably better off now. But the doubt, grief, and guilt remain.

Here is a link to the last video I made of Sue lee. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD9vs5t7ioU 
The bandages you see on her were put there by the vet. I believe that they made her condition much worse.
Please notice the energy that Sue Lee has. This energy is the main reason I did not have her put down sooner.
It is also partly responsible for the wounds she got while trying to get around.


----------



## TAWhatley

Rallow .. BLESS you for helping little Sue Lee. Please know that you did the best you could. I think you made the right decision, and I have many a bird "under my belt" to back that opinion up. Sometimes a splay is fixable and sometimes not. If it's not fixable, then my experience tells me that euthanasia is the best option for the bird and the caretaker.

While I have not always been able to take my own best advice, I know that I should have for both the well being of the bird and of myself.

Terry


----------



## cubanlofts

rallow said:


> You are right about her raising two chicks, one would be much better. You are wrong however about her being alone. Like all pet birds without mates she has bonded with her best human friend, and I would help her raise her chick, just as I raised her. I am a disabled vet, so I have the time, and can think of nothing better I could do than help the pet who’s brought so many cheerful moments into my life be happier in her situation. I feel sorry for her because she shows such strong reproductive/maternal instincts that are going unfulfilled. As for leaving her sitting on dud eggs, somehow that seems cruel. I think it’s better to take them right away so that she forgets then as soon as possible. Since we live in a one bedroom apartment, getting her mate and keeping two pigeons as pets would be very difficult. This would not be a problem with a hand raised chick since my wife's sister would take it once it's grown, and give it a very good home.
> 
> Though I don't know if it's true, I have heard that a hen pigeon will not lay eggs if she doesn't have a mate to help raise her young. Since Lucy Liu has laid so many, I guess that she thinks she has one.


she wont forget asap, like u said, u take the eggs away, and she will lay other 2, to replace the ones u took, one fertile egg, and u help her raise the chick, thats doable, nevertheless, i have sem many single birds raising a chick, but she is not experienced with chicks, so not a good idea u not helping, good luck


----------



## rallow

*Is this true?*

Spmeone named Nona just wrote to me saying that our friend MrSqueaks has passed away. Is this true?


----------



## Pidgey

Afraid so, Rallow. There's a current thread. Hang on a minute and I'll get you a link.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Here you go:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=48311

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

I am so sorry!
Though I did not know Shi (Mr. Squeaks) as well as I would have liked to, it was easy to see from her posts that she was a kind and gentle soul.
I will so very much miss her comments which always seem to be upbeat and filled with compassion.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## rallow

I am construction this website. http://petpigeon.com
Suggestions or stories are welcome.
Please send them to the emaile address on the main page.


----------



## rallow

Two Toed Squeak and Her Husband Gray Ray

Since I started dealing with pigeons in June of 2004 when I found our beloved Pidge, I have constantly been amazed at the attributes demonstrated by these wonderful birds! 

Last spring of 2009 I rescued a little, gray female who to date took the most effort of any successful rehab I’ve done. Two Toed Squeaks as we later named her was to say the least, a mess! She had a deformed, saddle shaped head, eyes that protruded from her skull way more than they should have, and a foot so mangled that when I took her to The Wild Bird Fund, they had to remove two of her toes. Toes that were badly blackened hanging dead on her right foot. I kept Two Toed Squeaks for over two weeks in all, soaking her foot, applying 3 topical creams, and giving her antibiotics and an anti yeast agent. (See link below for the day I released her.)

As I told her that she should, several months ago Squeaks started showing up at out front window begging for food. Of course since a promise is a promise, I gave her some and have been feeding her and the big, pretty male she brings with her who we’ve named Gray Ray for quite a while now. With this awfull winter pigeons are having an very hard time finding not only food, but shelter as well. The other day during a wicked snow storm I looked out the window and saw Squeaks and Ray sitting there covered with snow and ice, and with a fast, cold wind blowing on them. Since I wanted to help them, but just could not have any more pigeons living with us, (we have two pet pigeons) I found a box that is about the same with as the window, cut a hole in it, placed it in the window, and lowered the sash on it to secure it. Sure enough, no more than five minutes after I put it in the window scaring them away, Squeaks and Ray returned, found the box, and went inside. I then lowered the screen trapping them there while also making sure that no other birds would try to use their shelter, after which I sat down to watch TV and listen for the sound of the two birds struggling against the confinement. They did not! They were so quiet that I found myself compelled to go and check if they were actually in there, which they were.

The next morning I took the box from the window, took the two out, and placed them in my Pidge’s cage allowing them to eat and drink, and then let them out. At this point the question I asked myself was whether or not they would again enter the box at dusk after I had handled them, or if they would fear it. At dusk I again placed the box in the window, and waited. When nothing happened for 30 minutes or so, I almost gave up and removed the box. Then suddenly, I heard the thumping of pigeon feet on cardboard! I lowered the screen and left them there for the night, just as I had done on the previous day. This has gone on for about ten days now. 

Pigeons are so quick to trust! They also become habituated faster than any other animal I’ve encountered, and are so very easy to domesticate or even make pets of. They love routine, and seem to become stressed if patterns of activity change. They are so much smarter than anyone who does not know them would ever guess! As I always say, anyone who finds a pigeon in distress and helps it, will be paid back 100 times over just by coming to know this most marvelous bird which God has made. 

Squeaks Leaves Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rcRNHK4iHg


----------



## TAWhatley

What a wonderful update on Squeaks and her man. Bless you for caring for them as you do!

Terry


----------



## rallow

Today is The Dinkster's 5th hatchday! He hatched 02/12/06.
Here is a video I made of him a couple of weeks ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lxEUbCagW4


----------



## kamz

he reminds me so much of bong bong with his (occasionally violent) mannerisms. Ive really enjoyed watching your videos of him rallow!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

A happy 5th Hatch-Day+1 the *Dinkster* ! (I'm a day late).

Larry


----------



## pigeonboy14

i am having the same problem. i have a white and blue splash hen but she is apred with a blue bar male. he has a little bit if white in him. she can not fly. i found her in the side of the road on my way home from school. she has probly layed 2 dozen eggs and none of them are fertal, dad says when she got hurt somthing went wrong inside. she was flying with a bunch of other birds and she hit a power line and floppeeed to the ground i have had her for a good 2 years. she was a young bird when i got her her. her beak was still soft and dad said she probly wsnt a to expericed flyer. any sugestions?


----------



## rallow

Larry:
The Dinkster saya thanks!


----------



## Pidgey

Good ol' Dinkster! I'd like to say that it's hard to believe that it's been five years, but it's been one LOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGG five years! Of course, I haven't been spoiled like The Dinkster has...

Pidgey


----------



## rallow

Thank you Pidgey for the bowl idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8PAsm_EAJc


----------



## rallow

For the first time I am going to say something about a bird other than a pigeon. I found a tiny sparrow the other day near death in the gutter of a nearby street. There was another chick in the middle of the same street, perhaps a sibling who had already been squashed by a car, so I thought I'd better take her in. She...or he is doing well on the same Kaytee I always feed my pigeon chicks. Gabby as we call her is of course nowhere near the size of a pigeon, though her character seems every bit as big. Our three pet pigeons tolerate her, but don’t seem to like her much. Has anyone ever watch the interaction between pigeons and smaller birds?

Heeeeeres Gabby! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR1tlIo8e04


----------



## zfaizanz

if you need fertile eggs.. i can help you....bcoz i know the happiness which you feel when your pigeon raises youngsters


----------



## rallow

*New Pigeon*

I am sorry to have been away for so long.

Three weeks ago the superintendent of our building brought us a pigeon chick about 10 days old who some soulless SOB had thrown into the garbage. She just happened to see her there and pulled her out just a few minutes before the garbage truck pickup which would have undoubtedly crushed it in the hydraulic press. This “Lucky” bird has turned out to be the smartest and friendliest I’ve seen in the eight years since I found our beloved Pidge. Lucky is doing well now and showing more character with each passing day. I will write more about her as we get to know her better.


----------



## Shadowringneck23

*Motherhood*

Raising a family is very stressful for a single mother, I think you should reconsider, and just purchase a male if you're looking for babies.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for the update, rallow. Lucky does sound like a wonderful and a very lucky bird. Please post a pic!


----------



## Shadowringneck23

*Pictures*

Please post some pictures soon!


----------



## rallow

Shadowringneck23 said:


> Raising a family is very stressful for a single mother, I think you should reconsider, and just purchase a male if you're looking for babies.



??? 
You must be talking about The Dinkster who I raised by hand, and who is now six and a half years old.


----------



## Lefty07

I once had a female dove who used to lay and lay dud eggs. She'd sit on them - and I'd leave them in there for the longest time so she wouldn't lay more. 

Once in a petshop, some doves had layed some eggs and I asked if I could have one. So they gave me one and my single female dove hatched it and raised it. I don't think it was so hard for her to raise one baby by herself, alone in a cage. I think it was a good experience for to finally raise a baby. In fact, I let her do it again a couple times.

But once the babies were grown, she was indifferent towards them so I gave them away because I didn't have space at the time. But you could also keep the babies as companions for your single mother - though, if male, they may eventually try to breed.


----------



## DonsPigeons

*Fertile Egg?*

How can you get an egg to you from long distants?


----------



## rallow

DonsPigeons said:


> How can you get an egg to you from long distants?


By way of Fedex Overnight.


----------



## rallow

Lefty07 said:


> I once had a female dove who used to lay and lay dud eggs. She'd sit on them - and I'd leave them in there for the longest time so she wouldn't lay more.
> 
> Once in a petshop, some doves had layed some eggs and I asked if I could have one. So they gave me one and my single female dove hatched it and raised it. I don't think it was so hard for her to raise one baby by herself, alone in a cage. I think it was a good experience for to finally raise a baby. In fact, I let her do it again a couple times.
> 
> But once the babies were grown, she was indifferent towards them so I gave them away because I didn't have space at the time. But you could also keep the babies as companions for your single mother - though, if male, they may eventually try to breed.



I'm sure you must have helped her which is what most likely made the difference.


----------



## tman10001

do u only have one female,if that is the case.she wont sirvive alone incubating the eggs.u better find her a mate.


----------



## rallow

If a pet female pigeon does not have a mate, she will bond with her owner and lay infertle eggs.


----------



## Lefty07

I had a single female dove incubate a fertilized egg and raise a baby without problems. I had the same situation as Rallow - i.e. a female dove that just laid unfertilized eggs so I thought I'd let her raise a baby. I got the egg at a pet shop where a cage full of doves were leaving eggs on the bottom on the cage. The person at the shop assured me that the eggs weren't fertile but asked if I could have one anyway. Well it was fertile. Anyway, after raising the baby, I think my female dove wanted her life back so I sold the fully-grown baby back to the pet stop!

I agree that 2 parents are best. However, a single female in a cage can easily raise and feed 1 baby, when food is only 12 inches from the nest. I think it was a good experience for her and got her distracted and over the continuous egg laying for a while.


----------



## rallow

*Need A place for my pigeons for 4 months $150 per*

II need someone to board 3 pigeons for 4 months until friends come from Oklahoma to pick them up. If you have decent facilities I will pay $50 per month per bird, $150 per month for 4 months.They would have to be kept inside or they will fly back to me. I live in NYC but will travel.


----------



## rallow

There is one problem. 2 pigeons are needed raise a family. It is to much stress for 1 pigeon.  You take a chance on lossing both mother and baby to illness.  I hope you reconsider this idea. When your hen lays let her sit on her inferitle eggs as long as she wants. Good luck and God Bless. [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

Yah, well I got a fertile egg and hand raised it's chick after my female rejected him. He is now eight and a half years old.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Rallow: Greetings to the Dinkster, 8 years old this past February, and to your wife and to your other feathered friends.

I feed some feral wood pigeons and turtle doves in the small backyard here. A fancy pigeon (from some loft nearby?) has been visiting daily since July 2013. Saw him pinned under a falcon his size, wings splayed, on the ground in December. Falcon flew off when I approached. He (Blacky) stayed on a ladder under our porch roof for two days, until I brought him out, showed him that life was going on as normal for the local pigeons, and he resumed his old routine.

Larry


----------



## spirit wings

rallow said:


> II need someone to board 3 pigeons for 4 months until friends come from Oklahoma to pick them up. If you have decent facilities I will pay $50 per month per bird, $150 per month for 4 months.They would have to be kept inside or they will fly back to me. I live in NYC but will travel.


I can house them in their own small loft with a flight avairy if you want to bring them to Virginia zip 23089. but Im sure you can find someone closer I would hope. good luck!


----------

